# TBT's Seventh Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

Congratulations to the winner of this year's Golden Easter Egg: Toadsworthy!

The Easter Egg Hunt has officially ended and the eggs can no longer be claimed by anyone. You can find the complete answers to every clue in the Answers table below!

As for the Egg Shop, you can expect it to remain open for at least a few more days as we will need time to sort out distribution related to the Egg Decorating Contest. There will be some more re-stocks, but we can't really say at this time how many more. Please hang on to your eggs in the meantime until we say otherwise if you would like something currently not in stock.

Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's Seventh Annual Easter Egg Hunt! We hope it's everything it was cracked up to be.

---





As promised, The Bell Tree's Seventh Annual Easter Egg Hunt is here! While you've all been busy decorating eggs for TBT's First Egg Decorating Contest, I've been frantically hiding clues across the site for another thrilling hunt. That is my duty as your honored event host, Zipper T. Bunny, and I hope this year will be just as memorable as the last six.

If this is your very first egg hunt on The Bell Tree, your objective is to follow the clues listed in the table below which will give you egg currency. The egg currency can then be traded in my shop, Zipper's Eggstreme and Eggcellent Eggs, for beautiful new egg collectibles.

The first batch of clues have been released Saturday afternoon at 12 PM EDT, with more to follow throughout Saturday and Easter Sunday. To see the exact times that each batch will go live, simply check the table below. Let's start our egg hunting adventure!

Also please remember that teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with other members to find the eggs. This also goes for posting or sharing hints on or off the forum*. This goes against the spirit of the event. If you're found to be working together or cheating in other ways, you may have your egg currency removed, be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt, or be banned from future events. We want this to be a fun and fair event for all!






This year we have five new eggs in addition to our treasured golden egg.






 Red Pikmin Easter Egg - 3 eggs






 Happy Ditto Easter Egg - 3 eggs






 Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg - 7 eggs






 Nightmare Easter Egg - 10 eggs






 Dreamy Easter Egg - 10 eggs






 Golden Easter Egg - 21 eggs


But wait, there's even more! What better way to commemorate me, the famous Zipper T. Bunny, with my portrait sewn on to this special edition sakura collectible!






 Zipper Sakura - 1 egg









*Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL to redeem your egg currency: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE









*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueA passionate town meeting to start the calendar.Egg 2Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueSeven long months left in the cold.Egg 3Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleOriginal, vintage, seasonal, and... wider?Egg 4Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueBop It! Twist It! Pull It!Egg 5Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClue3 + 6 = 12, good luck!Egg 6Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTPuzzleHappy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! You look like a bull and your name is...Egg 7Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClueHelp! I can't find where my letter went! Where's Pete?Egg 8Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClueThe bald eagles flock to Iowa in the new year.Egg 9Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTClue42,741 + 85,482 = what about You Found an Egg?Egg 10Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTClueTake off your foolish masks, reveal your true beauty.Egg 11Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTPuzzleOn the strange day of long dozen, can anyone tell? A plentiful doppelganger cousin, with a slight misspell.Egg 12Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueCheck your attack and defense before you march into battle.Egg 13Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueIt's all fools gold, after all.Egg 14Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTCluePlainly purchase and process pseudonym pronto, por-favor.Egg 15Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueLeaf Tickets: Now at The Bell Tree!Egg 16Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueFrom nest to easel, when the clues are too evil.Egg 17Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueOne wolf and a frog voting on what to have for lunch.Egg 18Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueIt's a piece of cake to bake a tasty cake
If the way is hazy
You gotta do the cooking by the book
You know you can't be lazy!Egg 19Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTClueWatch out, we're going down! Soon all of us will fall into an impossible deep slumber.Egg 20Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTClueThe scores to your high scores.Egg 21Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTPuzzle*UPDATED:*There's seven of us so far, but the sum of our parts is so many more.










*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue**Answer**Clue Writer**# of Found Eggs*Egg 1Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueA passionate town meeting to start the calendar.Hidden in the post for the very first TBT Week event, which included a very competitive villager popularity bracket.Jeremy119Egg 2Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueSeven long months left in the cold.It's been 7 months since AC Switch was announced in September 2019. This clue can be found in the stickied thread for the game's discussion.Justin174Egg 3Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleOriginal, vintage, seasonal, and... wider?CLASSICEASTEREGG - The Classic Easter Egg is our original egg collectible, which is wider than our standard sized egg used for every egg released since.Zipper O. Bunny50Egg 4Apr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueBop It! Twist It! Pull It!Bop-It was a popular 90s kids toy, which is how this clue leads to the Hey 90s kids thread.Tina73Egg 5Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClue3 + 6 = 12, good luck!Hidden in this post where the day's Kaleidoclover winners were announced. The winning numbers were 3 and 6, and those numbers resulted in 12 winners. Clovers are are symbol of good luck.Laudine39Egg 6Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTPuzzleHappy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! You look like a bull and your name is...STU - This silly song normally goes "you look like a monkey and smell like one too," but in this case our puzzle is about a bull. Stu is the bull villager whose name rhymes with "you" and shares his birthday with the day this was posted, April 20th.Tina187Egg 7Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClueHelp! I can't find where my letter went! Where's Pete?The seldom-used Track Messages page for PMs.Justin131Egg 8Apr 20 3:00 PM EDTClueThe bald eagles flock to Iowa in the new year.Located in the 2020 Democratic Primary thread. Bald eagles refer to Americans and Iowa is the first primary election vote of 2020.Justin64Egg 9Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTClue42,741 + 85,482 = what about You Found an Egg?42,741 + 85,482 = 128223, the user ID of the user named "you found an egg." The egg can be retrieved in the account's About Me section.Zipper O. Bunny62Egg 10Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTClueTake off your foolish masks, reveal your true beauty.Refers to to the post from last year's Easter and April Fool's event where the real collectible designs were revealed.Jeremy84Egg 11Apr 20 6:00 PM EDTPuzzleOn the strange day of long dozen, can anyone tell? A plentiful doppelganger cousin, with a slight misspell.WIERDDOLL - On Friday the 13th in January 2017, fake "wierd doll" collectibles were sold in the shop. A long dozen is 13 and this collectible was a misspelled doppelganger of the rare Weird Doll collectible.Zipper O. Bunny45Egg 12Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueCheck your attack and defense before you march into battle.The stickied thread for Pok?mon Sword and Shield. Attack represents sword and defense represents shield.Tina135Egg 13Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueIt's all fools gold, after all.Hidden in the recent Bell Boom Week #2 thread, which was a fake event for April Fool's Day.Zipper O. Bunny151Egg 14Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTCluePlainly purchase and process pseudonym pronto, por-favor.Hidden in the description of the Instant Username Change item in the shop.Jeremy126Egg 15Apr 21 10:00 AM EDTClueLeaf Tickets: Now at The Bell Tree!Found in this thread suggesting Bell Tree Premium. Leaf Tickets are Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp's version of a premium currency.Justin39Egg 16Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueFrom nest to easel, when the clues are too evil.Hidden in the Egg Decorating Contest thread, our other Easter event this year.Zipper O. Bunny151Egg 17Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueOne wolf and a frog voting on what to have for lunch.Play on words of the famous quote, "two wolves and a sheep voting on what to have for lunch." This clue points to the Chief vs. Jambette poll.Jeremy139Egg 18Apr 21 1:00 PM EDTClueIt's a piece of cake to bake a tasty cake
If the way is hazy
You gotta do the cooking by the book
You know you can't be lazy!Hidden in the Tasty Cake collectible when configuring it in your inventory. Lyrics from the popular, meme favorite song from Lazytown, but the word "pretty" is replaced with "tasty". Upon clicking the link, the user is given 35 bells, the price of the tasty cake collectible in the shop.Justin93Egg 19Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTClueWatch out, we're going down! Soon all of us will fall into an impossible deep slumber.Hidden in Peter's post in the thread about forum downtime earlier this year, where he points out Jeremy's "January 32rd" typo.Laudine75Egg 20Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTClueThe scores to your high scores.Located in the Game Soundtrack thread.Jeremy54Egg 21Apr 21 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThere's seven of us so far, but the sum of our parts is so many more.148 - This is the seventh egg hunt on TBT. If you add the number of clues from all seven events, 10 + 22 + 24 + 25 + 25 + 21 + 21 = 148Justin19





Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Justin
Jeremy
Zipper O. Bunny
Tina
Laudine

Collectibles
Laudine (New)
Thunder (Golden)

Other
Banner graphics - Laudine
Banner tech - Justin
Thread intro - Jeremy
Set up - Jeremy, Justin


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ahh finally!!! Excited


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh no, a dreamy egg and nightmare egg. Those are both really pretty. The nightmare would go with my dream nightie celestial lineup theme.

But I imagine 10 eggs is hefty. Also them hints, uuuuh-

Also pretty banners/graphics.


----------



## cornimer

DREAMY AND DITTO I need them both time to panic


----------



## Lancelot

WELL THEYRE JUST GORGEOUS


----------



## LambdaDelta

all new eggs

all gorgeous eggs

I love this, I hate this

also, gorgeous banner, laudine

now to go look at this hints....


----------



## Wallows

yeah lol idk where to start


----------



## Jacob

Oh Laudine.... You know you outdid yourself with these eggs


----------



## 2kimi2furious

This banner is horrifying and I love it.


----------



## Coach

I wish there were a way to get 34 eggs so I could buy all of the new collectibles! It's gonna be really hard to decide what to buy...


----------



## skarmoury

staff it's 12 AM HERE can yall like tone it down on the banner,, i might not be able to sleep. thnx

ALSO!! NIGHTMARE AND DREAM EGG IM!! I NEED


----------



## LambdaDelta

zipper, did you get lost on your way to easter island?


----------



## Raayzx

eggciting yet terrifying


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh man, these clues are hard. But i'll be sure to dig in the site to find them.

Collectible wise, there's only one problem. The Starpower Egg wasn't remade.

Oh well, i'd sure be interested in the other eggs. The dreamy and nightmare egg are very interesting. Also, the Zipper Sakura is amazing.


----------



## Snowesque

Eee these are fantastic! Thank you for this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pastel Disco Ball egg...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh btw, was Zipper a rejected FNAF character?


----------



## MasterM64

Hurray!  All of these new eggs look super amazing and I can already tell that getting them will be a challenge!


----------



## Lemonsky

Aww, the Ditto egg is so sweet! Also I love the event banner.


----------



## Kamzitty

I need the dreamy egg omgg. They’re all so beautiful though!!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

My first egg has been found.


----------



## KipperDen

Oh jeez, I'm so bad at puzzles and clues lol I'm already falling behind. Gotta be strong, i need those eggs!!


----------



## Raayzx

> While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.


 but there are like 1 million threads skhjjplkj


----------



## Heyden

Wow the nightmare/dreamy/pastel disco eggs are beautiful. I need ALL :’)


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Do the falling sakura blossoms on certain pages have anything to do with this, or are they just fun extra things?


----------



## Chris

2kimi2furious said:


> Do the falling sakura blossoms on certain pages have anything to do with this, or are they just fun extra things?



We just like cherry blossoms.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm actually screaming over #3.  AMAZING.


----------



## Milsean

I'm really confused on where to start. I'm not all that great with puzzles, clues or riddles.


----------



## Lemonsky

I managed to find one egg.


----------



## Zane

the eggs more beautiful and the banner more frightening than i could have imagined


----------



## You got mail!

Well then


----------



## Bcat

Omg I have to have the pastel disco egg but these clues!!! *sobbing*


----------



## Wallows

dang... I really want that dream egg but I'm so lost on the other clues


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Darn I was really hoping they would pre-release the ones from previou years :/ rip my chances of ever getting a reg disco ball egg lol 

But I am liking the pastel disco ball egg and the nightmare egg,  so ready for this hunt


----------



## Nougat

OMG yay! I really like the dreamy egg, the pastel egg & that zipper bunny egg. Now I need to hustle to find those eggs!!


----------



## MapleSilver

Already found 1 egg, so I'm off to a much better start than last year.

Also, as a Pikmin fan I approve of this year's selection. I always kind of hoped for a Pikmin themed collectible, but thought it fairly unlikely. This is a lovely surprise.


----------



## Zura

lol that banner is super cheesy! You guys should of made a FNAF reference.


----------



## Wildtown

SOOOO much fun!! this is hard too xD


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Darn I was really hoping they would pre-release the ones from previou years :/ rip my chances of ever getting a reg disco ball egg lol
> 
> But I am liking the pastel disco ball egg and the nightmare egg,  so ready for this hunt



Coming in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, in our Egg Decorating Contest lets you have your pick of an egg collectible from any year. You could get an original Disco Ball egg that way.


----------



## Raayzx

im actually impressed how people are finding these eggs and im here without a single egg. im already getting a headache lol


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Lol, I'm so heckin' lost with these clues. I feel like an idiot. Will the eggs/links be easy to spot if we've found them?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh heyyy, I found another one.


----------



## Nougat

OMG yay found an egg! You can't believe how excited that makes me since I thought I wasn't going to find a single one!


----------



## skarmoury

nope. im gone


----------



## Wallows

if it's in a thread will it always be in the OP? sorry if this is a bad question


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> Coming in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, in our Egg Decorating Contest lets you have your pick of an egg collectible from any year. You could get an original Disco Ball egg that way.



That's really good to know! 


But I prob wouldn't win it anyways everyone's eggs are too fab lolll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZIPPER HAS COME


----------



## Wildtown

the headaches have started...


----------



## Chris

Wallows said:


> if it's in a thread will it always be in the OP? sorry if this is a bad question



Not necessarily.


----------



## cornimer

Ok this is not going to last and I'm not even going for the golden egg but holy cow this is the proudest moment of my life


----------



## Lancelot

Vampnessa said:


> Ok this is not going to last and I'm not even going for the golden egg but holy cow this is the proudest moment of my life



TBT's Queen!!


----------



## moonbyu

Zipper! I'm starting to get super excited now!


----------



## Moonfish

This is only the second Easter egg hunt I?ve participated in but I think #3 is the only puzzle I?ve ever solved


----------



## Justin

Vampnessa said:


> Ok this is not going to last and I'm not even going for the golden egg but holy cow this is the proudest moment of my life



Why are you proud I have 11 get on my level


----------



## Sophie23

I really like the Dreamy Easter Egg but these clues are really hard...


----------



## Lancelot

Justin said:


> Why are you proud I have 11 get on my level



I wish I could thumbs down a post.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I dont mean to be a Zipper T. B**** but like all the commotion in the banner is preventing me from checking my notifications.


----------



## Justin

Stevey Queen said:


> I dont mean to be a Zipper T. B**** but like all the commotion in the banner is preventing me from checking my notifications.



This should be fixed now.


----------



## Chris

Stevey Queen said:


> I dont mean to be a Zipper T. B**** but like all the commotion in the banner is preventing me from checking my notifications.



This issue is fixed now.


----------



## cornimer

Justin said:


> Why are you proud I have 11 get on my level



We can't all be admins and mess with the egg count as smart as you Justin


----------



## skarmoury

I GOT AN EGG
well guys. im off to get my license to become a detective


----------



## Justin

Vampnessa said:


> We can't all be admins and mess with the egg countas smart as you Justin



It's not messing it's called TESTING to ENSURE you can get them


----------



## Flare

Is it just me or does attempting to click on username or password when logged out not work.


----------



## Milsean

I got two eggs somehow, still scratching my head at the other missing eggs. Hmm...!


----------



## Justin

Flare said:


> Is it just me or does attempting to click on username or password when logged out not work.



That was an issue earlier but it should be working now.


----------



## Valzed

Wow - I love the banner & Laudine's amazing art. The scary Zipper is fantastic! Love it all!

I have no ideas at all what any of the clues or puzzle mean. I thought I did for one of them but I was wrong. Thank goodness I entered the Egg Decorating Contest & will at least have those 3 Eggs.


----------



## moonbyu

The banner is awesome!


----------



## Zane

i almost made a pikmin egg for the contest too how crazy would that have been
distracting myself from the fact that i have no idea about 3/4 of these clues B)


----------



## Heyden

Wtf is this puzzle

Also I didn't even notice the Sakura Zipper, that's a nice successor to the 2013 one lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Heyden said:


> Wtf is this puzzle
> 
> Also I didn't even notice the Sakura Zipper, that's a nice successor to the 2013 one lol



DELETE THAT DAMN EGG OUT OF YOUR SIGNATURE I THOUGHT I FOUND ONE BUT IT WAS JUST YOU


----------



## Bcat

I got ONE. Trouble is idk which clue it is lmao


----------



## Wallows

welp... There's always the zipper Sakura


----------



## 22lexi

Man, these are difficult.


----------



## Zane

Bcat said:


> I got ONE. Trouble is idk which clue it is lmao



it will tell you in the PM  which is handy, I've found eggs just by chance before and had no idea which clue it was LoL


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bcat said:


> I got ONE. Trouble is idk which clue it is lmao



If you check the PM it’ll tell you what egg number


----------



## Jacob

Heyden said:


> Wow the nightmare/dreamy/pastel disco eggs are beautiful. I need ALL :’)



My thoughts exactly :,)

Found all 4 eggs so far feelin' good


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zane said:


> it will tell you in the PM  which is handy, I've found eggs just by chance before and had no idea which clue it was LoL



Dang you beat me to it lol


----------



## Chris

Bcat said:


> I got ONE. Trouble is idk which clue it is lmao



By looking at the PM receipt or your transaction log you can see the code for the egg you redeemed. It'll have the egg number at the beginning of the code, e.g. "EGG22_otherstuffhere".


----------



## mnm

Well...I think I'm just gonna have to give up. I don't have even the slightest bit of a clue on what to do. I'll just go and try to make a really pretty egg for the contest, I guess.


----------



## Justin

mnm said:


> Well...I think I'm just gonna have to give up. I don't have even the slightest bit of a clue on what to do. I'll just go and try to make a really pretty egg for the contest, I guess.



If I can make a suggestion, I would focus in on Egg #2 for the easiest one in this batch.  There will be more in later batches too that you might be able to find if the current ones are stumping you.


----------



## Chris

mnm said:


> Well...I think I'm just gonna have to give up. I don't have even the slightest bit of a clue on what to do. I'll just go and try to make a really pretty egg for the contest, I guess.



We're only an hour and a half in, so don't give up just yet! It is meant to be a challenge to figure them out after all.


----------



## Valzed

Quick question - are some members putting little egg graphics in their signatures? I've been in two older threads where there were little eggs in member's signature areas and I got super excited each time because I thought I found an egg but when I clicked on the eggs they didn't give me Egg Currency.


----------



## boring

I mean i got one of these but i dont know if i can get the other three ... im not hella smart


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Valzed said:


> Quick question - are some members putting little egg graphics in their signatures? I've been in two older threads where there were little eggs in member's signature areas and I got super excited each time because I thought I found an egg but when I clicked on the eggs they didn't give me Egg Currency.



Hee hee heeeee *coughs violently*


----------



## Chris

Valzed said:


> Quick question - are some members putting little egg graphics in their signatures? I've been in two older threads where there were little eggs in member's signature areas and I got super excited each time because I thought I found an egg but when I clicked on the eggs they didn't give me Egg Currency.



Yes, some users may try to fool you with fake eggs in their signatures. This is a trend one of our staff members started last year. If you don't receive a pop-up confirming you have received the egg then it is likely a hoax!


----------



## 22lexi

Question: If we are looking for threads the eggs may be under, will they be super hard to find? Like if I'm looking for a specific thread, I can't search it in the search bar. It wont let me


----------



## LambdaDelta

so anyone want to place bets on how long until somebody posts a thread asking about the search bar being broken

also, looking forward to the giant evil zipper being rooted out of the ground


----------



## Justin

I just want to make a promise that we *have not hidden and are not hiding any eggs in signatures this year*, so you can safely ignore anyone being a nuisance in their sig.


----------



## Moonfish

I’ve found the 4th egg! This is fun.


----------



## 22lexi

LambdaDelta said:


> so anyone want to place bets on how long until somebody posts a thread asking about the search bar being broken
> 
> also, looking forward to the giant evil zipper being rooted out of the ground



I was just about to update my post by saying "nvm the search bar IS GONE now" sooo


----------



## skarmoury

first and foremost i'd like to thank google for filling in my dumb ass on stuff i didnt know about until now so i have the least amount of chance at understanding the clues



alexa223 said:


> Question: If we are looking for threads the eggs may be under, will they be super hard to find? Like if I'm looking for a specific thread, I can't search it in the search bar. It wont let me



nope, they should be really easy to spot, at least on the posts.
it's just as obvious as "joke" eggs you see on people's sigs.
also, the search bar is naturally disabled during these events to make egg-hunting harder (bc the staff are mean lmao jk)


----------



## Valzed

Tina said:


> Yes, some users may try to fool you with fake eggs in their signatures. This is a trend one of our staff members started last year. If you don't receive a pop-up confirming you have received the egg then it is likely a hoax!



Oh... how fun...

Thank you for replying!


----------



## Raayzx

new posts gone too


----------



## mnm

So, am I not supposed to search things? It wasn't allowing me to search earlier, and now there's no search bar at all.


----------



## Zane

ahh the puzzle clues are always death :,]


----------



## Valzed

Justin said:


> I just want to make a promise that we *have not hidden and are not hiding any eggs in signatures this year*, so you can safely ignore anyone being a nuisance in their sig.



Thank you for very much for letting everyone know!


----------



## Wildtown

Zane said:


> ahh the puzzle clues are always death :,]



ehh they were easiest of all xD


----------



## Chris

mnm said:


> So, am I not supposed to search things? It wasn't allowing me to search earlier, and now there's no search bar at all.



This is deliberate. It's done to prevent users from trying to cheat.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I just want to make a promise that we *have not hidden and are not hiding any eggs in signatures this year*, so you can safely ignore anyone being a nuisance in their sig.



psa to these people: april fools easter was last year


----------



## skarmoury

mnm said:


> So, am I not supposed to search things? It wasn't allowing me to search earlier, and now there's no search bar at all.



nah mdudes. you have to individually look for the eggs within the threads (or elsewhere, in special cases like a few clues in previous hunts)


----------



## Zane

Wildtown said:


> ehh they were easiest of all xD



 my brain no work like that


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> ahh the puzzle clues are always death :,]



the hint just makes me think hidamari sketch, which is really throwing me off. since I know 100% that's not ever gonna be a clue or anything for here


----------



## skarmoury

tbh my search history is embarrassing from trying out all these codes that dont work


----------



## Raayzx

Wildtown said:


> ehh they were easiest of all xD



Good for you.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can we cash in an egg to get an answer? My brain cell is fried.


----------



## cornimer

skarmoury said:


> tbh my search history is embarrassing from trying out all these codes that dont work



if mods could see the history of wrong puzzle clue entries they would've had a good laugh from mine last year


----------



## AlyssaAC

This is really hard. I'm not sure where to look for them, even on the threads. :/ Also, I'm confused. Are they egg icons I'm suppose to be clicking on or links? Eh, I may just forget this whole event. I'm way too confused at the moment. >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found another one! Now to answer the next final egg I need for now, or wait until the next batch.


----------



## Chris

Rosered22 said:


> This is really hard. I'm not sure where to look for them, even on the threads. :/ Also, I'm confused. Are they egg icons I'm suppose to be clicking on or links? Eh, I may just forget this whole event. I'm way too confused at the moment. >.<



If you haven't been able to find one so far you are more than likely looking in the wrong place. When you come across one it's usually obvious. 

Rather than quitting altogether I'd suggest just taking a break and coming back to it later with fresh eyes.


----------



## Wallows

YES! FINALLY! I found another one I feel proud


----------



## LambdaDelta

also ngl, I know I said I'd grab the golden egg if I won, but going for the dreamy+nightmare eggs plus whatever else I can grab with excess contest tickets is very tempting


----------



## dizzy bone

the new eggs are so pretty. but i suck at puzzles :'D


----------



## Bcat

We gonna talk about what's happening with the banner or no?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> We gonna talk about what's happening with the banner or no?



looks perfectly normal


----------



## Midoriya

Woo!  Earned my first egg.  Time to start looking for the others.


----------



## daisyy

i think i found my first egg?  *surprised pikachu face* ngl i was about to give up LOL /lame


----------



## Chris

Bcat said:


> We gonna talk about what's happening with the banner or no?



So many cute, pretty things! I sure do love springtime.


----------



## Cory

lettuce see how many i can find without being here for years
for old times sake


----------



## Zura

The top banner would have been a lot cooler if they turned the image that shows after hovering into a gif. Like distorting the image into Zipper, sorta like how they did it in this thread.


----------



## 22lexi

YYYYES FOUND ONE!!! That one was easy and still took me an hour... oh boy


----------



## Bcat

I can't believe Zipper poisoned our water supply, burned our crops, and delivered a plague onto our houses


----------



## kikotoot

I knew I'd regret being less active once the egg hunt came  time to scour the forums!


----------



## Chris

Bcat said:


> I can't believe Zipper poisoned our water supply, burned our crops, and delivered a plague onto our houses



Zipper is a sweetie pie. He must have been framed!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was only able to find two of them. If I want that one egg, I got to find all 21 of them.


----------



## Locket

i am: crying

pls im too stupid for these things

i forget how PAINFUL the hunt is


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've only found one so far (the easiest of them all imo), but I'm not extensively hunting quite yet either

will wait until we get some more eggs before I go deep diving


----------



## Dinosaurz

I only want the nightmare egg and I’m already struggling


----------



## Amilee

oh boi here we go again


----------



## AlyssaAC

I can't do this. Even if I come back, I still won't find one thing. No offense, but this event is way too hard. I've LOOKED everywhere! I don't even know what I'm looking for. These clues are not even helping, not even the second one. Sorry Tina. I can't do this. :/


----------



## 22lexi

2 down - 2 to go


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can I start a petition to lock zipper up forever for TRESPASSING


----------



## skarmoury

im so stumped with the puzzle kdslfd it's 2:30 am rn and idk if i should wait for the 3 am clues or go to sleep O(-(


----------



## moonbyu

Bcat said:


> I can't believe Zipper poisoned our water supply, burned our crops, and delivered a plague onto our houses



don't say such lies about zipper!


----------



## Chris

Rosered22 said:


> I can't do this. Even if I come back, I still won't find one thing. No offense, but this event is way too hard. I've LOOKED everywhere! I don't even know what I'm looking for. These clues are not even helping, not even the second one. Sorry Tina. I can't do this. :/



I think you're being a little hard on yourself. It's likely you're just over-thinking it. 



StarryWolf said:


> Can I start a petition to lock zipper up forever for TRESPASSING



He's not trespassing. We invited him in. 



skarmoury said:


> im so stumped with the puzzle kdslfd it's 2:30 am rn and idk if i should wait for the 3 am clues or go to sleep O(-(



They'll still be there in the morning.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Tina said:


> I think you're being a little hard on yourself. It's likely you're just over-thinking it.



I'm pretty sure I'm not. I've looked in almost every board and still nothing. I just don't know what the heck I'm suppose to be looking for. Is it in a specific thread or board? Because if it is, I see nothing that has to do with the clues. :/


----------



## Raayzx

i cant believe people are finding eggs other than egg#2 
are you guys humans?


----------



## Lancelot

Zipper Stormborn of House Animal Crossing, the First of His Name, King of the Rabbits and the First Men, Protector of the Seven Towns, the Mother of Bunniee, the Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, the Unburnt, the Breaker of Eggs


----------



## Raayzx

B3N said:


> Zipper Stormborn of House Animal Crossing, the First of His Name, King of the Rabbits and the First Men, Protector of the Seven Towns, the Mother of Bunniee, the Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, the Unburnt, the Breaker of Eggs



in short: a devil


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> He's not trespassing. We invited him.



Well I mean not only is he parading around the forums, he is also littering... and leaving disturbing content that?s bound to give me nightmares. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Rosered22 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not. I've looked in almost every board and still nothing. I just don't know what the heck I'm suppose to be looking for. Is it in a specific thread or board? Because if it is, I see nothing that has to do with the clues. :/



It could be worthwhile looking at our *Sixth Annual Easter Egg Hunt* event thread from last year and scrolling down to the 'answers' section. It'll give you an idea of how we construct clues and how they might correlate to an eggs location.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Pokeclasher said:


> i cant believe people are finding eggs other than egg#2
> are you guys humans?



Egg #3 takes a bit of thought but the the hint is pretty great 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah egg #1 is killin me lol


----------



## Justin

*FIVE MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Coach said:


> I wish there were a way to get 34 eggs so I could buy all of the new collectibles! It's gonna be really hard to decide what to buy...





Justin said:


> *FIVE MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 2!!!*



Oh no. Here we go again


----------



## AlyssaAC

Tina said:


> It could be worthwhile looking at our *Sixth Annual Easter Egg Hunt* event thread from last year and scrolling down to the 'answers' section. It'll give you an idea of how we construct clues and how they might correlate to an eggs location.



OK, I'll give it a try. Sorry if I sound too hard on myself, but I guess I'm just not good with clues and this is my first Easter Egg Hunt here on TBT. :/


----------



## Sweetley

Justin said:


> *FIVE MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I DIDN'T EVEN FOUND ALL EGGS FROM ROUND 1, AHHHH!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OMG I FOUND THE FOURTH EGG

I FEEL SO SMURT


----------



## Dinosaurz

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG I FOUND THE FOURTH EGG
> 
> I FEEL SO SMURT



Wish I could say the same lol


----------



## 22lexi

StarryWolf said:


> Wish I could say the same lol



Agreed. 1 and 4 are killing me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Got darnit staff stop slackin lol

 Jk jk
(But seriously this egg hunt is a blast!)


----------



## Dinosaurz

alexa223 said:


> Agreed. 1 and 4 are killing me



I only got 2 because that’s the easiest one rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> *FIVE MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bring it on I guess...lol


----------



## Wallows

I'm not even gonna bother with 1 and 4 lol. I need 8 more eggs to find if I want to get the nightmare or dream collectible so I'm not gonna try to get them all unless I stumble upon it


----------



## Amilee

the eggs this year look great! i almost want all of them. really hard to decide


----------



## Bcat

Justin said:


> *FIVE MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



2 minutes late


----------



## AndrewCrossing

CLUES ARE HERE


----------



## LadyDestani

I feel dumb right now because I haven't gotten number 2 yet. But I did get number 4 at least. I just want the nightmare egg, so I only have to get to 10. Thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## cornimer

What the heck @ all of the new clues


----------



## Justin

Good luck!


----------



## Bcat

....why staff. why? what did I ever do to you?


----------



## LambdaDelta

did one of those clues just turn into a puzzle? wtf


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally found an egg! Thanks Tina for the advice!


----------



## Zane

lol egg 6 made me happy


----------



## AndrewCrossing

WHERE DO YOU PUT IN THE CODES WHEN YOU CLICK THE LINK?!?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can feel Zipper's wrath trying to break my spirit, but I won't crumble!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Okay I have 2 eggs now but I’m still dumb


----------



## Chris

AndrewCrossing said:


> WHERE DO YOU PUT IN THE CODES WHEN YOU CLICK THE LINK?!?!



Do you mean the puzzle questions? If so follow the instructions below:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL to redeem your egg currency: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE



As for ones you find through clues - you simply click on them to redeem them!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here comes the 2nd batch, they look harder than the 1st one. But i'll do my best!

[SUB]Just look everywhere Paper. Just look everywhere....[/SUB]


----------



## Sweetley

Me, trying to understand the clues


----------



## Nougat

Yay, two eggs! I'm pretty sure I only solved the easiest two of both batches, but whatever


----------



## 22lexi

I feel like 2 out of the 4 clues released each batch are the "easy" ones and the other 2 are just... impossible....


----------



## AndrewCrossing

WOWOOWOW FINALLY GOT ONE! I GOT THE 6TH ONE


----------



## mnm

I finally found one! Turns out I was making it harder for myself. Hopefully I can find more time in between cleaning for tomorrow's guests to figure out some more of these clues!


----------



## 2kimi2furious

5herry said:


> Me, trying to understand the clues
> 
> View attachment 225343



Hard same, my dude.


----------



## Jeremy

FYI: Egg #6 was changed slightly, but it doesn't affect the answer.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah, egg #6 is a bit odd.


----------



## Bcat

OMG I actually got the second puzzle!!


----------



## Kamzitty

Usually I never get the code for the puzzles right, so I’m super surprised I was able to figure out these 2 so fast :’o


----------



## mnm

#6 was pretty easy. Now I'm excited since I'm actually getting some


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I FINALLY GOT AN EGG thank u #6


----------



## Paperboy012305

Odd thing is. Egg #6 awfully reminds me of this:


----------



## Wallows

How are y'all getting 6 lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> FYI: Egg #6 was changed slightly, but it doesn't affect the answer.



actually surprised it got changed, since lmao that one was insanely easy


----------



## cornimer

I got #5 I feel smart

- - - Post Merge - - -

But literally what the kracko is #8


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Paperboy012305 said:


> Odd thing is. Egg #6 awfully reminds me of this:



I thought of the exact same thing when I read the puzzle lol


----------



## cornimer

Wasn't the Moana one last year #8.......8 is cursed


----------



## Raayzx

5herry said:


> Me, trying to understand the clues
> 
> View attachment 225343



me rn


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> I got #5 I feel smart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But literally what the kracko is #8



You're so good at this!! 6 already!


----------



## Bcat

I just want the disco egg but I'm going to be really lucky id I can even get one of the pikmin eggs lol


----------



## AndrewCrossing

ok this isn?t even fun anymore. It?s just too hard and too stressful. I?m gonna skip this year


----------



## Stevey Queen

OhEmGee...did I just solve a puzzle one? Teehee


----------



## Zane

egg 3 and 5 eluding me  @.@


----------



## Cory

oh i think i got one by accident but i dont know which


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thanks for changing number 6 haha I understand now


----------



## Chris

Cory said:


> oh i think i got one by accident but i dont know which



Check your PM receipt or your transaction log. The code will be something like "EGG22_otherlettershere". That first bit tells you which one it was.


----------



## imiya

I got one, I got one!!
Can I get the others...I doubt it!


----------



## cornimer

Wow something in my brain is working today this has never happened before
Maybe it was the coffee I had right before the event started


----------



## Chris

imiya said:


> I got one, I got one!!
> Can I get the others...I doubt it!



I'm sure you can! Good luck!


----------



## Wallows

None of these make sense to me. I think I'll just wait until the next batch


----------



## 22lexi

Vampnessa said:


> Wow something in my brain is working today this has never happened before
> Maybe it was the coffee I had right before the event started



how in the hell are you so good at this


----------



## Mars Adept

I woke up late but I got an egg. Thanks staff for the egg hunt.


----------



## cornimer

alexa223 said:


> how in the hell are you so good at this



This is my fourth egg hunt, in my first two I did dreadful but I guess I've gotten used to the formatting of questions/types of answers!


----------



## Trundle

Vampnessa said:


> Wow something in my brain is working today this has never happened before
> Maybe it was the coffee I had right before the event started



Congrats on getting all 8 already Vanessa!!! Keep it up!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally got egg 7...that was pretty clever not gonna lie


----------



## Bcat

I got #8!!! At least I'm guaranteed an egg!


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Any hints Tina please?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found egg#7. This is getting good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here I go again. With the next egg I found! #8!


----------



## daisyy

another egg, blessed be ;_; also i just realized that you have to type in all caps for the puzzles. why can i not read instructions??


----------



## Kamzitty

OMFG YALL ASHDHSASJA 
Banner in OP just scared the crap out of me ahaha


----------



## LambdaDelta

big shout out to the most challenging part of this egg hunt right now.... screen glare


----------



## Cory

yea i think im stumped on the ones i dont have right now


----------



## Chris

AndrewCrossing said:


> Any hints Tina please?



Adding a hint of paprika to poached eggs can really elevate the dish.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Tina said:


> Adding a hint of paprika to poached eggs can really elevate the dish.



Not what I meant but still appreciated <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tina said:


> Adding a hint of paprika to poached eggs can really elevate the dish.



this is a very good hint. can confirm on it's accuracy and usefulness


----------



## mnm

I've found 2, 6 and 7. I'm at a loss for the others.


----------



## Sweetley

Thank goodness the staff added the Egg Decorating Contest this year, as I'm too dumb to get any
of these clues... :')


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Can someone tell me what forum #2 is in. I’m pretty sure that doesn’t count as telling me where it is


----------



## Chris

AndrewCrossing said:


> Can someone tell me what forum #2 is in. I?m pretty sure that doesn?t count as telling me where it is



This is not allowed, I'm afraid! Other than being more specific than https://belltreeforums.com.


----------



## LambdaDelta

AndrewCrossing said:


> Can someone tell me what forum #2 is in. I’m pretty sure that doesn’t count as telling me where it is



the bell tree forums


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Is that an egg I see behind Zippers ear near the top?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> This is not allowed, I'm afraid! Other than being more specific than https://belltreeforums.com.



Ok welp worth a shot


----------



## Chris

AndrewCrossing said:


> Is that an egg I see behind Zippers ear near the top?



There is indeed an egg behind Zipper's ear! However it is purely decorative and not a part of the egg hunt.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Oh okkk


----------



## You got mail!

3, 5 and 8 are my enemies.


----------



## Cory

is there a way to turn these flowers off i think its making my page slow


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Sooo I'm just failing again this year T_T I hope the next clues are all really easy because that's my only hope now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> is there a way to turn these flowers off i think its making my page slow




Yeah, same unfortunately. It's pretty, but whenever there are floating things on the site, my page just becomes REALLY slow -_-


----------



## AndrewCrossing

I have only found one! I wish there was a way I could get help but this is just too hard


----------



## Chris

Cory said:


> is there a way to turn these flowers off i think its making my page slow



The cherry blossoms cannot be turned off by individual users, sorry!


----------



## Cory

wait its not on the other theme


----------



## Stella-Io

@people who want the blossoms off

You can change the look of tbt to a very basic one, which will turn off the everything. But the site then looks boring as HECKKK.

Also the butterflies okay so extra omg.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cory said:


> is there a way to turn these flowers off i think its making my page slow



noscript


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You got mail! said:


> 3, 5 and 8 are my enemies.



Same here. And I still haven’t found 1 either.


----------



## Stella-Io

Dammit how do I find eggs? Like, are they poking out behind somethin like Zipper? I have a solid idea of where 2 are, but zooming isn't helping.

EDIT: if you switch themes, can you still find the eggs? And is there a thread that has the places of previous years a eggs locations? With pics preferably.


----------



## Justin

You can use the TBT Undercover theme to get rid of the cherry blossoms and other Zipper insanity if you so feel inclined.

But I'll be really sad because Laudine and I spend way too much time on this crap!!!!


----------



## piske

Eggs are lovely, once again! Hoping to snag a Dreamy Egg, _very_ optimistic about my clue-solving, lol. BEAUTIFUL and horrifying art, by Laudine I'm assuming? <3


----------



## daisyy

omg found #7!

current count: #2,6,7 after the first round i thought i was screwed but MAYBE THERE'S STILL HOPE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, #8 took me forever to find...


----------



## AndrewCrossing

WHERE DID ZIPPERS EAR EGG GO?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm so hyped to get some eggs! I'm gonna go for both the nightmare egg and ditto egg


----------



## Antonio

I knew it! I have no idea what the clues mean.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Let's take a moment of your precious and limited time to _*appreciate my new lineup thank you*_


----------



## Bcat

Got number 7! Maybe I can get a disco egg after all!!


----------



## Antonio

also why tf can't we work in teams of 2 or 3


----------



## Raayzx

im not even trying for the rest... nope


----------



## Dinosaurz

YO WTF I just found an egg so randomly haha wasn?t expecting that

Edit: I hate whoever made that lmao


----------



## Zane

I kno I'm gonna be mad when I see the answer to 3


----------



## Antonio

Welp, got number 6!


----------



## DragoDrago

I'm too dumb for thiiiisssssq


----------



## Antonio

DragoDrago said:


> I'm too dumb for thiiiisssssq



RIGHT?


----------



## Justin

*THIRTY MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 3 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIPPER IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> *THIRTY MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 3 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIPPER IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thanks I hate it


----------



## Antonio

Justin said:


> *THIRTY MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 3 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIPPER IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



What is with you and making me suffer like this? :-;


----------



## Flare

Justin said:


> *THIRTY MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 3 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIPPER IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cory

I have acquired all the eggs


----------



## Antonio

Cory said:


> I have acquired all the eggs



What kind of drugs are you on that is making you so smart?


----------



## Dacroze

I've gotten #2, #6 and #7 some time ago, but can't figure out the other ones


----------



## Cory

Antonio said:


> What kind of drugs are you on that is making you so smart?



_Looks at date_


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Thanks I hate it


You should have said something to reference your avatar, because it would have made sense and funny.

Anyway, I found a new egg. And there's one egg I cannot find, and I won't bother guessing it. But hey, I have 7 eggs. That's the best i've done in forever.

I'll wait until the next batch now.


----------



## DragoDrago

Yay I solved a puzzle! I think that's about as much as I can do haha


----------



## Kamzitty

Eggs 4, 5, and 8 are making me go >:0


----------



## Bcat

Antonio said:


> also why tf can't we work in teams of 2 or 3



because that's a disadvantage for newbies or the socially awkward.


----------



## drowningfairies

Justin said:


> *THIRTY MINUTES UNTIL ROUND 3 EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZIPPER IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jeremy

Just a reminder that any hints aren't allowed.


----------



## Nougat

Yay, found #7! Good thing I went back to re-check a few places I thought of, because I missed it the first time I was on the correct page..


----------



## Wallows

I'm


----------



## 22lexi

Wallows said:


> I'm



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA same ):


----------



## drowningfairies

I am


Confused


----------



## Antonio

drowningfairies said:


> I am
> 
> 
> Confused



Right?


----------



## 22lexi

Alrighty everyone. Let us all join hands in prayer.

"May the next set of clues be semi-easy and obtainable by all. Amen."


----------



## Paperboy012305

I find it very satisfying to when I actually find eggs, and I can't wait for the next batch.


----------



## Bcat

alright it's 6. where are they?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I think it's safe to say these aren't automated, it probably just takes the staff a couple minutes to add clues.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guys.

Falling Sakuras now have Zipper on them.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think it's safe to say these aren't automated, it probably just takes the staff a couple minutes to add clues.



lol I know I just like to be impatient


----------



## 2kimi2furious

They have faces now. When do users start to become Zipper????


----------



## 22lexi

Paperboy012305 said:


> Guys.
> 
> Falling Sakuras now have Zipper on them.



...lowkey scared


----------



## Bcat

2kimi2furious said:


> They have faces now. When do users start to become Zipper????



nobody:

jk rowling: actually everyone was zipper the whole time


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Bcat said:


> nobody:
> 
> jk rowling: actually everyone was zipper the whole time



Zipper killed Dumbledore who was actually Zipper having an intense sexual relationship with Grindelwald who was also Zipper. Avra-Kezippra.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp, time to get to work


----------



## Bcat

2kimi2furious said:


> Zipper killed Dumbledore who was actually Zipper having an intense sexual relationship with Grindelwald who was also Zipper. Avra-Kezippra.



also zipper is a transgender lesbian who assassinated archduke franz ferdinand, who was actually dobby in disguise


----------



## Antonio

Number 9 was easy af.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#11 was the fastest I've ever gotten an egg I think


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> #11 was the fastest I've ever gotten an egg I think



Same


----------



## Wallows

everyone who said the new members' excitement is gonna be crushed by this event, you were right


----------



## Bcat

yay #9 was easy!!


----------



## Nougat

Wallows said:


> everyone who said the new members' excitement is gonna be crushed by this event, you were right



I'll be honest I'm a little discouraged since I only found three and I'm pretty much clueless about the others at this point. It's past midnight here, so I think I'll just go to sleep and try again tomorrow with a fresh look & attitude


----------



## cornimer

I'm actually really confused about #9


----------



## Milsean

It's either I'm incredibly stupid or just really frustrated, yikes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg #9 was super clever


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I thought I knew the answer to #11, but I was wrong.


----------



## Bcat

how are y'all getting #11 what even


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

To whoever made #10, thank you for making one I understand <3


----------



## motheaten

i dont get how anyone can do this-- i havent gotten 1 yet


----------



## cornimer

Thank kracko now I can breathe


----------



## Heyden

Yeehaw 15 hour break. GOODNIGHT.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I for one can't figure out any of the new eggs, but i'll work on it.


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> Thank kracko now I can breathe



Yayyyy congrats!!


----------



## Bcat

I feel like I know what 11 is but I can't freaking find it!!


----------



## Wallows

Nougat said:


> I'll be honest I'm a little discouraged since I only found three and I'm pretty much clueless about the others at this point. It's past midnight here, so I think I'll just go to sleep and try again tomorrow with a fresh look & attitude



that's a good idea,but I don't understand them now so I probably won't understand them later.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hey Mods, I entered a puzzle code and it gave me two eggs by glitch I think, could y'all fix that when you get a chance? Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> Thank kracko now I can breathe



That's gorgeous Vanessa!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Can't find a single egg except one of the puzzles.. 
the problem is, I don't even know for what exactly I need to search. 
Yeah, it says a egg / link but how is it looking? Is it like hidden somewhere
or the link, is it saying something obvious? It makes it even more
hard for people that never found a single egg, because I don't even
know for what I have to look out.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Princess Mipha said:


> Can't find a single egg except one of the puzzles..
> the problem is, I don't even know for what exactly I need to search.
> Yeah, it says a egg / link but how is it looking? Is it like hidden somewhere
> or the link, is it saying something obvious? It makes it even more
> hard for people that never found a single egg, because I don't even
> know for what I have to look out.



same xD i never participated in the previous years and have no clue what they're supposed to look like or if i'm even on the right page LOL


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have more luck randomly clicking than using those clues like Jesus Christ


----------



## cornimer

Princess Mipha said:


> Can't find a single egg except one of the puzzles..
> the problem is, I don't even know for what exactly I need to search.
> Yeah, it says a egg / link but how is it looking? Is it like hidden somewhere
> or the link, is it saying something obvious? It makes it even more
> hard for people that never found a single egg, because I don't even
> know for what I have to look out.



You will definitely know when you see it.  There are literal images of eggs in the correct locations.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Princess Mipha said:


> Can't find a single egg except one of the puzzles..
> the problem is, I don't even know for what exactly I need to search.
> Yeah, it says a egg / link but how is it looking? Is it like hidden somewhere
> or the link, is it saying something obvious? It makes it even more
> hard for people that never found a single egg, because I don't even
> know for what I have to look out.



We?re not allowed to tell you what the eggs look like but you?ll know when you see it. Just read the thread and look at the clues.


----------



## mnm

I've tried multiple things that I was sure was the answer to #11, but no. Am I just insanely stupid?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#9 is kicking my butt what even


----------



## cornimer

If anyone's wondering why I bought a Dreamy Egg instead of going for gold (since I'm apparently good at this now??) I won't be online when the last three clues are released (family Easter dinner) so there's no point, might as well secure me some other eggs


----------



## phosphora

I have no idea where to start and my brain hurts, but the *tags for this thread are beautiful *


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> If anyone's wondering why I bought a Dreamy Egg instead of going for gold (since I'm apparently good at this now??) I won't be online when the last three clues are released (family Easter dinner) so there's no point, might as well secure me some other eggs



lol, and I thought it was just personal preference

- - - Post Merge - - -

well egg 4 certainly wasn't where I expected it to be

also, would question something with it, but then spoilers, so...


----------



## daisyy

egg 9 you are mine :')


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> lol, and I thought it was just personal preference
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well egg 4 certainly wasn't where I expected it to be
> 
> also, would question something with it, but then spoilers, so...



Me but with #1


----------



## 22lexi

booty = whooped

also the tags for this thread - MUCHOS AMAZINGOS


----------



## DragoDrago

Am I just really dumb? I can't find anyyyyyyyy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

DragoDrago said:


> Am I just really dumb? I can't find anyyyyyyyy



Quite a few of these require you to be very familiar with this forum.  You're not dumb, you're just new.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Quite a few of these require you to be very familiar with this forum.  You're not dumb, you're just new.



See, this is why I need to frequent other places than just the off topic section. Because I'm stumped on a lot of these.


----------



## Zane

ahh only need 1 more. But now I'm back down to the 2 I absolutely can't solve. ;/


----------



## DragoDrago

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Quite a few of these require you to be very familiar with this forum.  You're not dumb, you're just new.


Yeah, I've figured that's the main factor haha still frustrating tho


----------



## LambdaDelta

found egg #8

I still don't entirely get it, but know everyone's gonna hate it


----------



## mogyay

ive had two hours sleep in the last 48 hours but it's all worth it for this egg *collapses


----------



## mnm

I think I'm just gonna take a break, play some sims, finish cleaning and eat some fries. Hopefully I'll get a few more eggs later when I'm not so frazzled by these clues lol


----------



## Neechan

Boy I am having a hard time finding these


----------



## 22lexi

The thing is I don't usually explore every nook (no pun intended) and cranny of this forum, what I've noticed in the 2018 version of this egg hunt is that many eggs are in very specific places and I feel like if you've never seen or heard of a thread before and an egg exist there, you're out of luck. The one's that I have are mainly related to animal crossing specifically (and some that are not so hidden within the forum).


----------



## LambdaDelta

alexa223 said:


> The thing is I don't usually explore every nook (no pun intended) and cranny of this forum, what I've noticed in the 2018 version of this egg hunt is that many eggs are in very specific places and I feel like if you've never seen or heard of a thread before and an egg exist there, you're out of luck. The one's that I have are mainly related to animal crossing specifically (and some that are not so hidden within the forum).



I mean, it *is* a scavenger hunt

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> #11 was the fastest I've ever gotten an egg I think



#2 for me

knew exactly where that one was right upon seeing its hint

#6 and 9 were also pretty simple, but not as instantaneous


----------



## shawo

*"tags for this thread"*

death to mr zip, gib egg pls, give us a hint pls, halp, heck zipper, i am not having fun, nothing makes any sense, ohzipperwantsoursouls, toservehimintheafterlife, you all need jesus wtf, zipper is mine, zipper let me in you, zipper took the kids, zipper's a stripper

Mood.

My Mood.

I've never felt more mocked by a flower falling bunny thing in my life.


----------



## cornimer

So far my favourite clues were 5 and 11 and my least favourite was 9.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Vampnessa said:


> So far my favourite clues were 5 and 11 and my least favourite was 9.



do the clues expire V?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Biancasbotique said:


> do the clues expire V?



when the hunt ends


----------



## cornimer

Biancasbotique said:


> do the clues expire V?



The hunt will probably last until Monday I'm guessing! So they'll expire then


----------



## Biancasbotique

LambdaDelta said:


> when the hunt ends





Vampnessa said:


> The hunt will probably last until Monday I'm guessing! So they'll expire then



Thanks V and Lamb! more time to think then!! yay


----------



## Wildtown

Antonio said:


> also why tf can't we work in teams of 2 or 3



3 is exremly ez xD


----------



## piske

Hmm, hoping to find at least one more egg so that I can get either the Pikmin or Ditto egg!


----------



## Trundle

#11 is just awful...


----------



## Neechan

is anyone bothered that some users have a different colored egg in their sig? only to get sandstorm or a congratulations video...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Neechan said:


> is anyone bothered that some users have a different colored egg in their sig? only to get sandstorm or a congratulations video...


And some have the same egg pattern. (Looking at you Gyro and Antonio)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Wait can we start now?


----------



## r a t

hello id like to order 11 more nightmares eggs

seriously tho LOOK AT IT IM SO HAPPY AAAAAIAJAKASNSKSB, altho compared to the sakura and egg it looks like it has a slightly diff background, the top edge/line is darker so it doesn’t fully match/blend, i’m not sure if the other eggs are like this or if it’s intentional


----------



## cornimer

Rosetti said:


> hello id like to order 11 more nightmares eggs
> 
> seriously tho LOOK AT IT IM SO HAPPY AAAAAIAJAKASNSKSB, altho compared to the sakura and egg it looks like it has a slightly diff background, the top edge/line is darker so it doesn?t fully match/blend, i?m not sure if the other eggs are like this or if it?s intentional



Hmm the Dreamy Egg isn't like that. Maybe it was an accident?
(Congrats tho such a cool egg!!)


----------



## Laudine

Rosetti said:


> hello id like to order 11 more nightmares eggs
> 
> seriously tho LOOK AT IT IM SO HAPPY AAAAAIAJAKASNSKSB, altho compared to the sakura and egg it looks like it has a slightly diff background, the top edge/line is darker so it doesn?t fully match/blend, i?m not sure if the other eggs are like this or if it?s intentional



Oh whoops! Sorry I was so sleepy last night and forgot to remove a layer in the border haha.

I'll update it in a moment and ask Zipper to update the collectible


----------



## Jeremy

Hey everyone, please wait until after the event (Tuesday) to put fake eggs in your signature (or anywhere else). There are two issues this can cause: it can confuse people and it can potentially help someone find the real one.


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> And some have the same egg pattern. (Looking at you Gyro and Antonio)



i didn't see his sig but i can change it if it'd make you feel better

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone, please wait until after the event (Tuesday) to put fake eggs in your signature (or anywhere else). There are two issues this can cause: it can confuse people and it can potentially help someone find the real one.



wow...... fun ruiner.....


----------



## Zireael

I haven't been active here in months but I've managed to find a few so far. I'm really at a loss for most of these clues because I'm out of the loop, though searching is still fun. Good luck to everyone participating.


----------



## Laudine

Rosetti said:


> hello id like to order 11 more nightmares eggs
> 
> seriously tho LOOK AT IT IM SO HAPPY AAAAAIAJAKASNSKSB, altho compared to the sakura and egg it looks like it has a slightly diff background, the top edge/line is darker so it doesn?t fully match/blend, i?m not sure if the other eggs are like this or if it?s intentional



Zipper has graciously helped me to update the border, it should be fixed now  (though you may need to hard refresh to see it!)


----------



## motheaten

OH MY GOD I ACTUALLY GOT ONE GEIEDFXHBIDFGHAISDFKJHSFGHSDFJGHSDF IM S O H A P P Y

- - - Post Merge - - -

I FEEL LIKE A GLOWING BRAIN GENIUS I GOT AN EGG BECAUSE IM A SALTY HUMAN BEING


----------



## ali.di.magix

I still don't know how egg hunts work even though I've been here for almost 3 years lol


----------



## Neechan

I found one!~...but I feel silly as it's one Justin said was the easiest....yet I thought it was hard...


----------



## Bcat

Everyone I know we've all been distracted by these Easter festivities but let's all bear in mind what's truly important today:

Remember to leave some brownies out for snoop dogg before you off to bed.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'll just leave this quality meme here until I find an egg


----------



## slatka

ali.di.magix said:


> I'll just leave this quality meme here until I find an egg



LMAOOO so relatable


----------



## ali.di.magix

NEVERMIND I FOUND AN EGG

MY MIND IS A TEMPLE


----------



## AlyssaAC

I think I'm going to call it good for today. Just like a few people have said on here, I don't normally browse anywhere else other than the Animal Crossing boards and maybe Brewster's Cafe. Also, I don't really like the fact that some of the eggs are hidden "off site" instead of all of them being on TBT only. Kinda wished they did that instead. If worse comes to worse, I'll just buy the Ditto egg tomorrow. My opinion on this event: A HUGE thumbs down. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, I have no hope of getting the golden egg. At least I can place in the final three in the contest.

Also, how is everyone finding Clue #9 easy? That’s an intensely hard one.


----------



## Justin

Rosered22 said:


> I think I'm going to call it good for today. Just like a few people have said on here, I don't normally browse anywhere else other than the Animal Crossing boards and maybe Brewster's Cafe. Also, I don't really like the fact that some of the eggs are hidden "off site" instead of all of them being on TBT only. Kinda wished they did that instead. If worse comes to worse, I'll just buy the Ditto egg tomorrow. My opinion on this event: A HUGE thumbs down. :/



I just want to clarify one small thing which is that the VAST majority of clues will be found only on TBT. We've just had a small handful of off-site clues over the past 7 years, so the possibility is open, but it's nowhere near the focus of the hunt. You can safely focus on TBT unless a clue seems to be hinting you towards somewhere else.

I'm sorry you're not having a good time but I hope you have better luck when the rest of the clues unlock and you've had some time away to refresh.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Welp, I have no hope of getting the golden egg. At least I can place in the final three in the contest.
> 
> Also, how is everyone finding Clue #9 easy? That’s an intensely hard one.



look, if I tell you, it will give it away

though it's really probably up there in the usual "overthinking things" section that plenty of other clues get to go to

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosered22 said:


> I think I'm going to call it good for today. Just like a few people have said on here, I don't normally browse anywhere else other than the Animal Crossing boards and maybe Brewster's Cafe. Also, I don't really like the fact that some of the eggs are hidden "off site" instead of all of them being on TBT only. Kinda wished they did that instead. If worse comes to worse, I'll just buy the Ditto egg tomorrow. My opinion on this event: A HUGE thumbs down. :/



you're also relatively new, so don't stress out if this year's is too much

the best piece of advice I can give without giving any hints is to just look at past year's clues+egg locations/answers to get an idea of things

- - - Post Merge - - -



ali.di.magix said:


> I'll just leave this quality meme here until I find an egg



ok, but why is this apparently a jojo to be continued meme?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I found one~! And I have no idea what clue it's for...


----------



## Wallows

Will there be other events after this or is the next one Halloween?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

My problem is that I don't typically stray from the first three sections (ie I don't often dive below the gamer's lounge) so most of the clue are hinting to things I know nothing about.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wallows said:


> Will there be other events after this or is the next one Halloween?



*fingers crossed for another fair* there's usual something every few weeks


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> Welp, I have no hope of getting the golden egg. At least I can place in the final three in the contest.
> 
> Also, how is everyone finding Clue #9 easy? That’s an intensely hard one.



I found it in the end but I didn't like it, it was the most stressful for me


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I found two I am a frickin god


----------



## SensaiGallade

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I found two I am a frickin god



Shows over everyone Punchy is the new God bow down to him


----------



## PunchyTheCat

SensaiGallade said:


> Shows over everyone Punchy is the new God bow down to him



I found another one omg


----------



## Zane

i am so salty about egg 3
and 5 but mostly 3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

well that's one down and ten more to go


----------



## SensaiGallade

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I found another one omg



HE HAS ASCENDED


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Also, how is everyone finding Clue #9 easy? That?s an intensely hard one.



Same lol screw that clue xDD


----------



## Paperboy012305

I can't even do round 3 at all. I may have to wait until tomorrow...

Darn it, I thought I was getting better....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can say this much. Even though I can only find five so far, this year’s clues are no worse than last year’s clues or the clues from the year before. Even Clue #8 from this year isn’t as bad as Clue #8 from last year.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can say this much. Even though I can only find five so far, this year’s clues are no worse than last year’s clues or the clues from the year before. Even Clue #8 from this year isn’t as bad as Clue #8 from last year.



I disagree. 2017 was way easier than this imo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: hunting for eggs I got lost in the voting booth and laughed my butt off rereading that chief vs jambette thread. Goooood tiiiiiimmmmeeess


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bcat said:


> I disagree. 2017 was way easier than this imo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also: hunting for eggs I got lost in the voting booth and laughed my butt off rereading that chief vs jambette thread. Goooood tiiiiiimmmmeeess



iS tHaT a hInT???!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bcat

SensaiGallade said:


> iS tHaT a hInT???!!?!?!?!?!?!



I didn’t find anything so you tell me


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bcat said:


> I didn’t find anything so you tell me



Sarcasm bby xoxo


----------



## Valzed

This is my first Easter Egg Hunt since I missed last year's due to the flu and I was so looking forward to it. Now I'm just sitting here mentally thanking Jeremy & The Staff for deciding to host an Egg Decorating Contest this year because I cannot for the life of me figure out the clues. I've even looked at last year's clues & answers - didn't help. I've honestly never felt so utterly stupid in all of my 40+ years and I've done some idiotic things in my life. I felt _especially_ stupid after thinking I had figured out two different clues and going to where I thought the eggs would be and finding eggs in other members signatures which I clicked on only to have nothing happen. I asked in here about them and I found out they were hoaxes, meant to trick other members, based on something from last year's hunt. Sigh. I've managed to find one egg - just one - which I'm thinking I was only able to find because it may be the easiest clue to figure out so far. 

It's my fault really. I usually only go into TBT Marketplace, the Amiibo Card Post Office & Re-Tail. Every so often I go into the Museum Shop but I don't really go to any of the other boards because I always feel like I don't belong or I'm not looking to adopt villagers. Hm... now that I'm thinking about it I guess I don't even go into Marketplace, Post Office or Re-Tail often enough for any of the clues to make any sort of sense. I don't know why I thought I should try this. All I've done is reiterate to myself that I'm out of place here.


----------



## Marshmallo

I’ve just joined a few days ago and I really just want one egg. Can anyone help?


----------



## seliph

just saying i've only just somewhat come back to tbt recently after a couple (a few?) years and i'm exclusively in the tbt marketplace and bell tree hq, and even then i don't check in very often. not keeping up with other parts of the site doesn't put you at a disadvantage for finding eggs, just keep reviewing how past hunts worked and don't overthink the clues too much. not to mention even if you can't figure out the clues, it's pretty easy to just stumble on them by chance if you're committed and diligent enough.


----------



## Biancasbotique

help! the falling zipper sakuras are distracting me from finding the eggs lol!


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I'm just wondering how anyone can find #9 hard, but I'm sure I've been in the reverse situation plenty of times before


----------



## SensaiGallade

Marshmallo said:


> I’ve just joined a few days ago and I really just want one egg. Can anyone help?



It's against the rules to give hints or help each other unfortunately.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Marshmallo said:


> I’ve just joined a few days ago and I really just want one egg. Can anyone help?



https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?465932-TBT-s-First-Egg-Decorating-Contest


----------



## skarmoury

@Valzed, and others doubting themselves:
While being active does have its pros in the hunt, you don't necessarily need that to check off a few eggs from the list. I was inactive for about a year or so (I'd only go to TBT marketplace and Museum shop), so like I have no idea about the happenings in TBT. I did manage to find a handful of eggs though, bc I used previous egg hunts as reference. The hints are very vague, but every word/number counts. It's always been thinking outside the box with TBT's egg hunts, so if you're kind of an overthinker (or can easily connect certain words with other topics/terms), you should be able to find a few more eggs. 

(Lmao im not the smartest in the bunch so don't take my whole word for it, but studying egg hunts in the previous years kind of helped me! Also google is your handy friend at times. c: Good luck!)


----------



## Jeremy

Marshmallo said:


> I’ve just joined a few days ago and I really just want one egg. Can anyone help?



It's against the rules to work as teams or give hints, but I suggest looking at the answers from previous years to get a good idea about how works. Check out the Bulletin Board threads around the March/April time over the last few years.


----------



## Jacob

Totally took my sweet time writing this up. Refreshed the page and saw a few other people replied to your message before I could but...



Valzed said:


> This is my first Easter Egg Hunt since I missed last year's due to the flu and I was so looking forward to it. Now I'm just sitting here mentally thanking Jeremy & The Staff for deciding to host an Egg Decorating Contest this year because I cannot for the life of me figure out the clues. I've even looked at last year's clues & answers - didn't help. I've honestly never felt so utterly stupid in all of my 40+ years and I've done some idiotic things in my life. I felt _especially_ stupid after thinking I had figured out two different clues and going to where I thought the eggs would be and finding eggs in other members signatures which I clicked on only to have nothing happen. I asked in here about them and I found out they were hoaxes, meant to trick other members, based on something from last year's hunt. Sigh. I've managed to find one egg - just one - which I'm thinking I was only able to find because it may be the easiest clue to figure out so far.
> 
> It's my fault really. I usually only go into TBT Marketplace, the Amiibo Card Post Office & Re-Tail. Every so often I go into the Museum Shop but I don't really go to any of the other boards because I always feel like I don't belong or I'm not looking to adopt villagers. Hm... now that I'm thinking about it I guess I don't even go into Marketplace, Post Office or Re-Tail often enough for any of the clues to make any sort of sense. I don't know why I thought I should try this. All I've done is reiterate to myself that I'm out of place here.



I really hope you can come to be a little easier on yourself, this kind of event is definitely designed to trip us all up. It's good to think hard about the clues, but also keep in mind that each hint make total sense for where their eggs are hiding. It's kind of an a-ha! moment when you come across an egg, and you definitely get better and better the more practice you have with it. Don't feel discouraged, just take a break and come back with a clear mind and tackle one clue at a time!! :]

(For the most part, even if you are a out of the loop on TBT, it is still totally possible speed browse in search of a possible location!)


----------



## Stella-Io

Damn I haven't figured out a single one, I'm so dumb. All I know is that they're black with pattens, small, they aren't hiding behind anything, but I still can't find any.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Damn I haven't figured out a single one, I'm so dumb. All I know is that they're black with pattens, small, they aren't hiding behind anything, but I still can't find any.



ok, but they're hiding behind your computer screen


----------



## Stella-Io

Wooow.

I should just give up. How do people think #9 is easy?

I don't get the puzzles either. Like, what goes in the 'codehere' spot?


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> Wooow.
> 
> I should just give up. How do people think #9 is easy?
> 
> I don't get the puzzles either. Like, what goes in the 'codehere' spot?



the code 

look at how puzzles work in previous egg hunts, they're pretty self-explanitory


----------



## AndrewCrossing

I’ve never been more irritated in my life. This event should be canceled from now on. Ok maybe not cancelled but please make it slightly more, I don’t know, possible


----------



## chocopug

I've found a couple but I'm struggling already! I just want enough to get the Zipper Sakura and the Dreamy egg this year. I've been away from TBT for a while but the egg hunt always draws me back~


----------



## Jeremy

Stella-Io said:


> Damn I haven't figured out a single one, I'm so dumb. All I know is that they're black with pattens, small, they aren't hiding behind anything, but I still can't find any.



While some may look like that, it's not the case for all of them. 

Also, please remember everyone that we don't want people explaining what they look like or giving any details that could help others find them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Me every year:

"These clues are too hard, I'm not enjoying this, how can anyone enjoy this, this isn't fun at all."

*figures out a clue and finds egg*

"I'M A GENIUS AND THIS IS THE MOST FUN I'VE EVER HAD"


----------



## Neechan

So far i figured put 2 and 6 so far... six made me laugh


----------



## LambdaDelta

kiwikenobi said:


> Me every year:
> 
> "These clues are too hard, I'm not enjoying this, how can anyone enjoy this, this isn't fun at all."
> 
> *figures out a clue and finds egg*
> 
> "I'M A GENIUS AND THIS IS THE MOST FUN I'VE EVER HAD"





Spoiler: tbt egg hunt is literally just this meme on loop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: tbt egg hunt is literally just this meme on loop



This is the most accurate thing I've ever seen and it hurts


----------



## AndrewCrossing

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This is the most accurate thing I've ever seen and it hurts



Woahahahha I think your lineup looks amazing with the Zipper Sakura <3


----------



## Zane

OMG YES EGG 5 COME THRU!!!! now i can rest


----------



## LambdaDelta

well, tried out my last idea for egg #7 and finally got it


----------



## DaCoSim

Zane, its beautiful!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I feel beautiful


----------



## Stella-Io

God 6 & 7 seem so obvious but staring at those threads I can't find anythin, even in undercover mode. I thought maybe if everythin is monochrome-esqu then I'd have an easier time seeing colored eggs.

Well I give up :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

6 is a puzzle though...


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> God 6 & 7 seem so obvious but staring at those threads I can't find anythin, even in undercover mode. I thought maybe if everythin is monochrome-esqu then I'd have an easier time seeing colored eggs.
> 
> Well I give up :/



Funnily enough, 6 & 7 are the only ones I have solved so far! xD I am still trying to understand the meaning of some of these clues... lol


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> 6 is a puzzle though...



Wouldn't there be an egg hidden in that thread(?) somewhere, then when I tap the egg it brings me to another page with its code?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m about to go to bed. So far, I am missing the first, third, eighth, ninth, and eleventh eggs. I almost had three earlier, but I forgot. I’ll get them tomorrow.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Coach said:


> I wish there were a way to get 34 eggs so I could buy all of the new collectibles! It's gonna be really hard to decide what to buy...





Stella-Io said:


> Wouldn't there be an egg hidden in that thread(?) somewhere, then when I tap the egg it brings me to another page with its code?



Nope you find the code yourself and replace the phrase CODEHERE with the code that you want to try. Then paste the link and go and then you will get the egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Wouldn't there be an egg hidden in that thread(?) somewhere, then when I tap the egg it brings me to another page with its code?



bunny-san, are you reading the information properly?


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Sorry if that wasn’t very clear. In Zippers original post, it shows a link and directions on how to complete puzzle eggs, just follow that


----------



## amai

Stella-Io said:


> Wouldn't there be an egg hidden in that thread(?) somewhere, then when I tap the egg it brings me to another page with its code?



nah, for puzzles, it's just based on the clue, there's no thread involved
you look at the clue and once you find out the word or phrase or whatever associated with the clue you type it into the url provided in the explanation for puzzles in the first post in this thread, replacing the "CODEHERE" part and then if you're correct you get an egg!! hope that helps


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Funnily enough, 6 & 7 are the only ones I have solved so far! xD I am still trying to understand the meaning of some of these clues... lol



was actually wondering when I'd see you here

how long have you been suffering playing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m about to go to bed. So far, I am missing the first, third, eighth, ninth, and eleventh eggs. I almost had three earlier, but I forgot. I’ll get them tomorrow.



first, third, fifth, tenth, and eleventh for me


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> was actually wondering when I'd see you here
> 
> how long have you been suffering playing?



I have been going for quite a few hours now, but it is hard to do this event while trying to enjoy time with those that you love and care for... :/ I honestly wish this started Thursday or Friday because at this rate I doubt I will even find half of them (how on earth do certain people already have all 11? They're either that smart or I am dumb xD)! lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp, I surely cannot figure out the rest. I may have to rest myself and wait for the next clues to get a better chance at a collectible that I want. (Which is a Dreamy Egg by the way)

Perhaps while I surf through the forum looking in every nook and cranny i'll be sure to find eggs I haven't been able to find.

Well. I'll do this when I wake up, so night all!

(And yes, I changed my avatar, user title and signature for once to all things Dipper. As I've been interested in him quite lately. I do like the show, its pretty good. Also you could say that I changed my avatar to this for the Easter Event, which really isn't by the way. But I guess it fits?)

Back to topic: This event surely is a hoot, and I really have fun with it. So what wonders of clues and puzzles will await me tomorrow?


----------



## Zane

DaCoSim said:


> Zane, its beautiful!



eeeee right?? I love all the eggs this year but this one is my favorite ;a;


----------



## LambdaDelta

found the first egg

I still don't understand it


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok, after having to work a few hours of the hunt time, I have to give up til morning. Good luck all! Omg, some of these clues are at the tip of my tongue but I just can?t spit them out lol!!! Some Leave me completely dumbfounded. Fresh start tomorrow! Happy hunting!


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> found the first egg
> 
> I still don't understand it



I just did as well my friend and I still don't understand it either! xD


----------



## shawo

*Egg.*

Honestly I came because I thought it would be easy and you know! Fun Puzzles! And Riddles! but 1 hour later and I only have 2 eggs and I'm suffering.

I found a third.

Please spare me from egg.


----------



## ali.di.magix

DaCoSim said:


> Ok, after having to work a few hours of the hunt time, I have to give up til morning. Good luck all! Omg, some of these clues are at the tip of my tongue but I just can’t spit them out lol!!! Some Leave me completely dumbfounded. Fresh start tomorrow! Happy hunting!



Yeah I pretty much feel the same! I feel like some of them should be more obvious than what I'm thinking...Or otherwise I have no clue at all xD

I'm pretty proud of the amount of eggs I've found though


----------



## Raayzx

Ok I get it, these are hard BUT WHY THE MATH EQUATIONS LMAO


----------



## LambdaDelta

Pokeclasher said:


> Ok I get it, these are hard BUT WHY THE MATH EQUATIONS LMAO



no idea, but whoever made this clearly failed grade school mathematics

I mean look at that fifth clue


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Why can't I figure any out! I swear I'm trying my best! But alas, my best was not enough.


----------



## Nougat

Back with a fresh mind and positive attitude! I need to get to work to get to 10 quickly and snatch one of those Dream Eggs..


----------



## LambdaDelta

ya'll need to chill on those dreamy eggs tbh

gonna make it impossible for me to get a lineup of dreamy>nightmare in that order


----------



## Sweetley

Yeah, I don't understand any of these clues...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Justin kindly reminded me that I'd completely forgotten about my favourite forum event! Shame.

...I've quickly realized just how little time I've spent on the forum this year, because all of these make no sense LOL.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> Justin kindly reminded me that I'd completely forgotten about my favourite forum event! Shame.
> 
> ...I've quickly realized just how little time I've spent on the forum this year, because all of these make no sense LOL.



 Same I’ve been gone for 2 years and a half so I’m struggling


----------



## Raayzx

Whoever makes these clues, fite me.


----------



## Nougat

OMG just found #4, going on the same train of thought I had yesterday. Must be the night's sleep that's working! Now only 6 more to solve


----------



## MasterM64

Nougat said:


> OMG just found #4, going on the same train of thought I had yesterday. Must be the night's sleep that's working! Now only 6 more to solve



Been trying to figure out that one for a while now... lol I understand what the clue is based upon, but the context of it doesn't make sense. *shrugs*


----------



## Nougat

And I'm lost again..

A question though: a few pages back I read about off-site eggs? There haven't been any off-site eggs in last year's Egg Hunt, right? Am I understanding "off-site" correctly, like that they could be hidden on Animal Crossing World, for example?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Nougat said:


> And I'm lost again..
> 
> A question though: a few pages back I read about off-site eggs? There haven't been any off-site eggs in last year's Egg Hunt, right? Am I understanding "off-site" correctly, like that they could be hidden on Animal Crossing World, for example?



I know in the past there’s been one on the tbt twitter and the tbt Facebook page.


----------



## Raayzx

i feel like these eggs should be there where they should be but i always end up being wrong af


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

Jesus Christ on a unicycle going 182MPH down the 401 these clues are scrambling whatever’s left of my brain and it hasn’t even been 24 hours


----------



## MasterM64

Yes! Finally figured out #2!


----------



## boring

still only got 2 and i really want that dreamy egg,,, hmmm


----------



## Alienfish

^good luck i sat like idk 5 hours last night with them and some time today... really clever staff, still need a few more of those currently out but kudos for not making em too abstract im just like skipping places 89 times lol


----------



## Nougat

That's it, I'm off to work on my entry egg a little bit since the entry prize is obviously going to be my saviour


----------



## Rio_

As much as I love the Dreamy Egg, there's no way on earth I'm going to figure out enough clues before they sell out DX So for once I'm going to value my sanity over pretty pastel things lololol

(I wish I could enter the egg decorating challenge tho... Alas, I have no eggs and my fridge is broken so I don't want to buy any ;~; )


----------



## Chris

Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



Well it's been better than past years ig but some are just avoiding me lolll...


----------



## Giddy

Last night I dreamt I found two of the eggs XD


----------



## MasterM64

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



Good morning to you as well and happy Easter Tina!  It has been fun so far, but infuriating at the same time! lol


----------



## Sweetley

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?







Please have the Egg Decorating Contest also next year... My brain can't handle these clues anymore...


----------



## ali.di.magix

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



Me: SO much fun!!!

Actually me:


----------



## skarmoury

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



Tina im going to cry

Also I randomly found egg 8...... cant say I still understand the clue but I'm not complaining about finding an egg lol


----------



## moonbyu

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



i've only got one egg..
yeah, i'm having so much fun right now.


----------



## Raayzx

Tina said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter! Is everyone having fun?



Suffering : D


----------



## Heyden

Pokeclasher said:


> Suffering : D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#9 is NOT NICE


----------



## Marte

I don't understand how this hunt work at all. xD Never participated before hahah


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> #9 is NOT NICE



Did you figure it out my dear friend? I am scratching my head over that one still... lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> Did you figure it out my dear friend? I am scratching my head over that one still... lol



I did, but it took hours of puzzling over it yesterday and a night of sleeping to figure it out.


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I did, but it took hours of puzzling over it yesterday and a night of sleeping to figure it out.



Congrats then my dear friend!  Wish I knew where the clue was pointing to... xD I have some ideas, but I have no idea how my thoughts fit in context of anything on TBT. *shrugs*


----------



## cornimer

Good morning everyone who is ready for another beautiful fun day


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> Good morning everyone who is ready for another beautiful fun day



Good morning my friend!  I'm definitely ready for sure especially after finding as many eggs as I have (finally figured out #3)!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I JUST GOT ANOTHER EGG

I kinda feel dumb looking back at the hint lol


----------



## MasterM64

ali.di.magix said:


> I JUST GOT ANOTHER EGG
> 
> I kinda feel dumb looking back at the hint lol



Which one did you just solve my friend?  So far I have solved 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, & 7!


----------



## ali.di.magix

MasterM64 said:


> Which one did you just solve my friend?  So far I have solved 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, & 7!



Number 6! I've found similar ones to yours


----------



## Zireael

1 is driving me crazy. I feel like I had a couple leads for it but I've scoured both possibilities and I can't find it anywhere. I feel like I've got the right idea but I just can't find it. Mood.


----------



## Wallows

good morning, let's hope I find some eggs today LOL


----------



## MasterM64

ali.di.magix said:


> Number 6! I've found similar ones to yours



Congratulations my friend!  I just found #5 so we have the same amount of eggs now!  Hopefully, we will both be at 10 soon for one of the rarer eggs! 



Elvengale said:


> 1 is driving me crazy. I feel like I had a couple leads for it but I've scoured both possibilities and I can't find it anywhere. I feel like I've got the right idea but I just can't find it. Mood.



1 drove me absolutely crazy as well! lol I was fortunate enough to stumble upon it and it didn't make sense...


----------



## ali.di.magix

Elvengale said:


> 1 is driving me crazy. I feel like I had a couple leads for it but I've scoured both possibilities and I can't find it anywhere. I feel like I've got the right idea but I just can't find it. Mood.



actual same though ._.


----------



## Hat'

I don't know if it's because I'm not english but I'm having such a hard time with this oh my god. Like I don't understand more than half of them... maybe I'm just stupid huh.


----------



## ali.di.magix

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations my friend!  I just found #5 so we have the same amount of eggs now!  Hopefully, we will both be at 10 soon for one of the rarer eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 drove me absolutely crazy as well! lol I was fortunate enough to stumble upon it and it didn't make sense...



hhhhh how did you find 5?! xD I have been thinking about it for the past 2 hours lol

Also can't find 1 either xD


----------



## Chris

Remember to take a little break away from your computer today to spend time with loved ones and to enjoy the outdoors! Hoping the weather is as lovely where you all are as it is in the UK right now.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Did anybody else do well last year but can't seem to find any this year?


----------



## toxapex

Im busy this weekend so I haven’t been on before now for my annual “coming out of the woodworks to find eggs”

Im glad the annual zipper takeover is progressing smoothly


----------



## MasterM64

ali.di.magix said:


> hhhhh how did you find 5?! xD I have been thinking about it for the past 2 hours lol
> 
> Also can't find 1 either xD



Not sure my friend, I just happened to have a good memory about something in particular and my guessing turned out to be correct... lol To simply say it without giving anything away, 1 doesn't make sense while 5 does to a degree (at least to me anyway). o/ I wish you luck on those 2 my friend , I did an all-nighter hunting for these darn things eggs! xD


----------



## visibleghost

boring said:


> still only got 2 and i really want that dreamy egg,,, hmmm



same hhhhhhhhhn i really want a nice egg but will probably end up w like 3 or 4 eggs in total like previous years....,


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> 1 drove me absolutely crazy as well! lol I was fortunate enough to stumble upon it and it didn't make sense...



Yeah 1 honestly sucks, I still don't really get it either


----------



## Giddy

Good luck finding eggs today~After finding two eggs I'm giving myself a break


----------



## shanni

got 1 egg last night before i went to bed and i'm now resuming the egg hunting! i'm honestly really struggling, but that dreamy easter egg collectible keeps calling out my name... so, naturally i must continue and suffer silently


----------



## Sweetley

Praying to the TBT gods that there at least two or three clues in the next rounds that aren't as 
difficult as the other clues...


----------



## Chris

5herry said:


> Praying to the TBT gods that there at least two or three clues in the next rounds that aren't as
> difficult as the other clues...



Now where would the fun be in that?


----------



## Sweetley

Tina said:


> Now where would the fun be in that?


Honestly, it's seems if you don't know the forum by heart, you're pretty much lost when it 
comes to search for the right places... :/


----------



## Zireael

5, 3, and 1 are all I'm missing for now. I had a stroke of genius and found 10 a few minutes ago, it's actually pretty clever.


----------



## Cory

I have done it I have got the nightmare egg


----------



## skarmoury

Tina said:


> Remember to take a little break away from your computer today to spend time with loved ones and to enjoy the outdoors! Hoping the weather is as lovely where you all are as it is in the UK right now.



only if you promise you'll restock dreamy eggs in case they get sold out >:0

also hhh i just need one more egg + the 3 eggs from the deco contest so I can afford a dreamy egg hhhhhkjsdfgjhsdf

also im still a little bitter with egg 8, if i wasnt randomly clicking there's no way I wouldve guessed it lmao


----------



## Cory

Elvengale said:


> 5, 3, and 1 are all I'm missing for now. I had a stroke of genius and found 10 a few minutes ago, it's actually pretty clever.



Same here and I agree


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heyyy. New hints are coming! I sincerely hope I can figure them out. I need that Dreamy egg. (Maybe Nightmare egg too if I find 10 or 7 eggs, wait until I get the extra 3 eggs, wait for a restock if it wasn’t sold out at that time and get it)


----------



## motheaten

I feel like this is mostly a thing for people use to the forum. As a newer member i feel kinda left out lol


----------



## Wallows

We can transfer eggs right? If I end up not getting enough eggs I think I’ll give mine to someone who needs a few more to buy one


----------



## DaCoSim

Happy Easter guys!!!! Happy hunting!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hello gorgeous egg.  7 more eggs and I'll get my other baby...


----------



## AndrewCrossing

lol why was 14 so easy


----------



## Paperboy012305

motheaten said:


> I feel like this is mostly a thing for people use to the forum. As a newer member i feel kinda left out lol


Not true. As 2015 was my first Easter Egg Hunt, I was a little unaware what was going on. But I of course, looked everywhere and I found a total of 14 eggs. That’s decent (Or very good) for a novice at the event.


----------



## Koi Karp

Those were two quick ones! Got to 10 so I am out


----------



## Bcat

13 and 14 were the easiest ones yet! Now I have enough to get the disco egg!!!


----------



## skarmoury

ONE MORE FOR THE DREAMY EGG BABY


----------



## Zerous

Found 3 so far, one on accident though XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh, these clues look relatively easy. But I’m betting they’re in the non-obvious places.

Here I go.


----------



## Chris

Wallows said:


> We can transfer eggs right? If I end up not getting enough eggs I think I?ll give mine to someone who needs a few more to buy one



Sorry, but you can't transfer eggs to another user. However, you can buy Zipper Sakuras for just one egg each! I'm going to buy an entire line-ups worth! Once I find more than 4 eggs, that is...


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am determined to get that nightmare egg...


----------



## skarmoury

I'M CRYING I GOT THE DREAMY EGG !!!(!!!!!) i have never felt this happy i want to cry
thanks staff for the new 4 clues, im so glad they clicked in my mind the moment i read them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ok, I just woke up from bed, and I immediately found three of the new eggs. I still got to find that other one and the four eggs I didn’t get yesterday.


----------



## Sophie23

skarmoury said:


> I'M CRYING I GOT THE DREAMY EGG !!!(!!!!!) i have never felt this happy i want to cry
> thanks staff for the new 4 clues, im so glad they clicked in my mind the moment i read them



Lucky  

I think these clues are really hard.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Egg 12 was interesting...


----------



## cornimer

Two easy ones one head scratcher

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait there are four clues dangit


----------



## Coach

Got 12 and 13 so far from the new batch, I'm hoping I can figure out the leaf ticket clue soon, too, since I feel so close!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Egg 14 hit me out of the blue.  That was delightful, thank you.


----------



## Dacroze

I got 12-14, but can't figure out 15 or some of the earlier ones, but I already felt really close multiple times. Gotta keep going for that Nightmare egg


----------



## boring

oh if only i was even remotely good at these hunts


----------



## Oldcatlady

Yay thanks for the new clues ; w ;
I was finally able to find some for the first time!.

Accidentally found egg 1 while looking for another xD


----------



## daisyy

kiwikenobi said:


> Me every year:
> 
> "These clues are too hard, I'm not enjoying this, how can anyone enjoy this, this isn't fun at all."
> 
> *figures out a clue and finds egg*
> 
> "I'M A GENIUS AND THIS IS THE MOST FUN I'VE EVER HAD"



are you me?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finally found the third egg. Not only that, but that’s all of the first batch. My hopes of getting the golden egg is restoring.


----------



## Kamzitty

I JUST NEED ONE MORE


----------



## skarmoury

looking at the current scoreboard for the eggs (and the vouchers for the golden egg), and apparently no one has gotten all 15 eggs/clues yet? dang

also looking @ u jeremy with the 20 eggs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez. I found all four of round 4’s eggs in less than 5 minutes. I couldn’t believe how easy they were.

Well.... Look what I got!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yay I got the nightmare egg!!!

Now I need two more and I'll get the Ditto egg too!


----------



## Cory

got 12 and 14 very fast


----------



## Zane

hmm can't find 15 (3 is still a mystery but one upon which I have given up lol)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I think I only need one egg more OWO I’m gonna start really grinding


----------



## Stella-Io

I still don't get how anyone finds these clues easy. #7 is so painfully obvious but going there I can't find it.

Guess it's not that obvious.


----------



## Cory

yea im stuck on 15 too


----------



## Coach

Sadly, my strategy of going back and checking the same place again and again in case an egg magically materialised within the last 5 minutes isn't going as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I kinda had a feeling #15 was gonna be hard, but I knew exactly where to look for it. And with excelled thinking, (Or look in every thread as a last resort) you’d find eggs in no trouble at all. (Or not?)


----------



## cIementine

when you haven't been active on the forum in a year and come back to do the egg hunt and realise you don't know what's relevant any more
if i manage to find four eggs i'll be happy!


----------



## Wallows

I managed to find 2 of the new eggs, but I'm stumped on the leaf ticket and the attack one. I'm just glad I have enough to buy 1 egg now


----------



## Justin

*Vote in these straw polls of the easiest and hardest clues so far for funsies!!*

*Easiest Clue:* https://www.strawpoll.me/17857854

*Hardest Clue:*  https://www.strawpoll.me/17857857


----------



## Bcat

I’m cashing out! If I get enough to buy a ditto egg later, fine. But I’m happy I got what I really wanted! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> *Vote in these straw polls of the easiest and hardest clues so far for funsies!!*
> 
> *Easiest Clue:* https://www.strawpoll.me/17857854
> 
> *Hardest Clue:*  https://www.strawpoll.me/17857857



How am I meant to know the hardest one? They’re all hard if I haven’t got them lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

well there's the egg location I was 100% certain would be used for this year's egg hunt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> *Vote in these straw polls of the easiest and hardest clues so far for funsies!!*
> 
> *Easiest Clue:* https://www.strawpoll.me/17857854
> 
> *Hardest Clue:*  https://www.strawpoll.me/17857857



the hardest clue is figuring out why you seem to think people can select a single hardest with multiple unsolved


----------



## MapleSilver

I am enjoying my 2 beautiful new eggs. Now to think of a lineup that would suit them...


----------



## Heyden

Can't be bothered with gold so I bought the last dream egg : )
GOOD LUCK JACOB GYRO TOADS AND WHOEVER


----------



## Zireael

I think I had an easier time with the hunt this year than I did two years ago. I'll probably look for a few more for fun when all the clues are released but I'm just happy to have my dreamy egg.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So, is 2019 Clue #15 the new 2015 Clue #10?


----------



## Stella-Io

MapleSilver said:


> I am enjoying my 2 beautiful new eggs. Now to think of a lineup that would suit them...



Flowers and the Monte flames? Idk if you have the Monte flames actually.


----------



## Cheery Delight

Wow, I found my first egg ever by following a clue !!!


----------



## MapleSilver

Stella-Io said:


> Flowers and the Monte flames? Idk if you have the Monte flames actually.



I wish I had a Mote of Flame. One of my biggest regrets is not being on TBT during the Fire Festival.

Flowers would be a good fit. Initially I didn't see any use for the Spring Sakura collectible, but it might actually go well with my Pikmin eggs.


----------



## Bcat

#13 is definitely the easiest so far. hardest idk, I haven’t found them lol. #8 was difficult though. I found it by accident lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

MapleSilver said:


> I wish I had a Mote of Flame. One of my biggest regrets is not being on TBT during the Fire Festival.
> 
> Flowers would be a good fit. Initially I didn't see any use for the Spring Sakura collectible, but it might actually go well with my Pikmin eggs.



Ayy I have a mote. Fire festival > Fyre festival anyway


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm proud of myself for figuring out #15 so quickly.  I checked a few places but when it wasn't there a new idea just popped up in my head.


----------



## cIementine

i have my ditto egg but i might keep going


----------



## AndrewCrossing

40 MINUTE WARNING!! ROUND 5 IS COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## Amilee

the dreamy eggs are out of stock already im crying ((((


----------



## Justin

Eggs will restocked in the not very distant future.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Eggs will restocked in the not very distant future.



hopefully some restocks for post-egg hunt egg decoration eggs as well


----------



## Lancelot

15 IS HARD


----------



## Stella-Io

B3N said:


> 15 IS HARD



THANK YOU

Also wow that line up. *imagines Sakura flower crown on your avatar*


----------



## daisyy

it took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out 15 given how close i was to it all along ughhghg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Eggs will restocked in the not very distant future.


That means never right?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I feel like 15's on the tip of my tongue, but nothing so far

least I got all the other clues for this round cleared out


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Does this event end tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Valzed

Thank you to Jacob & others who offered me advice about the Egg Hunt. 

I have managed to find 2 more eggs but don't feel like it helped to make things click for the other clues or gave me any confidence boost. I just feel I got lucky that 2 of the clues actually made some sense. I keep going over these clues and think I know what some of them are pointing to but whenever I go to where I think I should go there's no egg. I've read throughout this thread not to overthink the clues but also that overthinking might help. I've read that if you're lucky you might accidentally find one but also that you'll find some with diligence. It just makes me more confused. Does diligence mean going through every page of every thread in every subforum of every main Forum section? With family coming over this afternoon I don't know if I can devote enough time to going through all of... everything.

Thank you again to Jeremy & the Staff for deciding to have an Egg Decorating Contest this year.


----------



## skarmoury

lol so i went back and looked at what i had solved, and realized I actually?? never solved clue 15?? and for two other eggs, I actually stumbled upon them thinking they were the answers to _other _clues. uhh wow imagine being dumb but lucky

long story short, im stumped for number 15 lol


----------



## cornimer

Fifteen more like fifmean


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Same 15 is ridiculous lol
I've looked in like at least 5-6 different places for it and nothing


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> *Vote in these straw polls of the easiest and hardest clues so far for funsies!!*
> 
> *Easiest Clue:* https://www.strawpoll.me/17857854
> 
> *Hardest Clue:*  https://www.strawpoll.me/17857857


So I did this, and apparently for now, Egg#5 is so-called the hardest.

Yeah I don?t see that...


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I got 12 and 13!!!! Thanks for dumbing down some of the clues for me, lol.


----------



## cornimer

I voted 15 for hardest because it's the only one I can't find and 13 for easiest


----------



## Zane

Local Doofus Still Can't Solve 3 But Finds 15


----------



## Cory

oops i voted 10 for hardest i meant to vote 11


----------



## Paperboy012305

Huh? I thought I found egg 15, but it was actually 10. Well then.


----------



## Dinosaurz

6 is for sure the easiest, only after they changed it really but it’s still easy lol


----------



## Akimari

Cory said:


> lettuce see how many i can find without being here for years
> for old times sake



are you me because literally same

I also have absolutely no idea what I'm doing or where to look I'm just clicking everywhere and reading and rereading these clues like an idiot.


----------



## Zerous

I feel like i've realised something but am too dumb to know what to do wih it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided to get both the dreamy egg and nightmare egg instead of the golden egg.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RELEASE THE HOUNDS


----------



## Dinosaurz

I?m kinda concerned


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I actually have 6 eggs :O Yes, it's still a pathetic amount but it's still more than 2! ^_^ Just need 4 more to get my nightmare egg! Although there is absolutely no way I'd get enough eggs for the dreamy egg as well  HOW DO YOU PEOPLE DO IT?? *Also does anyone know what time the egg hunt ends?* I'll be out almost all day today and I'd still like to continue my search when I get home later.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thanks for the bells zipper


----------



## Paperboy012305

So....

Zipper’s gay now.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Coach said:


> I wish there were a way to get 34 eggs so I could buy all of the new collectibles! It's gonna be really hard to decide what to buy...





StarryWolf said:


> Thanks for the bells zipper



??


----------



## Wallows

grrrr I thought that last link was a free egg


----------



## Midoriya

Is it still going to be possible to trade in egg currency after the event is over for TBT like in past Easter Egg hunt events?  Reason I’m asking is because I only found one yesterday and then slept, and now I don’t really have any time today to search for more.  Other priorities come first, like studying...


----------



## Sweetley

I'm really confused about clue 18#...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Elvengale said:


> Alright 17 HAS to be the easiest out of the selection now. I remember lurking when this happened lmao



gg for me then since I haven?t been on the forums for 2 years and 6 months


----------



## xSuperMario64x

EGG 17 IS SO GOOD


*WHEEEZE*


----------



## Wallows

xRileyx said:


> Is it still going to be possible to trade in egg currency after the event is over for TBT like in past Easter Egg hunt events?  Reason I’m asking is because I only found one yesterday and then slept, and now I don’t really have any time today to search for more.  Other priorities come first, like studying...



Nope, Tina said we can't transfer eggs


----------



## Zane

all right i'm a happy clam now best hunt ever


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#16 and #17 down!  I'm actually enjoying myself with this egg hunt.


----------



## Midoriya

Wallows said:


> Nope, Tina said we can't transfer eggs



Welp, R.I.P. me then.  I guess I’ll just buy a Zipper Sakura...


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am angry at you zipper, and he knows why.


----------



## cIementine

i managed to find all three of the new clues! now i feel all energised and want to find more. maybe a dreamy egg if i don't give up.


----------



## Justin

Wallows said:


> Nope, Tina said we can't transfer eggs



No, that's about transferring eggs to other users. Separately, we sometimes have an option to transfer your eggs into bells.

I don't think we've decided yet for sure if that will happen this year though since we have the Zipper Sakura. Could happen, could not. Hold on and wait if you might want to. Note that the transfer amount is really small though.


----------



## Dinosaurz

At least I got my nightmare egg now so I can sleep in peace. Zipper is GREEDY though.


----------



## cornimer

Got the new ones, back to looking for 15!


----------



## LambdaDelta

looking forward to round six being up to its tricks


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Yayayayya lineup finished just waiting for the orange candy :0


----------



## mnm

Anyone have a list of the easiest ones? I'm having next to no fun here as I'm trying to do other things in real life because it's Easter. Why was this event planned on a holiday? Incredibly unfair IMO for the people who can't be on the internet for extended periods of time on a holiday  I don't mean to be a downer, but jeez.


----------



## Wallows

Justin said:


> No, that's about transferring eggs to other users. Separately, we sometimes have an option to transfer your eggs into bells.
> 
> I don't think we've decided yet for sure if that will happen this year though since we have the Zipper Sakura. Could happen, could not. Hold on and wait if you might want to. Note that the transfer amount is really small though.



ooooohh okay. sorry xRileyx


----------



## AndrewCrossing

6, 13, 14, and 17 are extremely easy


----------



## Midoriya

Wallows said:


> ooooohh okay. sorry xRileyx



It’s okay.  Thanks for explaining that, Justin.


----------



## piske

Finally managed to get three eggs, lol. #blessed 

Now to choose between the Pikmin and the Ditto, hmm...


----------



## Amilee

i got a dreamy egg yaaay!!


----------



## piske

Also, thank you staff for those bells! ToT The good Zipper knows I need ‘em!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I bought a dreamy egg. I’ll go ahead and find one more when the final batch comes. So I’ll have enough for either a pastel disco ball egg or a nightmare egg (depending on whether or not I get nominated).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Freyen said:


> Finally managed to get three eggs, lol. #blessed
> 
> Now to choose between the Pikmin and the Ditto, hmm...



That ditto egg is too cute to pass up lol

Also thank you staff for the free bells!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Ooh bells, yes, I need some after purchasing a Sakura pop.

And the banner omg.


----------



## Wildtown

oof, im only in tbt marketplace...so i dont know anything...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question (even though it may not be related to the hunt). Where is Oblivia? Why hasn’t she been here in a while? I saw the other staff contribute to this event, but not her.


----------



## Midoriya

Thanks for the bells, staff!  

Also yeah, the banner looks really cool right now.  /*^*\


----------



## Coach

Thanks for the restock of Dreamy eggs!


----------



## LambdaDelta

anyone want to buy my tasty cake for shop price? I got an extra now


----------



## Chris

Just a reminder as I see some of you who are saying you need X amount for the collectible you want haven't entered yet...

Taking part in our *Egg Decorating Contest* (ends Apr 22 11:59pm EDT) will net you a guaranteed 3 bonus egg currency with an additional 4 awarded to those who get nominated by staff! Plus more prizes for the top 3 winners. So if you're a few eggs short of the collectible you want those extra eggs might help you out!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question (even though it may not be related to the hunt). Where is Oblivia? Why hasn’t she been here in a while? I saw the other staff contribute to this event, but not her.



inactive, going by her being the only main staff with no zipperfly gracing her avi


----------



## cIementine

6 more to go but the more i stare at the clues the more i am dumb


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ahhh now I?m just gonna participate in the Easter decorating to get a ditto egg and then I?m DONE. Jubs plz do the transfer eggs for bells I?m poor af cause I keep getting those dang infractions.


----------



## daisyy

eeeee i'm so happy c: i got my nightmare egg ~ 

this was my first year doing it, and while the beginning was heckin frustrating, it does feel super rewarding when you figure out a clue. thx to the staff for organizing and good luck everyone in this home stretch


----------



## cornimer

FINALLY got 15


----------



## piske

Tina said:


> Just a reminder as I see some of you who are saying you need X amount for the collectible you want haven't entered yet...
> 
> Taking part in our *Egg Decorating Contest* (ends Apr 22 11:59pm EDT) will net you a guaranteed 3 bonus egg currency with an additional 4 awarded to those who get nominated by staff! Plus more prizes for the top 3 winners. So if you're a few eggs short of the collectible you want those extra eggs might help you out!



I have nothing to do today, so maybe I’ll do this, even though I don’t have a creative bone in my body! ;3; My brain is like nah, with the rest of the clues. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> inactive, going by her being the only main staff with no zipperfly gracing her avi



I know that, but Oblivia has been absent for months. She wasn’t here for most of the events last year or this year. I am even wondering if she is still alive. And the staff haven’t answered my questions about why Oblivia has been gone.


----------



## SensaiGallade

You can all fight me I'm getting a second Dreamy Egg


----------



## Princess Mipha

Everytime I find a egg, I think it's for another one, ahhh..


----------



## AndrewCrossing

yay this is starting to get fun


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know that, but Oblivia has been absent for months. She wasn’t here for most of the events last year or this year. I am even wondering if she is still alive. And the staff haven’t answered my questions about why Oblivia has been gone.



While she's not active on TBT right now, she has checked in with us and I can confirm she's alive and well!


----------



## SensaiGallade

AndrewCrossing said:


> yay this is starting to get fun



Can I point out how beautiful your lineup is looking right now


----------



## piske

ok, wow I just found two in a row!!! maybe the dreamy egg isn't such a pipe _dream_ anymore... get it? ahhh...


----------



## Sweetley

Anyone else have problems right now with loading the site? The banner doesn't show up for me anymore. :/

Or Zipper is too powerful, my internet connection can't handle his power...


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Freyen said:


> Finally managed to get three eggs, lol. #blessed
> 
> Now to choose between the Pikmin and the Ditto, hmm...





SensaiGallade said:


> Can I point out how beautiful your lineup is looking right now



Oml that’s so sweet. I can definitely say the same for yours


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Omg. Guys. GUYS













Spoiler: LOOK



<--------


----------



## SensaiGallade

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Omg. Guys. GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> <--------



You found an UglyMonsterFace


----------



## Cory

can the ditto egg transform into a golden egg?


----------



## Coach

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Omg. Guys. GUYS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> <--------



Wow, the Nightmare egg looks stunning above the 2017 patch!


----------



## Dacroze

5herry said:


> Anyone else have problems right now with loading the site? The banner doesn't show up for me anymore. :/
> 
> Or Zipper is too powerful, my internet connection can't handle his power...



Same here, no banner.


----------



## Chris

Cory said:


> can the ditto egg transform into a golden egg?



No. It's a defective ditto.


----------



## skarmoury

boo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> While she's not active on TBT right now, she has checked in with us and I can confirm she's alive and well!



Thanks for telling me. I was worried about if she has died because last year we had an announcement that another member has died, and that made me worry about if some members that have been inactive for a while have died. Of course, I?m not worried about all of them since ACNL is an old game. I?m only more worried about the loyalists that have been gone for a while.


----------



## Stella-Io

What the heck is a ditto anyway, a Pok?mon? It looks kinda cute...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

SensaiGallade said:


> You found an UglyMonsterFace



Rawr I'm feeling like a monster! An easter egg hunting monster!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Wow, the Nightmare egg looks stunning above the 2017 patch!



I agree! I had the same thought


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks for telling me. I was worried about if she has died because last year we had an announcement that another member has died, and that made me worry about if some members that have been inactive for a while have died. Of course, I’m not worried about all of them since ACNL is an old game. I’m only more worried about the loyalists that have been gone for a while.



Well that was really only because I thought it was a good idea to make a small announcement about her death but one of the guys in our little group decided to make it and fill it with inaccurate information and it was just inappropriate so Justin remade it for us correctly. Unless they have friends who are still active on tbt don’t expect anymore announcements.


----------



## motheaten

Stella-Io said:


> What the heck is a ditto anyway, a Pok?mon? It looks kinda cute...



ditto is a pokemon that can shapeshift into other pokemon. It's small and blobby and adorable(my favorite pokemon). If you ever need a laugh look up ditto versions of different pokemon. It's great


----------



## Alolan_Apples

motheaten said:


> ditto is a pokemon that can shapeshift into other pokemon. It's small and blobby and adorable(my favorite pokemon). If you ever need a laugh look up ditto versions of different pokemon. It's great



It can even transform into a book like Duplica’s Ditto.


----------



## Valzed

Well, I found more eggs than I was expecting but I'm really confused by Clue 18. I thought I did what I needed to do but so far haven't gotten an egg and now I don't know what to do about what I did. Yikes... I hope that makes sense as I'm trying not to give away anything about anything. I know I'm going to be so mad when the answers come out because I feel like I sort of have some clues figured out but am missing the eggs anyway.


----------



## MapleSilver

This Easter went a lot better than I expected it to. _(Insert flashback to last year's 2 eggs)_ My current lineup is fairly simple but I like it a lot!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've literally missed all four sakura restocks that have happened lol rip

Also I got three eggs which means it's ditto egg time!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> This Easter went a lot better than I expected it to. _(Insert flashback to last year's 2 eggs)_ My current lineup is fairly simple but I like it a lot!



I also really like your lineup!! ♡♡


----------



## cIementine

i know 15 is murdering people but why god why can't i find 13


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> No. It's a defective ditto.



So it can?t transform into a book either?


----------



## Sweetley

Dacroze said:


> Same here, no banner.



Okay, good to know that it's not my internet that sucks right now.

Zipper just broke the forum I guess. :')


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> So it can’t transform into a book either?



All it can do is smile. Which admittedly is more than a chicken egg can do.


----------



## cornimer

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've literally missed all four sakura restocks that have happened lol rip
> 
> Also I got three eggs which means it's ditto egg time!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like your lineup!! ♡♡



Ditto and nightmare match really well!! Nice lineup


----------



## Dacroze

Finally! #16 and #17 were the last 2 I needed to get my Nightmare Egg. Can't believe how I stupid I was with #17 though.

When the answers are out I will probably tear my hair out considering that I solved the puzzle for #11 hours yesterday but still can't figure the code..


----------



## trista

I am too stupid to figure these out.


----------



## You got mail!

Restock  pls


----------



## Nougat

Back from Easter festivities with family!
I see the Dreamy Eggs are sold out. Will these be restocked, by any chance? Or should I give up and go for another one?


----------



## Aniko

I feel dumb for not finding the easiest ones....


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've literally missed all four sakura restocks that have happened lol rip



there should be one more scheduled batch in eta about 2:20, I believe


----------



## Locket

i got my nightmare egg and tbh thats all i wanted 

thanks for the easy clues on this latest batch


----------



## Coach

Nougat said:


> Back from Easter festivities with family!
> I see the Dreamy Eggs are sold out. Will these be restocked, by any chance? Or should I give up and go for another one?



There was already a small restock of 3, but I reckon there will be at least one more when the design an egg prizes are sent out!


----------



## cIementine

when my grandchildren ask me my proudest moments i will tell them about the day i solved egg 11


----------



## Zura

It would seem they sorta listen to me concerning the banner. Don't exactly know what they were going for here but I geuss it's something lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

I finally found my tenth egg!

*goes to shop*

*Dreamy Eggs are sold out*

;_;

So... Do I snag a Nightmare Egg before they sell out, too, or hope that I'm able to be here at the right time if/when more Dreamy Eggs are added? The Dreamy Eggs sold out while I was asleep...


----------



## Justin

Dreamy restocked!


----------



## Cory

15 is really good


----------



## Dinosaurz

kiwikenobi said:


> I finally found my tenth egg!
> 
> *goes to shop*
> 
> *Dreamy Eggs are sold out*
> 
> ;_;
> 
> So... Do I snag a Nightmare Egg before they sell out, too, or hope that I'm able to be here at the right time if/when more Dreamy Eggs are added? The Dreamy Eggs sold out while I was asleep...


dreamy egg is basic and overrated. Dreams aren’t real, nightmares are. 10/10 for depressing eggs over “happy” ones.

But on the other hand if you wanna scalp one for ???? go for dreamy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Dreamy restocked!




Oh well nvm that idea


----------



## Rio_

*eye twitch* I bought a Nightmare Egg 20 min ago thinking I couldn't get a Dreamy TT__________TT


----------



## Justin

There's also more Spring Sakura coming in a few minutes for any egg framing needs.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I decided that, even when given the choice, I wanted the Nightmare Egg after all. It looks cooler above my Frost Egg from last year than the Dreamy Egg would. Plus, I realized that the flame on it is kind of reminiscent of Wilson, the character in my avatar. And obviously I like him. ^o^;>


----------



## Nougat

Justin said:


> Dreamy restocked!



Noooo not yet, I just got started on the new clues from today!



StarryWolf said:


> But on the other hand if you wanna scalp one for ???? go for dreamy.



But I don't want to scalp, I'd just like it in my pink pastel lineup


----------



## LadyDestani

Finally got up to 7 eggs! I'm so relieved. Still going to hunt for more, but if I submit an egg to the decorating contest that should get me enough for a nightmare egg. Yay!


----------



## shawo

*I was lookin for egg 17*

and then I got egg 1 and now I'm sad and confused.


----------



## Justin

Makoto said:


> *eye twitch* I bought a Nightmare Egg 20 min ago thinking I couldn't get a Dreamy TT__________TT



If you drop a thread in Contact the Staff, we can probably sort that out for you! Offer is open to anyone else in similar circumstances within reason. (not just because you changed your mind or something)

*From this point, please be aware that there will be further (although possibly small) re-stocks of the Dreamy Egg or other eggs that go out of stock. Consider waiting if you want one that isn't available. No guarantees though!*


----------



## Kamzitty

I got my dreamy egg I’m sobbing thank u staff ilysfm


----------



## Mokuren

I have 7 eggs now and I'm almost sure what the egg with the doppelganger means but gosh I just can't accses the right page ;___;


----------



## Sweetley

shawo said:


> and then I got egg 1 and now I'm sad and confused.



Be happy that you found Egg 1, I still don't where to look for that one... ;-;


----------



## shawo

*Since there's a mod here...*

Does the PM you get tell you the egg number?

Since I'm not actually sure which clue I got.

it says egg1_
but I feel like I solved a diff clue?

EDIT: nvm. I figured it out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mokuren said:


> I have 7 eggs now and I'm almost sure what the egg with the doppelganger means but gosh I just can't accses the right page ;___;



it's a puzzle


----------



## kiwikenobi

Didn't even realize that I'd have this awesome opposite corners effect, with the purple and blue. Very happy with my choice for the Nightmare Egg. ^_^

The Dreamy Egg is very pretty, too, of course. But I've really grown to love my Nightmare Egg already, after just a few minutes of gazing at it adoringly. Especially considering what I had to do to earn it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

shawo said:


> Does the PM you get tell you the egg number?
> 
> Since I'm not actually sure which clue I got.
> 
> it says egg1_
> but I feel like I solved a diff clue?



yeah, the egg# portion of the pm or your transactions log would be the clue number it's tied to


----------



## Wallows

I've decided I'm gonna go for the disco egg since its unlikely I'll find 10 eggs. now let's hope the last batch aren't too hard cause I'm afraid they will be


----------



## Rio_

Justin said:


> If you drop a thread in Contact the Staff, we can probably sort that out for you! Offer is open to anyone else in similar circumstances within reason. (not just because you changed your mind or something)
> 
> *From this point, please be aware that there will be further (although possibly small) re-stocks of the Dreamy Egg or other eggs that go out of stock. Consider waiting if you want one that isn't available. No guarantees though!*



ahhh so there might still be hope for me *__* Thank you so much for letting me know!

*EDIT: I got it I'm going to cry I'm so happy right now =DDDDDDDDD*


----------



## shawo

*So I didn't realize this was a clue and...*

Bop It! Twist It! Pull It!

I typed DOIT! in the puzzle bar and I feel really stupid.

Anyone else type anything for a clue and not a riddle in the bar


----------



## Mokuren

LambdaDelta said:


> it's a puzzle



Aaah well I thought I know the answer but nope <.< I'm still sure it's the right answer. Sooo confused now xD


----------



## Sweetley

Oh yay, the banner is back!


----------



## LambdaDelta

shawo said:


> Bop It! Twist It! Pull It!
> 
> I typed DOIT! in the puzzle bar and I feel really stupid.
> 
> Anyone else type anything for a clue and not a riddle in the bar



that's not a puzzle


----------



## Nougat

Just found two eggs while looking for another one. Thanks Zipper Bunny!


----------



## Raayzx

is it just me or the newer clues easier? i mean im not complaining


----------



## Norimagical

aaaa these egggggggs i still got alot to ffind lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Pokeclasher said:


> is it just me or the newer clues easier? i mean im not complaining



me yesterday: "just gonna lightly comb the forums, so I don't have to repeat everything for tomorrow's eggs"

me today: *finds every egg but #15*


----------



## shawo

LambdaDelta said:


> that's not a puzzle



I figured that out that's why I feel so stupid 

Anyone else make this mistake lmao.


----------



## Giddy

Is the egg hunt only for today? Dunno if I should focus on clues I can give it a go to or have a break


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’m just happy at how I finally have a normal Sakura and a zipper Sakura ahh


----------



## AlyssaAC

OK, I decided to settle for the pastel disco egg. Can't figure out the other clues, so no dreamy egg for me. At least I found 7 eggs for my first time. I'll just call that good for this event.


----------



## Nougat

OMG I made it! I got the Dreamy Egg! While I couldn't figure out too many clues yesterday, I found 6 in half an hour just now.


----------



## piske

I accidentally found 13 while searching for another clue.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I solved a few of the clues. And now I am confused and blindly clicking random pages. I accidentally solved a couple more. lol Maybe I can get an egg soon.


----------



## Hat'

I don't know if that has been asked but is clue 18 only giving you bells? Or does egg 18 actually exists?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hat' said:


> I don't know if that has been asked but is clue 18 only giving you bells? Or does egg 18 actually exists?



Egg 18 does exist


----------



## TykiButterfree

I did find egg 18. It exists.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Clue 18 does give you an egg if you figure it out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hat' said:


> I don't know if that has been asked but is clue 18 only giving you bells? Or does egg 18 actually exists?



it does (not) exist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m ready for a much creepier banner with Zipper T Bunny. Even creepier than a Stephen King novel.

Also, I need to see these classic movie posters with Zipper T Bunny. Like The Force Awakens poster with Zipper T Bunny replacing every character. Or Jaws with Zipper instead of a shark.


----------



## cIementine

i will conquer 1, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 13 and 15 eventually even if i pull out my hair in the process


----------



## Cory

is anyone else completely stuck on 11?


----------



## Hat'

SensaiGallade said:


> Egg 18 does exist



Okay thanks! I'll try and search it then!
Thanks everyone for your answers too!


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay! I got my nightmare egg!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How were you guys able to make that banner with some creepy subliminal message? It looks like a sweet Isabelle ad that transforms into a zombie Zipper ad if you attempt to save image through the iPhone.


----------



## Raayzx

When will this event end?


----------



## Justin

The event ends sometime on Monday, usually in the late afternoon.

I've also recently deleted a few posts. Nobody is in trouble but please be careful thinking about what could be a hint for someone, we prefer to stay on the safe side.


----------



## Raayzx

Justin said:


> The event ends sometime on Monday, usually in the late afternoon.
> 
> I've also recently deleted a few posts. Nobody is in trouble but please be careful thinking about what could be a hint for someone, we prefer to stay on the safe side.



Okay thanks


----------



## cIementine

i found egg 13 oh my god why did it take me so long, this is what happens when you don't know what's going on around the forums


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Alolan_Apples said:


> How were you guys able to make that banner with some creepy subliminal message? It looks like a sweet Isabelle ad that transforms into a zombie Zipper ad if you attempt to save image through the iPhone.




I think it does it when you hover over it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

2kimi2furious said:


> I think it does it when you hover over it.



I’m asking the staff what technology they used to make that banner.


----------



## piske

I’m going to see neon Zipperflies in my sleep...

I feel like some are dead staring me in the face but I can’t quite piece it all together. :T


----------



## Dinosaurz

I forget to say earlier but big up to the mods for letting me participate after I’ve ruined like 3 events


----------



## TykiButterfree

One more egg and I can buy something cool!


----------



## LilD

When does the egg hunting event end? I won't have time until later tonight. Sorry if this was announced elsewhere. Thanks


----------



## Justin

LilD said:


> When does the egg hunting event end? I won't have time until later tonight. Sorry if this was announced elsewhere. Thanks



We don't have a specific time set but the hunt typically ends sometime on Monday afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Happy Easter everyone!Good job to all who have participated!You tried your best no matter the outcome!This is my first egg hunt and I honestly didn't think I'd even find any. But somehow I found 9 eggs and I cannot believe it. I'm happy just to have found any eggs at all honestly. Thanks staff for working very hard on this event for us and for the beautiful eggs that you've designed!Appreciate it so much!I only need 1 more egg now but I'll be happy with the outcome no matter what. Don't give up!


----------



## toadsworthy

i need one more of these gorgeous eggs for my line up... but unfortunately they don't really go with the collectibles around it


----------



## Nougat

toadsworthy said:


> i need one more of these gorgeous eggs for my line up... but unfortunately they don't really go with the collectibles around it



Going by color, I think the Pikmin egg would go nicely? And that'd be quite an economical option too, leaving room for you to get a few eggs and sell them later on 

Also, I suggest trading your sweet feather in with me since it'll be the odd one out then


----------



## Jacob

Wanna say good luck to anyone going for Gold Egg!! I'm gonna take it slow to not get all anxious before fam dinner (and I want a bunch of Pastel Discos), but if I happen to stroll along the last three eggs first...


*IT'S MINE.*

:]


----------



## Sweetley

Holy Kabuki, I just found the egg for clue 18#, yes.


----------



## piske

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Happy Easter everyone!Good job to all who have participated!You tried your best no matter the outcome!This is my first egg hunt and I honestly didn't think I'd even find any. But somehow I found 9 eggs and I cannot believe it. I'm happy just to have found any eggs at all honestly. Thanks staff for working very hard on this event for us and for the beautiful eggs that you've designed!Appreciate it so much!I only need 1 more egg now but I'll be happy with the outcome no matter what. Don't give up!



This is the most precious post in this entire thread. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The banner just got creepier. I expect it to be worse.


----------



## Marte

*I FOUND MY FIRST EGG EVER* ★ _WoOoOoP_


----------



## cIementine

these remaining eggs are killing me


----------



## 22lexi

All I want is ONE dreamy egg. Is that too much to ask for D':


----------



## piske

Alolan_Apples said:


> The banner just got creepier. I expect it to be worse.



There are beetles now! And so much neon and twirling! Ahhhhh!!! D:


----------



## Sweetley

At this point, I'm waiting for a giant Zipper face that flies right into your face...


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Freyen said:


> This is the most precious post in this entire thread. <3



Aww... Thanks Freyen!I don't know what to say except your response made me very happy!You made me blush!I hope you've had a good holiday and everyone else too!Good luck finding the remaining eggs!I know you can do it everyone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

5herry said:


> At this point, I'm waiting for a giant Zipper face that flies right into your face...



That’s exactly what I’m talking about. But that won’t work without 3D Glasses.


----------



## Cory

has anyone else noticed that it says zipper o bunny and not zipper t bunny in the op


----------



## LambdaDelta

lmao, zipperacko


----------



## Nougat

ZIPPER KRACKO!


----------



## Dinosaurz

IM SCARED THIS IS SCARING ME


----------



## 22lexi

Oh god. What's happening.


----------



## moonbyu

yo, cHILL WITH THE ZIPPER PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, negative zipper sakura

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonbyu said:


> yo, cHILL WITH THE ZIPPER PICTURES PLEASE



ok, but your sig right now

"yo, we heard you liked zipper. so we put zipper behind your zipper"


----------



## Sweetley

Dear Staff,

Wtf.

Yours sincerely,

A scared user


----------



## cIementine

is there a setting to turn off zipper


----------



## Marte

Send help pls


----------



## Hat'

Pure nightmare fuel thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> looking forward to round six being up to its tricks



I demand payment

also, holy **** lmao. the egg hunt advertisement banner now


----------



## piske

Staff are having too much fun with this Zipper business xD


----------



## moonbyu

THIS ISN'T WHAT I WANTED.


----------



## Justin

This was fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Sees the new clues*

I lied, i'm not such a good egg hunter.


----------



## Locket

a classic easter on tbt


----------



## LambdaDelta

really wish I could ask about egg #21, since I'm almost certain I've got it. though if I do, there's so many different ways it could be worded


----------



## Laudine

Yup just a normal day on TBT nothing looks out of place.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Very thankful for tbt undercover mode rn


----------



## Princess Mipha

Is it just me or is the website extremelly slow whenever the new clues are up? 
I would guess it's normal as many people are searching for it, but at the same
time I can never trust my internet.. so I can't know for sure >:


----------



## cornimer

Hi I hate these clues but I love the kracko zippers thank you


----------



## cIementine

i had an excellent hunch for 20 and am sad it was wrong


----------



## Cory

ok but whos zipper o bunny


----------



## 22lexi

Woah woah woah. There's limited quantity of eggs??


----------



## Nougat

Princess Mipha said:


> Is it just me or is the website extremelly slow whenever the new clues are up?
> I would guess it's normal as many people are searching for it, but at the same
> time I can never trust my internet.. so I can't know for sure >:



Same here, all pages are loading really really slow for me.


----------



## toxapex

Oh wow one of these eggs I only guessed right because of a.... certain OTHER riddle... a few years back


----------



## Amilee

oh dear god


----------



## Princess Mipha

Nougat said:


> Same here, all pages are loading really really slow for me.



Arf! Glad it's not my internet at least.


----------



## Cory

got 19


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

The forums are loading very slowly, but somehow I managed to snag a nightmare egg. Getting 10 is better than I normally do in these events. The nightmare egg was the only egg I wanted too.


----------



## DaCoSim

Holy cheese balls, what did I just walk in to???? Freakish nightmare. Going bk to work where it?s safe. I?ll find clues later.


----------



## Marte

I'm done with the hunt for now. Good luck to the rest of you. ✿


----------



## Zane

aw I really thought I had 21 for a second  but all my variations of the answer didn't work pfft


----------



## moonbyu

i don't think my computer can handle all of these zippers. it's lagging so much.


----------



## Chris

Maybe some of you have been staring at your computer screens for a few too many hours today. That can mess with your head. Remember to take breaks and to drink plenty of water!


----------



## Antonio

I know what the last clue is referring to, I just don't know what word to use for the puzzle. :/


----------



## roseflower

Finally found 10 eggies, hoping for next shop restock


----------



## Wildtown

still cant find any D:


----------



## Antonio

Like for the last clue, is there a certain word you want us to use!? :/


----------



## piske

I thought I knew 20 for sure. Nope! xD


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> Like for the last clue, is there a certain word you want us to use!? :/



Puzzles need to be exact to redeem the egg, yes.


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> Like for the last clue, is there a certain word you want us to use!? :/



Puzzles need to be exact to redeem the egg, yes.


----------



## 22lexi

Do the egg collectibles in the shops restock??


----------



## Hat'

I've tried every variation I could think of for the last one but none is working I'm about to cry.... im need egs


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just one more egg and I'll get that pikmin egg! He's quite cute if I must say


----------



## Bcat

the gates of hell are open


----------



## Zane

whoop 3 and 21 are the only ones I don't have now!! puzzle clues forever my demise


----------



## cIementine

zipper is the forum version of the duolingo owl


----------



## roseflower

Thank you kindly for the Dreamy egg restock


----------



## TykiButterfree

Whoo! I got a 10th egg! Yay purple Nightmare eggy!


----------



## cIementine

this is so hARD


----------



## toxapex

pumpkins said:


> zipper is the forum version of the duolingo owl



(I make my annual trip back to the forum for the easter egg hunt)

Zipper T, lead pipe in hand: “I notice you haven’t been visiting the forum lately. You know what that means, right?”


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#18 drove me mad for the longest time.  That was clever, but evil.


----------



## moonbyu

i'm happy with my two Zipper Sakuras, so i'll stop over-working my last two braincells for now. good luck to everyone who's still participating though!


----------



## Cory

has anyone even gotten 21 yet?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am done here. I had a fun time finding these eggs.


----------



## Wallows

I finally got #6! Now I can get a disco egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

redemption egg


----------



## SensaiGallade

YAY I GOT A SECOND DREAMY EGG


----------



## AlyssaAC

Dang. I come back on here for just a moment and look at all this mess! This is getting waaaay tooo creepy...


----------



## LambdaDelta

SensaiGallade said:


> YAY I GOT A SECOND DREAMY EGG



please make unique until after event, staff


----------



## TykiButterfree

Cool line up SensaiGallade! 

I am also stuck on 21. It seems like it should be easy, but none of my answers are working.


----------



## Cory

TykiButterfree said:


> Cool line up SensaiGallade!
> 
> I am also stuck on 21. It seems like it should be easy, but none of my answers are working.


Exactly the same problem

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that line up is really nice gallade


----------



## LadyDestani

OMG, I finally figured out Egg #18! That one was tricky. One more egg to go and hope the nightmare egg is in stock.


----------



## moonbyu

SensaiGallade said:


> YAY I GOT A SECOND DREAMY EGG



ooh, nice lineup!


----------



## Hat'

I still need one egg /sobs
I've been searching all day and I just can't seem to find anymore. I've been through everything I could think of and the only puzzle I solved was the easiest one. I NEED ONE MORE EGG.
I thought 21 would be easy but... what even


----------



## LambdaDelta

TykiButterfree said:


> Cool line up SensaiGallade!
> 
> I am also stuck on 21. It seems like it should be easy, but none of my answers are working.



I'm actually debating on making a contact the staff thread

not for the answer, since I know they won't say anything, but for if it is what I'm thinking, then maybe they can streamline it a bit more


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm actually debating on making a contact the staff thread
> 
> not for the answer, since I know they won't say anything, but for if it is what I'm thinking, then maybe they can streamline it a bit more



They won’t say anything that could give you an unfair advantage

Stuck up ((


----------



## tifachu

Not sure if it's been asked and I don't want to go digging through 78 pages here looking for the answer but...
Are all the links to eggs an image? Or has anyone found a text link, too?


----------



## LambdaDelta

StarryWolf said:


> They won’t say anything that could give you an unfair advantage
> 
> Stuck up ((



I literally just said they wouldn't....

but if I am thinking of it right, there's so many possible answer variants that publicly clarifying the actual hint as to what direction to take it would be nice


----------



## Dinosaurz

tifachu said:


> Not sure if it's been asked and I don't want to go digging through 78 pages here looking for the answer but...
> Are all the links to eggs an image? Or has anyone found a text link, too?



They have different types of eggs uwu

That’s all I’m saying cause I don’t want Jeremy to get mad at me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I literally just said they wouldn't....
> 
> but if I am thinking of it right, there's so many possible answer variants that clarifying the actual hint as to what direction to take it would be nice




Well yeah but if they say anything at all then that’ll be unfair since noone else will know.

But I’m all for them making it easier tbh, make a public announcement mods


----------



## LambdaDelta

StarryWolf said:


> Well yeah but if they say anything at all then that’ll be unfair since noone else will know.
> 
> But I’m all for them making it easier tbh, make a public announcement mods



edited my post, but I was always saying for it to be publicly addressed

post in contact the staff solely so they'd all be able to see it (since pms aren't really recommended)


----------



## cornimer

I have had so many good ideas for the puzzle but they're all wrong


----------



## Justin

Yikes


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> edited my post, but I was always saying for it to be publicly addressed
> 
> post in contact the staff solely so they'd all be able to see it (since pms aren't really recommended)



It might just be cause it’s the last one they wanna make it difficult so one individual has a better chance rather than cheaters. Like the smartest gets the egg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Yikes



Is that a hint jubs


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, I actually have 2 divergent paths for the puzzle now


both still contain a multitude of basically synonymous answers

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> It might just be cause it’s the last one they wanna make it difficult so one individual has a better chance rather than cheaters. Like the smartest gets the egg.



but cheaters just get disqualified....


----------



## shanni

i've only managed to find 4 eggs so far & i'm absolutely eggsausted! buying 6 eggs


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, I actually have 2 divergent paths for the puzzle now
> 
> 
> both still contain a multitude of basically synonymous answers
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> but cheaters just get disqualified....



Yes they are meant to, but Easter egg hunt is scummy business and there’s been cheaters in previous years and I have no reason to believe ppl won’t cheat again. They can’t check everything, especially if it’s not related to the forum.


----------



## piske

Will there be another restock after egg decorating tix are distributed? c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

StarryWolf said:


> Yes they are meant to, but Easter egg hunt is scummy business and there?s been cheaters in previous years and I have no reason to believe ppl won?t cheat again. They can?t check everything, especially if it?s not related to the forum.



true enough

I still question for this one though, when we've already had I'm fairly positive more puzzles than previous years, but hey

will just focus more on scavenging the forums once the site speed picks back up again, unless any other puzzle answer ideas come to mind


----------



## piske

Also, on mobile, whyyy xD



Spoiler: my soul


----------



## LambdaDelta

Freyen said:


> Will there be another restock after egg decorating tix are distributed? c:



no confirmation to my knowledge yet, but I'd say (also hope) it's decently likely


----------



## Stella-Io

Spoiler: Stuff



3 puzzles and 18 clues later, I still have yet to figure out a single one.
Like wth is wrong with me that I can't find a dang thing? Forget links, I can't even find a colored egg on a basically monochrome (undercover) site. I looked back at the 5th annual hunt (why I didn't see the 6th, and this is the 7th? Idk.) For like inspiration but even then most of these clues go completely over my head, and I'm on the site pretty regularly. I guess since I don't go on EVERY thread or board, but still.



The one random Goliath beetle on the tree thou. Also *staff*, who decided who got what butterfly or was it random?


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is gonna be the year when nobody gets the golden egg


----------



## Stella-Io

Freyen said:


> Also, on mobile, whyyy xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my soul



Wtactualheckk? I'm on mobile but I didn't see that.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Stella-Io said:


> Wtactualheckk? I'm on mobile but I didn't see that.



Us mobile users are stronger than the marines lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

StarryWolf said:


> This is gonna be the year when nobody gets the golden egg



We already had a year that nobody truly won one. But that’s all I can say.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> We already had a year that nobody truly won one. But that’s all I can say.



the fool's gold egg


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alolan_Apples said:


> We already had a year that nobody truly won one. But that’s all I can say.



WhoOOPS but it was still gotten... just not in the end.


----------



## Hat'

Freyen said:


> Also, on mobile, whyyy xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my soul



That's a literal jumpscare at this point.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh my, four people have 20 eggs. Who's gonna get it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh my, four people have 20 eggs. Who's gonna get it?



gonna laugh if b3n ends up winning again

voting for gyro though, just because


----------



## Zane

go jacob go jacob


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got my bets on toadsworthy.


----------



## Cory

ok someone vote b3n now


----------



## tifachu

StarryWolf said:


> They have different types of eggs uwu
> 
> That?s all I?m saying cause I don?t want Jeremy to get mad at me lol



I'm guessing that's a yes to the text link eggs then.. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly more interested in watching the most eggs numbers right now than actually hunting


----------



## drowningfairies

I've been gone since yesterday morning and


I am indeed terrified.


----------



## Bcat

I think I'm done hunting. I got what I wanted and did better than last time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually ****, I just realized. instead of trophies, they should just have the egg decoration winners win eggs

1st place gold egg (or diamond/platinum/jeweled, if they want to keep the gold egg 100% full egg hunt completion only)
2nd place silver egg
3rd place bronze egg


----------



## Lancelot

thisCLUESUCKS.tm


----------



## piske

Eh, think I have to pack it in soon, my eyes and brain are too tired... someone hmu if participation tix are distributed xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> thisCLUESUCKS.tm



I read this as thisCLUE#UCKS.tm first, where # is replaced by a letter for something not forum friendly that also relates to a certain 3 letter acronym


----------



## SensaiGallade

Did you know Ben has already won an Egg Hunt so he shouldn't be allowed to get a second Golden Egg?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Which clue did nobody solve? #20 or #21?


----------



## Cory

Alolan_Apples said:


> Which clue did nobody solve? #20 or #21?



21 i believe


----------



## Bcat

who hasn't won a golden egg yet?


----------



## LambdaDelta

SensaiGallade said:


> Did you know Ben has already won an Egg Hunt so he shouldn't be allowed to get a second Golden Egg?



tell that to the staff not making golden eggs unique


----------



## Bcat

nvm


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Which clue did nobody solve? #20 or #21?



I already found 20

is it time to contact the staff?


----------



## Cory

Bcat said:


> who hasn't won a golden egg yet?



103,350 members


----------



## SensaiGallade

Alolan_Apples said:


> Which clue did nobody solve? #20 or #21?



As far as I'm aware, Trundle has solved 21 but I'm unaware of anyone else who has


----------



## Bcat

Cory said:


> 103,350 members



you know DAM WELL what I mean. of the users who have 20 eggs rn


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SensaiGallade said:


> Did you know Ben has already won an Egg Hunt so he shouldn't be allowed to get a second Golden Egg?



I don’t think contests work that way. In true competition, the best performing players always win, even if they are the same people. But if we add socialism or monopoly to a contest, that would be unfair as it rigs the contest.


----------



## Bcat

why is zippakko getting bigger. I'm scared


----------



## Dinosaurz

SensaiGallade said:


> As far as I'm aware, Trundle has solved 21 but I'm unaware of anyone else who has



Did he mean last clue or last puzzle?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp. I can't find any more eggs, even when I try the open-every-thread mechanic. It just won't work...

I guess I'll just have to buy the Nightmare Egg with TBT I guess.... At least I have the Dreamy Egg, and that's what I like.


----------



## Lancelot

SensaiGallade said:


> Did you know Ben has already won an Egg Hunt so he shouldn't be allowed to get a second Golden Egg?


----------



## Cory

StarryWolf said:


> Did he mean last clue or last puzzle?



are you sure he wasnt trolling


----------



## Bcat

B3N said:


>



you already have the egg painting contest locked up though. Should you really be allowed to be that much of a god among mortals?


----------



## moonbyu

wait is zipper getting bigger or is it just my eyes?


----------



## Bcat

moonbyu said:


> wait is zipper getting bigger or is it just my eyes?



i think he is too.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cory said:


> are you sure he wasnt trolling



I mean he probably was trollin if he meant #21 I just thought he meant number 20


----------



## Bcat

i just found #15 completely by chance omg


----------



## skarmoury

oh my god staff yall really want to break my phone with all these zipper images huh


----------



## Cory

yea they are getting bigger


----------



## skarmoury

Also woah, no one with the golden egg yet??


----------



## AquaStrudel

I GET ON TO SEE IF I CAN BUY A SAKURA AND IM TERRIFIED


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember back during the 2017 TBT Fair, Kracko was the big obsession of the event. We get to see him again, much bigger than ever before. Will Kracko come back in another event?


----------



## imiya

I got 4 eggs! I'm super proud of myself, that's more than I thought I would get!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember back during the 2017 TBT Fair, Kracko was the big obsession of the event. We get to see him again, much bigger than ever before. Will Kracko come back in another event?


Kracko seems like the mascot of TBT, so of course i'd see Kracko in more events.


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

Is the dreamy egg going to be restocked ? I just found 10 eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Paperboy012305 said:


> Kracko seems like the mascot of TBT, so of course i'd see Kracko in more events.



I was literally about to say Kracko is our mascot lmao


----------



## Cory

a new challenger is approaching


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was literally about to say Kracko is our mascot lmao


Great minds think alike. Is that what we say in situations like this?


----------



## Bcat

Kracko is our curse.


----------



## 22lexi

I really thought I could get number 11  It seems so obvious but my answer isn't right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update: I FINALLY HAVE 10!!! Can someone tell me when the eggs will be restocked??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Only one egg away from my Pastel Disco Ball...it's agony


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Only one egg away from my Pastel Disco Ball...it's agony



lol same. I thought I was done but then I found 1 extra, now I'm frantically looking for just one more to buy a ditto egg


----------



## 22lexi

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Only one egg away from my Pastel Disco Ball...it's agony



Yeah, me getting a whole 17 eggs will just never happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Only one egg away from my Pastel Disco Ball...it's agony



Same ugh
I submitted an egg decoration so I'll get three from that, and then I'll be up to six. Only one more ;~;


----------



## cIementine

it is 1.22am and i am still searching


----------



## Bcat

I got another one!!! Now I have a ditto egg!


----------



## daisyy

me: omg round 5 is so EZ bring on round 6!!!
me after round 6: what to heck ??

annnd now i'm torn between wanting to stare at my cute nightmare egg/undercover mode so my eyes aren't ded


----------



## Holla

Darn it the egg I wanted just literally sold out (nightmare) and I am/was 1 egg shy.


----------



## Heyden

Where's the highscore egg ugh, I'm one away from the Nightmare egg this sucks :')


----------



## Bcat

Holla said:


> Darn it the egg I wanted just literally sold out (nightmare) and I am/was 1 egg shy.



they might do restocks later though!!


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## Alolan_Apples

That last clue need to be revised to be made easier so I can see the golden egg fly off the shelf.


----------



## Cory

someone has 21...

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait nvm it showed katezilla as having 21 but now they are back to 20


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I have conquered egg 19 and fufilled my disco ball dreams.  I CRY


----------



## xSuperMario64x

21 is literally killing me omg

I literally only need one more!!!! :smad:


----------



## 22lexi

Does anyone know when tomorrow the hunt will end? Or if they will be restocking sometime tonight? Even if the egg collectibles will still be available in the shops tomorrow??


----------



## Paperboy012305

I still have yet to find anymore eggs. Dang, they're well hidden.


----------



## Miharu

Finally have 10 eggs ; v ; That was a long journey ahhh!~ Now just waiting for a restock :>


----------



## skarmoury

Still figuring out egg 18. I have also totally given up on the puzzles. My brain just shut down after getting the dreamy egg lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

Whoever made 15 I hope you’re happy with yourself


----------



## Holla

The cake and leaf ticket ones are killing me right now. I feel like I should know these.


----------



## Bcat

I’m gonna feel real stupid when the answers come out I know it.


----------



## OctoLiam

Holla said:


> The cake and leaf ticket ones are killing me right now. I feel like I should know these.



Actually weirdly enough I found those two easy out of all the new ones that not long came out. Just keep looking and thinking but sometimes don't overthink it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I’m gonna feel real stupid when the answers come out I know it.



Don't we all XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> 21 is literally killing me omg
> 
> I literally only need one more!!!! :smad:



Same I think I know what it had to with, but I don't know the code word


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Oh my goodness everyone, that tricky little Clue #21 is sure being a big jerk! I'll tell you what kids, if none of you hippity hoppity egg hunters can figure it out by *tomorrow at 6PM EDT*, I'll share an extra hint at that time to help you find it. And if somehow it's still too tricky for you kiddos, I'll bring out another one at 7PM EDT!

Just so you know, the entire Egg hunt will end at *11PM EDT tomorrow* too, so get to it everyone! And those pesky rare eggs in the Shop will still get a couple more re-stocks if you're beating your noggins on that.

Good luck!!


----------



## Locket

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness everyone, that tricky little Clue #21 is sure being a big jerk! I'll tell you what kids, if none of you hippity hoppity egg hunters can figure it out by *tomorrow at 6PM EDT*, I'll share an extra hint at that time to help you find it. And if somehow it's still too tricky for you kiddos, I'll bring out another one at 7PM EDT!
> 
> Just so you know, the entire Egg hunt will end at *11PM EDT tomorrow* too, so get to it everyone! And those pesky rare eggs in the Shop will still get a couple more re-stocks if you're beating your noggins on that.
> 
> Good luck!!



t-t-tomorrow??


----------



## OctoLiam

Will the shop be open after the event for a little bit so we can claim our eggs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness everyone, that tricky little Clue #21 is sure being a big jerk! I'll tell you what kids, if none of you hippity hoppity egg hunters can figure it out by *tomorrow at 6PM EDT*, I'll share an extra hint at that time to help you find it. And if somehow it's still too tricky for you kiddos, I'll bring out another one at 7PM EDT!
> 
> Just so you know, the entire Egg hunt will end at *11PM EDT tomorrow* too, so get to it everyone! And those pesky rare eggs in the Shop will still get a couple more re-stocks if you're beating your noggins on that.
> 
> Good luck!!



You sneaky little rabbit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness everyone, that tricky little Clue #21 is sure being a big jerk! I'll tell you what kids, if none of you hippity hoppity egg hunters can figure it out by *tomorrow at 6PM EDT*, I'll share an extra hint at that time to help you find it. And if somehow it's still too tricky for you kiddos, I'll bring out another one at 7PM EDT!


For once Zipper lets up on us a bit lol


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



DONT MAKE IT SO DIFFICULT YOU EVIL ****

You know that came out a little too aggressive lol


----------



## OctoLiam

No offence Zipper but I am getting tired of seeing your face plastered everywhere.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



Also you’re really sounding more like willy wonka than zipper.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!


Your children are all weird forms of yourself?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



NEVERRRRR
WE MUST GET THE CLUE


----------



## Cory

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!


----------



## 22lexi

Zipper, honey, we love you. But your face in every sig and post? It's just not working OUT sweetie.


----------



## Bcat

The tags gave me heartburn


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



what children?

you mean demon spawn?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



Ok, where are you hiding the kidnapped children Zipper?!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zipper took the kids smh


----------



## Locket

zipper give karen the kids back


----------



## OctoLiam

XD Just reading all the replys to zipper is making my day.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Locket said:


> zipper give karen the kids back



This is me if he doesn?t make the hunt easier


Spoiler


----------



## moonbyu

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



Zipper has kids??


----------



## Ably.Saucey

moonbyu said:


> Zipper has kids??



Horrific thought, right?


----------



## OctoLiam

moonbyu said:


> Zipper has kids??



Yes but actually no he most likely kidnapped them but that's fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Help me)


----------



## skarmoury

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> I'd really like one of you zippity smart fellows to figure it out before then though! Please, for my children!



oh my god you had KIDS??? cant believe u had an affair while we were together. we're breaking up


----------



## Bcat

skarmoury said:


> oh my god you had KIDS??? cant believe u had an affair while we were together. we're breaking up



Wait, you were dating zipper too????


----------



## skarmoury

Bcat said:


> Wait, you were dating zipper too????



oh my god not you too


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I ONLY NEED ONE MORE EGG GOT DARNIT


----------



## Dinosaurz

skarmoury said:


> oh my god not you too



actually I think ALL of us are dating zipper


----------



## Chicha

I just started to look for eggs rip


----------



## OctoLiam

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ONLY NEED ONE MORE EGG GOT DARNIT



Calm down and smash yourself through a window and get it fixed only to do it again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> oh my god you had KIDS??? cant believe u had an affair while we were together. we're breaking up



This thread is an absolute mad house and I'm laughing hysterically about it


----------



## cornimer

Floating 7s


----------



## Bcat

StarryWolf said:


> actually I think ALL of us are dating zipper



Zipper/Grindlewald is my otp


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, this new addition to the forums

what the absolute ****?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH GOD NOW IT'S RAINING NUMBERS 


Honestly tho god bless whoever made the dancing numbers they make me laugh uncontrollably the longer I stare at them xDD


----------



## Valzed

The falling dark Zipper Sakura just turned into dancing 7s on my laptop screen. Am I hallucinating or does anyone else see them?


----------



## Bcat

Ok why 7s tho???


----------



## cIementine

haha it's raining sevens like the clue hahah how zipper mocks us


----------



## piske

The sevens are way creepy. WHERE ARE THEIR FACES


----------



## Cory

i love this


----------



## Paperboy012305

If the raining 7's are about Egg #7, I already found it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you ever dig so deep into a forum section that you feel like you're wasting your time going any further, but also don't want to stop in case staff actually did bury an egg that far down?

mine brain's turned to mush


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh, floating 7s because 7 is part of #21.  That's hilariously cruel


----------



## skarmoury

wait, if zipper is a bunny and has kids.......... does he have like 100 kids??
DOES HE MAKE HIS KIDS WORK FOR HIM AND PRODUCE THESE COLLECTIBLE EGGS


----------



## Halloqueen

For the folks wondering why it's raining 7s, it's because this is the 7th Annual Easter Egg Hunt on the forums. Though I type slow, so someone probably beat me to saying that.

Edit: Or it could be as ThatOneMarshalFangirl said and it's about #21. That'd make sense too (probably more). I kind of just ignored that clue though because I have no idea what it'd be.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oh god every time I log in this website it just gets more ****ed


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> If the raining 7's are about Egg #7, I already found it.



they arent, you can get off that horse now



ZombifiedHorror said:


> For the folks wondering why it's raining 7s, it's because this is the 7th Annual Easter Egg Hunt on the forums. Though I type slow, so someone probably beat me to saying that.



its not that either


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> If the raining 7's are about Egg #7, I already found it.



egg #21

7 wasn't that difficult


----------



## Dinosaurz

gyro said:


> they arent, you can get off that horse now
> 
> 
> 
> its not that either



LMAO the way I just laughed


----------



## skarmoury

gyro said:


> they arent, you can get off that horse now


----------



## Wallows




----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> they arent, you can get off that horse now
> 
> 
> 
> its not that either



lmao, this level of shade


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait. Oohhhh. Okay I get it.

Darn you 7's! Quit your trolling actions. At least they aren't doing any cringe dances.


----------



## OctoLiam

I HATE YOU ZIPPER WHY DO YOU MESS WITH US!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22lexi

StarryWolf said:


> LMAO the way I just laughed



HA


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait. Oohhhh. Okay I get it.
> 
> Darn you 7's! Quit your trolling actions. At least they aren't doing any cringe dances.



Now you’ve said that they’re gonna start flossing or some other dance that should of died by now


----------



## Marte

*joins the 7 dance party*


----------



## skarmoury

zipper t bunny: 
me: 

this photo: *exists*






me:


----------



## Bcat

Wallows said:


> View attachment 225380



Zipper t is in there. Standing at the concession plotting his oppression


----------



## Antonio

God, now I have two ideas for the codename!!! #21isunfair


----------



## Laudine

skarmoury said:


> wait, if zipper is a bunny and has kids.......... does he have like 100 kids??
> DOES HE MAKE HIS KIDS WORK FOR HIM AND PRODUCE THESE COLLECTIBLE EGGS



Can confirm, I'm one of this kids and I've been forced to work on making egg collectibles 24/7


----------



## OctoLiam

Heres how much sanity I have lost over this egg hunt.


----------



## Cory

Laudine said:


> Can confirm, I'm one of this kids and I've been forced to work on making egg collectibles 24/7



the 7 strikes again


----------



## Hadlee

this easter egg hunt basically proves my lack of knowledge. i've been stuck on #3 forever.
also i'm sorry if this has been clarified or asked before, but is it compulsory to find all eggs in order?


----------



## OctoLiam

Also if you can't beat them join them!


----------



## Raayzx

What is this clue number 21 lmaoo. I'm not even trying nope bye Ty next


----------



## Cory

OctoLiam said:


> Also if you can't beat them join them!



they are the dominant species


----------



## cIementine

Hadlee said:


> this easter egg hunt basically proves my lack of knowledge. i've been stuck on #3 forever.
> also i'm sorry if this has been clarified or asked before, but is it compulsory to find all eggs in order?



nope, any order you want!


----------



## skarmoury

Laudine said:


> Can confirm, I'm one of this kids and I've been forced to work on making egg collectibles 24/7



laudine ily im sorry these eggs are tainted with the bloodshed of his bunny children


----------



## Valzed

I'm trying to find 2 more eggs just two more but my brain is aching, my eyes are burning and I can't remember where I've randomly looked for eggs. I'm getting the clues all jumbled up in my mind. I realized that at one point I was trying to figure out how to bop and then cook 12 bald eagles. I only figured out part of number 18 and now have a cake. And I can't even eat it.  

Now the dancing 7s are taunting me... just 2 more eggs.... that's all I need for the eggs I'd like... 2 more eggs... I see you, you d*mn dancing 7s...


----------



## 22lexi

Valzed said:


> I'm trying to find 2 more eggs just two more but my brain is aching, my eyes are burning and I can't remember where I've randomly looked for eggs. I'm getting the clues all jumbled up in my mind. I realized that at one point I was trying to figure out how to bop and then cook 12 bald eagles. I only figured out part of number 18 and now have a cake. And I can't even eat it.
> 
> Now the dancing 7s are taunting me... just 2 more eggs.... that's all I need for the eggs I'd like... 2 more eggs... I see you, you d*mn dancing 7s...



I feel. I spent ages looking for 2 more that I needed and eventually did it. If I can do it, you can too! Don't loose hope


----------



## Bcat

I propose we seize the means of production and redistribute the eggs equally among the masses. WHO WILL JOIN THE REVOLUTION COMRADES???


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, just got an idea for egg #15


dear whomever came up with egg #15,

**** you, I love you


----------



## Cory

this easter egg hunt is brought to you by the number 7


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd say whoever figures out #21 is going to be a legend.

(Which isn't gonna be me sadly)


----------



## OctoLiam

Cory said:


> this easter egg hunt is brought to you by the number 7



XD Yup

Oh also featuring killer bunny dude that we don't talk about


----------



## 22lexi

Honestly #11 and #15 seem so simple but I just. can't. get them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd say whoever figures out #21 is going to be a legend.
> 
> (Which isn't gonna be me sadly)



wonder what would happen if someone figured out #21 but not all the rest


----------



## mnm

Why exactly is it raining sevens?

Edit: Hol up. Is this because it's the seventh egg hunt, or is it part of a clue? HMMMMMMM


----------



## hestu

WHERE IS EGG 15!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

mnm said:


> Why exactly is it raining sevens?
> 
> Edit: Hol up. Is this because it's the seventh egg hunt, or is it part of a clue? HMMMMMMM



It’s because the clue for the #21 is seven and zipper is psychotic


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Does anybody remember this?









Clue #21 is worse than this monster.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hestu said:


> WHERE IS EGG 15!!!!



hell tree forums, maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Does anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clue #21 is worse than this monster.



I vaguely remember this


----------



## Valzed

Bcat said:


> I propose we seize the means of production and redistribute the eggs equally among the masses. WHO WILL JOIN THE REVOLUTION COMRADES???



Down with Zipper! Free the EGGS!


----------



## mnm

I finally got egg #1 but I thought it was for a different one? Oh well


----------



## LambdaDelta

god, the eyes too now


----------



## Valzed

Now the Zippers in the posts are dancing & the giant Zipper in the banner has 7s for eyes. This is nightmare fuel. I have to get off of here....


----------



## skarmoury

zipper yall wanna be really hard on my internet data with all the moving pics dont u


----------



## 22lexi

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Does anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clue #21 is worse than this monster.



I don't even want to KNOW what that is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I vaguely remember this



I never forget. Out of all of the Egg Hunt clues and TBT Fair Mirrors, the butterly mirror that turns out to be Princess Peach is the lowest point the staff has ever done to us. Maybe I should keep bringing up Butterfly Peach when something like this gets too hard. And let’s not forget Clue #10 from 2015.


----------



## Wallows

Valzed said:


> Down with Zipper! Free the EGGS!



HUZZAH! Overthrow Zipper and get the eggs!


----------



## Justin

Really glad Laudine woke up at the perfect time for this banner


----------



## Cory

Alolan_Apples said:


> I never forget. Out of all of the Egg Hunt clues and TBT Fair Mirrors, the butterly mirror that turns out to be Princess Peach is the lowest point the staff has ever done to us. Maybe I should keep bringing up Butterfly Peach when something like this gets too hard. And let?s not forget Clue #10 from 2015.



clue 21 is not worse than that 
did anyone get it right


----------



## Dinosaurz

The answer to #21 is actually SINS, and by that it means there are 7 deadly sins but you all are dirty sinners and you?ve had a lot more then 7 sins so Jesus is very disappointed in you and you are not getting anything for Easter. Naughty children.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If the forums aesthetic has become this hectic in a few hours, I can't wait to see what it looks like tomorrow morning lol


----------



## mnm

Okay, I take back what I said. I think I can do this and I'm actually enjoying myself now. I just found two in around 20 minutes. Here's  to four more!


----------



## piske

Yeahhh, bout that undercover mode tho...


----------



## kiwikenobi

The tags for this thread are becoming more and more entertaining. And frightening... I laugh either way.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I request to see Butterfly Peach to return, but with Zipper’s head on it.


----------



## WynterFrost

rip me I'm not getting any eggs this year


----------



## kiwikenobi

Someone please figure out clue 21 so that Zipper and his insect/flower children and all these sevens can calm the heck down. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh hey, zipperacko is now animated

neat


----------



## Stevey Queen

Just really disappointed that the answer to number 3 isn't Santa...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> And let?s not forget Clue #10 from 2015.



realtalk: clue #10 would've been far better if it wasn't buried in a thread that basically straight up kills my browser with all the video embeds


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> realtalk: clue #10 would've been far better if it wasn't buried in a thread that basically straight up kills my browser with all the video embeds



I just couldn’t find it because I was a new member back then so I had no idea how TBT’s egg hunts work.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The banner gets nuttier by the minute I swear


----------



## Locket

like i said before this is a normal tbt easter idk why yall are this shocked


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just couldn?t find it because I was a new member back then so I had no idea how TBT?s egg hunts work.



fwiw, that was my first egg hunt too

idr if I was inactive during 2014's, or just skipped the festivities, but either way


----------



## HistoryH22

Shame I missed most of the egg hunt on account of being gone all weekend. Still, it looks like it was quite fun (with some great riddles)! I was able to scrounge up 3 eggs in the short time I had, which is great since I wanted the Ditto egg.


----------



## Locket

the site is gonna look so plain after all this goes away


----------



## Mr. Cat

I barely had any time to look for eggs before now and I come on ready to look and I'm faced with sensory overload... Why?? I'm exhausted so I guess no eggs for me this year. The Dreamy and Nightmare eggs were so cute too :'(


----------



## chocopug

I found an egg randomly and I don't know what clue goes with it -.-

I wish the hunt lasted a little bit longer~!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr. Cat said:


> I barely had any time to look for eggs before now and I come on ready to look and I'm faced with sensory overload... Why??


I think zipper is intentionally trying to make us fail lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocopug said:


> I found an egg randomly and I don't know what clue goes with it -.-
> 
> I wish the hunt lasted a little bit longer~!



It’ll tell you in the PM so you know!


----------



## 22lexi

Did I just miss another restock?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Found 9 eggs so far
Me: I'ma gettin' goood at this!
Egg's 2, 3 & 8: LOL NO hun


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I need two more eggs

please lord

I'm atheist but 

please lord


----------



## chocopug

StarryWolf said:


> It’ll tell you in the PM so you know!



Omg you're right, it's there in the code and I didn't even notice *headdesk* 
Thank you! :3


----------



## 22lexi

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I need two more eggs
> 
> please lord
> 
> I'm atheist but
> 
> please lord



You GET that dreamy/nightmare egg! I'll be waiting with u for the restock. Wanna PM me if they restock them and u see before I do? I'll do the same 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: for the restocks, do all the eggs get restocked at once or do different ones get restocked at different times??


----------



## Zura

Back in the day I got banned during an Easter event for having a "Rick Roll" egg in my signature. Glad to see that the mods aren't as wacky as they were before. The mods probably only banned me for fun tbh


----------



## Wildtown

wow this is totally annoying with all the falling numbers and zipper stuff... also they ruined krako


----------



## skarmoury

my new skincare routine is switching to TBT Undercover


----------



## Neechan

WHy, just why....only figured out 2 out of 20....


----------



## SensaiGallade

THEYVE RUINED MY LINEUP HOW DARE THEY


----------



## Justin

SensaiGallade said:


> THEYVE RUINED MY LINEUP HOW DARE THEY



You mean fixed it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My eggs!!!  What in the everloving Kracko is happening?!


----------



## Zane

new gold egg design


----------



## PunchyTheCat

me want give up

am delirious


----------



## LambdaDelta

waitwaitwait, the egg I thought was #15 was another egg, and the one I just found was #15

nvm, I revise my letter. just extra **** you

also, I still don't understand it

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip to all the people's dreamy eggs


----------



## Cress

this place is starting to look like r/ooer


----------



## chocopug

new and improved eggs looking good


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cress said:


> this place is starting to look like r/ooer



I never knew of this subreddit until now

thanks for leading me to true fine art


----------



## HistoryH22

I knew I shouldn't have let my Ditto egg use transform when all these dancing sevens were running amok.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe the Staff are having fun tormenting us.


----------



## LambdaDelta

HistoryH22 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have let my Ditto egg use transform when all these dancing sevens were running amok.





Tina said:


> All it can do is smile. Which admittedly is more than a chicken egg can do.



tina is such a liar


----------



## Zura

Welp, I found the easiest one #18! I feel proud :|


----------



## Stella-Io

Gawd dancing 7 eggs... Staff y'alls are crazy as heck.

Why do the sevens remind me of Cuphead?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> Welp, I found the easiest one #18! I feel proud :|



funny way of saying #2, but ok


----------



## LadyDestani

So after two days of backbreaking work to find 10 eggs, I finally get my beautiful nightmare egg and now it's a dancing 7? You guys are lucky I have a sense of humor. 

Seriously, though, this was both a stressful and fun event with some gorgeous new collectibles. Thanks to everyone on the staff who put this together!


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, I now just have brewster's and the new leaf section to comb through

hopefully nothing got missed elsewhere


----------



## skarmoury

Vaati said:


> Welp, I found the easiest one #18! I feel proud :|



how was 18 the easiest, i've gotten 12 clues and still havent solved 18


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> funny way of saying #2, but ok



I keep finding eggs while looking for a different one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> how was 18 the easiest, i've gotten 12 clues and still havent solved 18



I solved it, but lmao it wasn't the easiest

remaining ones for me currently are #3, 5, 11, 19, and 21


----------



## Chicha

I managed to get 5 eggs so I had enough for a Ditto egg. I wish I could find more, but I was so busy this entire weekend x_x

Good luck to everyone else still searching!

EDIT Lmaooo I just noticed my Ditto egg is the 7 djknhjfjk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shoot I knew the TBT apocalypse was coming but I didn't realize it would happen so soon!!


----------



## skarmoury

they butched the eggs. ok thats it im going back to undercover, there's nothing to live for


----------



## Wallows

oh my goodness I thought they put out new eggs but they just changed it

I actually like it lol


----------



## 22lexi

skarmoury said:


> my new skincare routine is switching to TBT Undercover



I GIGGLED


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow. 11 hours since I last found an egg, and now I found one. It was #16.

So, I researched the egg, looked for it and found it.
I'd say its a much better strategy to research the egg instead of randomly clicking on random threads. All you're doing on that is wasting time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Wallows said:


> oh my goodness I thought they put out new eggs but they just changed it
> 
> I actually like it lol



Tbh they should sell a dancing 7 egg collectible, like how in 2017 they sold the flea after they infested everyone's inventories.


----------



## Wallows

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh they should sell a dancing 7 egg collectible, like how in 2017 they sold the flea after they infested everyone's inventories.



yes staff please make a dancing 7 egg. But for bells because I'm done with finding eggs


----------



## 22lexi

Oh god the dreamy eggs sold out HELLA fast. Thank goodness I kept refreshing hourly 

Although you can't even tell that it's a dreamy - it's just a 7 atm


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay two things:

1: I hear talk say that #18 is easiest. Well, I say otherwise.

2: We shall praise and worship the dancing red #7 just like we do with Kracko. It'll also make a few cameos in the upcoming future. (Oh please let this happen)


----------



## LambdaDelta

alexa223 said:


> Oh god the dreamy eggs sold out HELLA fast. Thank goodness I kept refreshing hourly
> 
> Although you can't even tell that it's a dreamy - it's just a 7 atm



what a dreamy dance it's doing


----------



## 22lexi

LambdaDelta said:


> what a dreamy dance it's doing



King is putting me to SLEEP he betta WERK


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh yeah, more importantly, speaking of animated joke collectibles

brb


----------



## p e p p e r

I?ll be back after Game of Thrones...


----------



## skarmoury

a look into how the staff decided on this year's easter event with darts


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> a look into how the staff decided on this year's easter event with darts



utterly false

the weird doll restock portion would be the size of a needle tip

and the normal theme and 5000 bell giveaway portions would be very small too


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> utterly false
> 
> the weird doll restock portion would be the size of a needle tip
> 
> and the normal theme and 5000 bell giveaway portions would be very small too



I took this joke from the 2017 bell tree direct lol


----------



## Zura

I think understand what #21 is but i dont know how to put it in words


----------



## Locket

skarmoury said:


> I took this joke from the 2017 bell tree direct lol



THE FLEAS


----------



## Zura

Are we able to post guesses?


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> I took this joke from the 2017 bell tree direct lol



time is just a flat circle, indeed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Are we able to post guesses?



no


----------



## skarmoury

Vaati said:


> Are we able to post guesses?



dont think so, even discussing the hints might be seen as cheating


----------



## Justin

please someone


----------



## Chicha

Well, I ended up finding a few more eggs for another Ditto Egg. =v=


----------



## skarmoury

Justin said:


> please someone



you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Justin said:


> please someone



Someone get the jaws of life and a fire extinguisher and go help Justin.


----------



## Stella-Io

I have a really stupid idea for the #21 clue, but idk how to go about it.

Plus its gonna be WRONG anyway soo...


----------



## SensaiGallade

Y'all need jesus these tags


----------



## Ably.Saucey

You don't realize how many banned members there are until you go shuffling around in old threads...


----------



## DaCoSim

Wonders if all our new eggs will be transformed into last years ?fake? eggs...


----------



## illunie

Justin said:


> please someone



Choi Dong-wook (born November 9, 1984), better known by his stage name Seven (stylized as Se7en), is a South Korean singer, who has also advanced into Japan, China and the United States.

2003: Debut
Seven began training under the management agency YG Entertainment at the age of fifteen. After four years of training in singing and dancing, he made his debut in 2003 with "Come Back To Me". He then released his debut album Just Listen on March 8, 2003. Later that year, he received the Best Newcomer Award from MNET, who described Seven as a super rookie who could only stand against Rain, although the two were friends back in their high school years, alongside Boom.

2007?2009: American debut

On the cover of KoreAm, January 2009
Seven and YG labelmates Jinusean and Gummy made an appearance on the now defunct MTV K to celebrate YG Family's 10th anniversary and to help promote Se7en before his American debut. They, along with the rest of the YG roster (1TYM, Big Mama, Stony Skunk, Lexy, and newly formed BIGBANG) then performed together for the YG Family 10th Anniversary Concert Series held in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles in October 2006. The MTV K documentary aired on December 11, 2006. Seven is a featured guest on Ameriie's "Take Control" from her album, Because I Love It, which was released in May 2007. This remix is available on Asian versions of the album.

Yang Hyun Suk, (CEO of YG Entertainment) had announced that Fabolous would be featured in Seven's first U.S. single. However, due to a leak in March 2007 of his US debut song, "This is My Year" featuring Fabolous, which was produced by Rich Harrison and Lionell Davis, on Myspace and YouTube, this caused some changes in Seven's U.S. debut.

Seven worked with former CEO of LaFace Records, Mark Shimmel and Grammy Award-winner Rich Harrison and Richcraft producer Lionell Davis on his first American album.[7] A new production team called Noize Trip, who produced The Black Eyed Peas' "Disco Club" also contributed some work.

YG Entertainment and Seven also took necessary steps to ensure his debut such as trademarking his name in America.

Seven began promoting his English songs through a U.S. album preview party tour with his first stop at the Hiro Ballroom in New York City on March 14, 2008 (produced by Swerve Media and Base NYC). Three of his U.S. album tracks were played at this preview party. Verizon Wireless sponsored his preview parties and autograph signings for a charitable cause.

On March 10, Seven's first single "Girls" featuring Lil' Kim was released through digital stores such as iTunes and Amazon MP3. The music video for "Girls" was also released on Myspace that same day.

Seven's "Girls" music video premiered on BET 106 & Park on June 2, 2009, which failed to receive much recognition.

2010: Korean comeback
Seven made an official comeback in Korea after a three-year-long hiatus on July 31, 2010 with his first mini-album "Digital Bounce." The album consisted of six songs, including a song from his American debut titled 'Money Can't Buy Me Love'. His 2nd track 'Digital Bounce' featured the rapping skills of Big Bang's T.O.P. Seven began his follow up promotions in October with the song 'I'm Going Crazy' which featured his longtime girlfriend Park Han-byul as the main actress in the music video. Throughout his comeback, Seven attended many variety shows and even featured in fellow labelmate 2NE1's hit reality show 2NE1TV, where he described his hardships in America and his hiatus. Seven ended his promotions on the October 30, 2010.

2011: Japanese comeback
Seven has recently revealed, by means of 2NE1's Nolza Japan Concert, that he is planning a comeback in Japan after his four-year hiatus since 2007. He has revealed that this album will have a Pop concept and that his first official fanmeet would be on November 6, 2011. Seven has also revealed that he will be releasing a digital single called 'Angel' in November 2011, and would release a full Japanese album alongside a Korean album in January 2012.

Seven released his 2nd mini-album on February 1, 2012 with title track "When I Can't Sing." The track was produced by JYP and written by JYP, making it the first ever official collaboration between YG Entertainment and JYP Entertainment.

2013?2015: Military service and discharge
On March 18, 2013, Seven enlisted for his mandatory military service at the 306 Reserve in Uijeongbu, Gyeonggi Province for five weeks of basic training followed by 21 months as an active-duty soldier. On that same day, YG Entertainment released Seven's music video "THANK U (고마워)". Seven was discharged from his mandatory military service on December 28, 2014. During his military service, the singer's contract with YG Entertainment expired in February 2015. It was later confirmed that they mutually agreed not to renew the singer's contract.

2016: Return to music, I Am Seven
On July 6, he released "I'm Good", his first song since leaving YG Entertainment. On October 14, he released the mini-album I Am Seven (stylized I Am Se7en), his first album in over four years, along with the title track, "Give It to Me", and its music video.

Acting career
Seven accepted the lead role for the Korean drama Goong S, a spinoff of the drama Goong. The first episode of Goong S premiered on January 10, 2007 on MBC; the average nationwide rating for the entire series was 9.7%.

Goong S was the most searched and rewatched drama online; it ranked higher than its competition: KBS2 Dalja's Spring and SBS Surgeon Bong Dal-hee.[20] The drama has also gained a wide variety of support from international fans in the U.S., Thailand, Malaysia, Brazil, Australia, and Singapore.

Seven has stated an intention to continue acting in the near future. Seven had said that even though the drama was not of much of a success, he does not ever regret accepting the role of his character in the drama. It even helped Seven to sing with more emotion during performances. He also mentioned that he was thankful to have a chance to work with the drama crew and take his career to a new level by acting.

Artistry
Voice
Seven's vocal range can be classified in the tenor range. His voice can be described as smooth, mellow, and sometimes mildly abrasive (see vocal belting) when songs, such as "Crazy," "La La La," "Hikari" and "I Know," call for it. He often sings with a vibrato in his voice that American R&B singers are known for, and also incorporates beatboxing into many of his songs such as "Passion." Se7en maintains an adamant belief that he should not lipsync during his live performances.

Personal life
In June 2009, Seven acknowledged on his website that he and actress Park Han-byul had been in a relationship for seven years, with the couple having first met when they were seniors in high school. Seven had previously denied rumours that they were a couple in order to protect Park's privacy and let the relationship grow naturally.

On December 23, 2014 a statement was released by Park Han-byul's agency stating that Park and Seven had ended their 12-year relationship earlier that year.

On September 6, 2016 an exclusive report from Sports Chosen reported that Seven and actress Lee Da-hae had been dating for over a year and that most of their peers were aware of their relationship.

Controversies
Seven was under investigation for allegedly visiting a massage parlor, famous for prostitution, whilst on military duty on June 22, 2013, alongside Sangchu of Mighty Mouth. It was decided that they broke curfew trying to get massages. They allegedly visited several parlors that were closed before they found one that was open late. They left as soon as they realised that it was a parlor for prostitution. Both received ten days in military jail for their actions. At the same time, five other celebrity recruits were sentenced to four days in military jail for possessing cellphones, and one was sentenced to 10 days' probation for leaving to watch a movie after hours. The incident caused a severe backlash, and led the Ministry of Defense to abolish the Celebrity Soldier unit.

Discography
Main article: Seven discography
Korean Albums
Just Listen (2003)
Must Listen (2004)
24/Seven (2006)
Sevolution (2006)
Chinese Albums
Must Listen (2006)
Japanese Albums
First Seven (2006)
Dangerman (2016)
1109(2017)

Tours
'First Se7en' Japan Yoyogi Concert (2006)
747 Live Concert (2007)
'Are U ready?' Japan Tour Concert (2007)
Se7en 10th Anniversary Talk Concert - Thank U (2013)
Filmography
Television
Year	Title	Role
2007	Prince Hours	Kang Hoo/Lee Hoo


----------



## Stella-Io

Stella-Io said:


> I have a really stupid idea for the #21 clue, but idk how to go about it.
> 
> Plus its gonna be WRONG anyway soo...



No. Omg. Wait. No. Wait. My hunch might be on somethin here?


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I've now just brewster's to comb through


----------



## SensaiGallade

chlowo said:


> Choi Dong-wook (born November 9, 1984), better known by his stage name Seven (stylized as Se7en), is a South Korean singer, who has also advanced into Japan, China and the United States.
> 
> 2003: Debut
> Seven began training under the management agency YG Entertainment at the age of fifteen. After four years of training in singing and dancing, he made his debut in 2003 with "Come Back To Me". He then released his debut album Just Listen on March 8, 2003. Later that year, he received the Best Newcomer Award from MNET, who described Seven as a super rookie who could only stand against Rain, although the two were friends back in their high school years, alongside Boom.
> 
> 2007–2009: American debut
> 
> On the cover of KoreAm, January 2009
> Seven and YG labelmates Jinusean and Gummy made an appearance on the now defunct MTV K to celebrate YG Family's 10th anniversary and to help promote Se7en before his American debut. They, along with the rest of the YG roster (1TYM, Big Mama, Stony Skunk, Lexy, and newly formed BIGBANG) then performed together for the YG Family 10th Anniversary Concert Series held in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles in October 2006. The MTV K documentary aired on December 11, 2006. Seven is a featured guest on Ameriie's "Take Control" from her album, Because I Love It, which was released in May 2007. This remix is available on Asian versions of the album.
> 
> Yang Hyun Suk, (CEO of YG Entertainment) had announced that Fabolous would be featured in Seven's first U.S. single. However, due to a leak in March 2007 of his US debut song, "This is My Year" featuring Fabolous, which was produced by Rich Harrison and Lionell Davis, on Myspace and YouTube, this caused some changes in Seven's U.S. debut.
> 
> Seven worked with former CEO of LaFace Records, Mark Shimmel and Grammy Award-winner Rich Harrison and Richcraft producer Lionell Davis on his first American album.[7] A new production team called Noize Trip, who produced The Black Eyed Peas' "Disco Club" also contributed some work.
> 
> YG Entertainment and Seven also took necessary steps to ensure his debut such as trademarking his name in America.
> 
> Seven began promoting his English songs through a U.S. album preview party tour with his first stop at the Hiro Ballroom in New York City on March 14, 2008 (produced by Swerve Media and Base NYC). Three of his U.S. album tracks were played at this preview party. Verizon Wireless sponsored his preview parties and autograph signings for a charitable cause.
> 
> On March 10, Seven's first single "Girls" featuring Lil' Kim was released through digital stores such as iTunes and Amazon MP3. The music video for "Girls" was also released on Myspace that same day.
> 
> Seven's "Girls" music video premiered on BET 106 & Park on June 2, 2009, which failed to receive much recognition.
> 
> 2010: Korean comeback
> Seven made an official comeback in Korea after a three-year-long hiatus on July 31, 2010 with his first mini-album "Digital Bounce." The album consisted of six songs, including a song from his American debut titled 'Money Can't Buy Me Love'. His 2nd track 'Digital Bounce' featured the rapping skills of Big Bang's T.O.P. Seven began his follow up promotions in October with the song 'I'm Going Crazy' which featured his longtime girlfriend Park Han-byul as the main actress in the music video. Throughout his comeback, Seven attended many variety shows and even featured in fellow labelmate 2NE1's hit reality show 2NE1TV, where he described his hardships in America and his hiatus. Seven ended his promotions on the October 30, 2010.
> 
> 2011: Japanese comeback
> Seven has recently revealed, by means of 2NE1's Nolza Japan Concert, that he is planning a comeback in Japan after his four-year hiatus since 2007. He has revealed that this album will have a Pop concept and that his first official fanmeet would be on November 6, 2011. Seven has also revealed that he will be releasing a digital single called 'Angel' in November 2011, and would release a full Japanese album alongside a Korean album in January 2012.
> 
> Seven released his 2nd mini-album on February 1, 2012 with title track "When I Can't Sing." The track was produced by JYP and written by JYP, making it the first ever official collaboration between YG Entertainment and JYP Entertainment.
> 
> 2013–2015: Military service and discharge
> On March 18, 2013, Seven enlisted for his mandatory military service at the 306 Reserve in Uijeongbu, Gyeonggi Province for five weeks of basic training followed by 21 months as an active-duty soldier. On that same day, YG Entertainment released Seven's music video "THANK U (고마워)". Seven was discharged from his mandatory military service on December 28, 2014. During his military service, the singer's contract with YG Entertainment expired in February 2015. It was later confirmed that they mutually agreed not to renew the singer's contract.
> 
> 2016: Return to music, I Am Seven
> On July 6, he released "I'm Good", his first song since leaving YG Entertainment. On October 14, he released the mini-album I Am Seven (stylized I Am Se7en), his first album in over four years, along with the title track, "Give It to Me", and its music video.
> 
> Acting career
> Seven accepted the lead role for the Korean drama Goong S, a spinoff of the drama Goong. The first episode of Goong S premiered on January 10, 2007 on MBC; the average nationwide rating for the entire series was 9.7%.
> 
> Goong S was the most searched and rewatched drama online; it ranked higher than its competition: KBS2 Dalja's Spring and SBS Surgeon Bong Dal-hee.[20] The drama has also gained a wide variety of support from international fans in the U.S., Thailand, Malaysia, Brazil, Australia, and Singapore.
> 
> Seven has stated an intention to continue acting in the near future. Seven had said that even though the drama was not of much of a success, he does not ever regret accepting the role of his character in the drama. It even helped Seven to sing with more emotion during performances. He also mentioned that he was thankful to have a chance to work with the drama crew and take his career to a new level by acting.
> 
> Artistry
> Voice
> Seven's vocal range can be classified in the tenor range. His voice can be described as smooth, mellow, and sometimes mildly abrasive (see vocal belting) when songs, such as "Crazy," "La La La," "Hikari" and "I Know," call for it. He often sings with a vibrato in his voice that American R&B singers are known for, and also incorporates beatboxing into many of his songs such as "Passion." Se7en maintains an adamant belief that he should not lipsync during his live performances.
> 
> Personal life
> In June 2009, Seven acknowledged on his website that he and actress Park Han-byul had been in a relationship for seven years, with the couple having first met when they were seniors in high school. Seven had previously denied rumours that they were a couple in order to protect Park's privacy and let the relationship grow naturally.
> 
> On December 23, 2014 a statement was released by Park Han-byul's agency stating that Park and Seven had ended their 12-year relationship earlier that year.
> 
> On September 6, 2016 an exclusive report from Sports Chosen reported that Seven and actress Lee Da-hae had been dating for over a year and that most of their peers were aware of their relationship.
> 
> Controversies
> Seven was under investigation for allegedly visiting a massage parlor, famous for prostitution, whilst on military duty on June 22, 2013, alongside Sangchu of Mighty Mouth. It was decided that they broke curfew trying to get massages. They allegedly visited several parlors that were closed before they found one that was open late. They left as soon as they realised that it was a parlor for prostitution. Both received ten days in military jail for their actions. At the same time, five other celebrity recruits were sentenced to four days in military jail for possessing cellphones, and one was sentenced to 10 days' probation for leaving to watch a movie after hours. The incident caused a severe backlash, and led the Ministry of Defense to abolish the Celebrity Soldier unit.
> 
> Discography
> Main article: Seven discography
> Korean Albums
> Just Listen (2003)
> Must Listen (2004)
> 24/Seven (2006)
> Sevolution (2006)
> Chinese Albums
> Must Listen (2006)
> Japanese Albums
> First Seven (2006)
> Dangerman (2016)
> 1109(2017)
> 
> Tours
> 'First Se7en' Japan Yoyogi Concert (2006)
> 747 Live Concert (2007)
> 'Are U ready?' Japan Tour Concert (2007)
> Se7en 10th Anniversary Talk Concert - Thank U (2013)
> Filmography
> Television
> Year	Title	Role
> 2007	Prince Hours	Kang Hoo/Lee Hoo



What we truly needed but don't deserve


----------



## Halloqueen

I didn't think I'd end up being able to manage it yesterday, but I finally managed to find my 10th egg. Decided to go for the Nightmare Egg. Kind of hoping I might be able to find 1-3 more to get a Zipper Sakura and/or a Happy Ditto Egg, but the remaining 11 clues (including all of the puzzles, other than #6 which I got) are probably out of my grasp. 

I should've designed an egg to have more currency for this sort of scenario, but I'd been sick this past week and didn't bother to go get art supplies. Oh well.


----------



## Stella-Io

Damn I really feel like I've got somethin goin on, no way saying there's only seven and there used to be more is just a _coincidence_ to what I found earlier.

Dammit it's a puzzle welp time to give up, I'll never find it now. That's what I get for raising my hopes.

Give us the clue now, I can't wait till tomorown at 6(?) to see if one of my stupid ideas is correct.


----------



## Zerous

nightmare eggs are sold out ;-;


----------



## skarmoury

i want to see my lineup w my dreamy egg but the dancing 7???? is killing me. pls return our eggs. take zipper as ransom.


----------



## LilD

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> nightmare eggs are sold out ;-;



Ahhhhhhh! I knew I should have turned in my egg decoration entry sooner! Rats!


----------



## skarmoury

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> nightmare eggs are sold out ;-;



no doubt they'll be restocking more



LilD said:


> Ahhhhhhh! I knew I should have turned in my egg decoration entry sooner! Rats!



I dont think staff have given the eggs from the egg deco yet? either that or mine just wasnt accepted so i didnt get any lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Aaaand.. I'm back to sucking at this hunt. At least I managed to get 1 egg collectible that I actually set as a goal. I wish I could look at it to feel better but.. -_-


----------



## LambdaDelta

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Aaaand.. I'm back to sucking at this hunt. At least I managed to get 1 egg collectible that I actually set as a goal. I wish I could look at it to feel better but.. -_-



it's now just a nightmarish mockery


also, holy **** I just now figured out how to filter thread prefixes

how have I never noticed this until now?


----------



## Mokuren

Iam giving up now. 8 eggs is good enough for me ;__;  I am really curious what the thing with the was and the doppelganger because I was sure I got it right


----------



## Stella-Io

Hm, I found one egg.

Guess I should go ahead and cash it in as my 'participation trophy'.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Stella-Io said:


> Hm, I found one egg.
> 
> Guess I should go ahead and cash it in as my 'participation trophy'.



Don't give up!


----------



## Stella-Io

Pssht, I still can't find the others even looking back.  Classic stupid me. I should be happy about finding them, but, it's cause I was looking in the wrong spots this whole time. Plus 16 about nest to easel was easy and kinda obvious.

I don't even really like the Zipper Sakura either...

Well I'm goin to sleep, it's almost 3am. Until the next clue for 21 is reveled, I'm not gonna find anymore eggs. And even when it is revealed, it's still a puzzle which I can't do. *note to self, found 16 and the one about 7 long months.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp. I finally found another egg. It was Egg#19 by the way.

Phew, no more please. I certainly found enough. Well, when I get the extra 3 eggs from the Egg Decorating Contest i'll be sure to get that Pastel Disco Ball Egg. I was going for the Nightmare Egg, but no way in heck would I ever go through the trouble to find all 20 eggs.

I can finally rest now, so night.


----------



## DaCoSim

p e p p e r said:


> I’ll be back after Game of Thrones...



I came back after Gane of Thrones.... the many faced god told me #21 has no name.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Well, I found thirteen eggs, which is almost twice what I found last year. I've had enough. It's been fun, though, and I'm looking forward to finding out what the answers were to the ones I wasn't able to figure out once the event is over. 

Really looking forward to these brain-bending mysteries finally being brought to light... And for my Nightmare egg to be turned back to normal. ^o^;>


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nobody has guessed #21 yet?! I'm shocked. It definitely is a very sly egg I'd say.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Stella-Io said:


> Pssht, I still can't find the others even looking back.  Classic stupid me. I should be happy about finding them, but, it's cause I was looking in the wrong spots this whole time. Plus 16 about nest to easel was easy and kinda obvious.
> 
> I don't even really like the Zipper Sakura either...
> 
> Well I'm goin to sleep, it's almost 3am. Until the next clue for 21 is reveled, I'm not gonna find anymore eggs. And even when it is revealed, it's still a puzzle which I can't do. *note to self, found 16 and the one about 7 long months.



You still have some time tomorrow! Please don't give up and buy a collectible you don't like  When I first participated in 2017, I believe I only got 3 eggs.. So I totally feel you. But it's not because you're stupid, it's because you don't have a frame of reference. I didn't really have any context that year on what to look for. I didn't understand it. This year, I did better because I get what the context kind of is. So if you haven't already, I'd advise you to look at the past years' clues and answers. You'll have a better understanding of what kind of shenanigans the mods get up to when they think up these riddles. Then you can kind of start to think like them. Don't resort to buying the zipper sakura until the last moment when you KNOW that the hunt has ended. You never know if you'll randomly figure a clue out!


----------



## Heyden

Stella-Io said:


> Pssht, I still can't find the others even looking back.  Classic stupid me. I should be happy about finding them, but, it's cause I was looking in the wrong spots this whole time. Plus 16 about nest to easel was easy and kinda obvious.
> 
> I don't even really like the Zipper Sakura either...
> 
> Well I'm goin to sleep, it's almost 3am. Until the next clue for 21 is reveled, I'm not gonna find anymore eggs. And even when it is revealed, it's still a puzzle which I can't do. *note to self, found 16 and the one about 7 long months.



Hot tip: remember to thesaurus the words in some clues to break it down as much as possible : )
Or words similar to the word in the clue that relate to what it could be on TBT. That's how I go about it at least.


----------



## Sweetley

Meh, I give up. Those flying sevens are also not very helpful for me, no idea what they supposed to mean...


----------



## mogyay

update: sleeping on clue 21 did nothing and i am non the wiser


----------



## Hat'

Can that dancing 7 egg be an actual collectible please? asking for a friend


----------



## Nougat

Undercover mode has never been so appealing.


----------



## skarmoury

I was typing a message and god the lag on mobile with the regular tbt style is so annoying jdlajd going undercover lmao


----------



## Lemonsky

I finally managed to get myself both of the eggs I wanted, the Dreamy egg and the Ditto egg.


----------



## Gir

Yay! I haven't participated in the last couple egg hunts cuz I never do to well in them. But had to try for the nightmarish egg and got just enough eggs for one


----------



## Zerous

I feel like I know what one is talking about but I don't know how to phrase it lol


----------



## boring

I still dont understand these clues but oh boy i am terrified


----------



## Hadlee

Mokuren said:


> I am really curious what the thing with the was and the doppelganger because I was sure I got it right



exact same here. i've been guessing #21 for so long and feel that i've gotten nowhere, with lots of forum digging included. as well as that, i was so confident with the doppleganger one but i just got so confused when it turned out incorrect. good luck to everybody else though! i'm confident that somebody would be able to decode #21. : D

edit: sorry for all normal tbt users! you may not be able to see my post properly because of my colour... you may want to switch to undercover!


----------



## Lancelot

21 is mute city all over again : (


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

why does zipper’s flea have the bee movie script
what is wrong with this forum


----------



## cIementine

still have 1, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 15, 19, 20 and 21 to go :')


----------



## boring

how am i gonna get a dreamy eggw hen all these clues have me feelin lost ):


----------



## chocopug

I've got enough for a Dreamy egg, YAY! Now if only they weren't sold out T_T

If I can just get one more, I can get the Zipper Sakura too... c'mon brain, we can do this.


----------



## moonbyu

wait, what happened to the eggs?! they are all dancing 7s to me!


----------



## chocopug

I DID IT. 11 EGGS.
I'M DONE.

Good luck to all of you still hunting! You can do it!

*crawls away*


----------



## Nougat

Somehow I'm at 14 eggs found. I'll continue looking through two more sub forums, but then I'll quit and be happy as I should be able to get a pastel disco egg using my entry prize eggs 

I must say, for my very first Easter Egg Hunt, it was sometimes stressful but also very fun!


----------



## Snowesque

I was so worried yesterday I wouldn't have enough for the Nightmare egg or that I wouldn't buy it on time...
After sleeping on it I decided to go on the hunch I had for #15 and it was there! Then as soon as I look it was restocked!!! I'm over the moon right now, couldn't ask for a better result for my first egg hunt.


----------



## cIementine

i found egg 15!! i had a hunch but just had to find what i was looking for. that was nasty.


----------



## Nougat

Is the Egg currency transferable to other users, like TBT is?


----------



## Chris

Nougat said:


> Is the Egg currency transferable to other users, like TBT is?



No, you cannot transfer your egg currency to other users.


----------



## cIementine

i found 19! i'm on a caffeine roll. now i can buy my final egg, however i might hold out and try and just solve as many more as i can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

will there be more dreamy egg restocks?


----------



## Nougat

Tina said:


> No, you cannot transfer your egg currency to other users.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY FOUND #5 HOLY CRAP 

Now I just need the three eggs from the decorating contest and I can get that disco ball egg!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I woke up and nobody’s gotten 21 yet? Idk why someone has to win the gold egg it’ll be fun if nobody wins


----------



## cIementine

finally found the stupid eagle egg


----------



## greyCat44

moonbyu said:


> wait, what happened to the eggs?! they are all dancing 7s to me!



Huhuhu I came here just to find someone who noticed too cause there are so many dancing 7s everywhere and its low-key freaking me out xDD But also so much respect for the staff for going all out in terrorizing us all


----------



## cornimer

What have you done to our eggs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Maybe #21 was all the friends we made along the way


----------



## Lancelot

Tom said:


> Maybe #21 was all the friends we made along the way



Probably lost more friends than made any


----------



## Raayzx

So I've found a total of 5 eggs... I'm still gonna try to find some more but I know I can't lol. 

Also me during this event


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Quick q. So the egg hunt ends at 11pm but the decoration contest doesn't end until 11:59pm? 
EDIT: Oh yeah it makes sense why yall do this. So that after the egg hunt, whoever has 21 eggs can claim the golden egg, and then you'll distribute the prize currency. I get it now.
I'm gonna be watching that shop like a hawk lol I need that disco egg

Anyways this event has been an absolute blast! Thank you so much staff for all your hard work!!  ♡


----------



## Wallows

no one got 21 yet?


----------



## Alienfish

will write reports for 5 and 20 hit me up..ig 21 too lol

ok not really bur honestly what are they argh lol


----------



## cornimer

Wallows said:


> no one got 21 yet?



No and we're being tormented by the mods on discord as well as on this site


----------



## Laudine

Vampnessa said:


> What have you done to our eggs



We beautify them


----------



## Alienfish

Laudine said:


> We beautify them



okay yes ur getting giant hornets in the mail..

oh well watch me try and get the 3 i dont have


----------



## Nougat

A question regarding the egg currency we'll be receiving from the decoration contest.. With the entry prize, I should be able to get a Pastel Disco Egg as I have found four more eggs today! However, it looks like the prizes will be distributed when I'm asleep. Will it be a crazy house to get to the remaining eggs in the shop, or will there be a few more restocks (both announced or unannounced)?


----------



## Lancelot

We are bringing back bullying, just for whoever made clue 21.

T R A S H


----------



## Koi Karp

When will the extra clues for 21 be released? Or have they been

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bobo said:


> When will the extra clues for 21 be released? Or have they been



oh it says PM my bad


----------



## smoogle_

I know its a day after easter, but will selling my soul to Zipper get me a egg so I can buy the sakura zipper?
also I think zipper hacked my chrome book


----------



## TykiButterfree

Laudine said:


> We beautify them



Well at least they aren't more Zippers.


----------



## skarmoury

Do I continue with the egg hunt, or do my manuscript? :thinking_emoji:


----------



## Valzed

Oh my - I just discovered Undercover Mode. No Zippers in every post, no insane Zipper laden banner, no maniacally dancing taunting 7s. Just calmness.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nougat said:


> A question regarding the egg currency we'll be receiving from the decoration contest.. With the entry prize, I should be able to get a Pastel Disco Egg as I have found four more eggs today! However, it looks like the prizes will be distributed when I'm asleep. Will it be a crazy house to get to the remaining eggs in the shop, or will there be a few more restocks (both announced or unannounced)?



To add onto this, how long will the egg shop be open after the event ends?


----------



## hestu

Egg 15 is actually painful where tf is it


----------



## Justin

I don't think the prizes will be distributed that quickly, we don't really know when yet so stay tuned. Egg Shop doesn't have a closing date yet, but obviously it'll be a little while due to the contest.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Egg 4 was all kinds of hell for me to solve.  Whoever made it is mean


----------



## Alienfish

5 and 20 are still even more mean, i don't get them even yet....


----------



## piske

Hmm, was originally trying to get the Dreamy egg, but I kinda want the Pastel Disco + Pikimin is Ditto... what should I do? >_>


----------



## Alienfish

Freyen said:


> Hmm, was originally trying to get the Dreamy egg, but I kinda want the Pastel Disco + Pikimin is Ditto... what should I do? >_>



I'd get the dreamy one, would go well with ur current lineup man


----------



## piske

*Pikmin or Ditto

Stupid autocorrect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I'd get the dreamy one, would go well with ur current lineup man



Ah, you think??? Hmm, I’m conflicted! ;o;


----------



## cIementine

i found egg 20 and i'm so annoyed because i knew what it was but i gave up on my hunch yesterday because i looked in similar but wrong places


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> i found egg 20 and i'm so annoyed because i knew what it was but i gave up on my hunch yesterday because i looked in similar but wrong places



guys give this person nobel prize

@Freyen oh yea!


----------



## cIementine

1, 3, 4, 5, 9, and 21 are the ones i have left

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> guys give this person nobel prize
> 
> @Freyen oh yea!



write a report for me


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> 1, 3, 4, 5, 9, and 21 are the ones i have left
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> write a report for me



sure hit me up lmao

oh well glad i have my egg contest eggs to come ig lol


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> i found egg 20 and i'm so annoyed because i knew what it was but i gave up on my hunch yesterday because i looked in similar but wrong places



OMG SAME! I looked all over last night and I finally just found it!


----------



## Alienfish

Freyen said:


> OMG SAME! I looked all over last night and I finally just found it!



ok u guys share the nobel prize hhhh.. gj man


----------



## hestu

I'm convinced egg 15 is a myth


----------



## shanni

2 more eggs to go ;; i've been egg hunting all morning & it's now 4p.m.! 

i was certain to have found the answer to egg #18, refreshed the page about 20 times just in case it wasn't loading or something, but nope! wrong answer. gotta keep looking!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> guys give this person nobel prize
> 
> @Freyen oh yea!



Both pumpkins and Zipper T Bunny get a Nobel Prize.

pumpkins gets a Nobel Peace Prize.
Zipper T Bunny gets a Nobel War Prize (the Nobel equivalence of the Golden Raspberry Awards).


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally got the Dreamy egg <3


----------



## seliph

please release the dancing 7 eggs i love them


----------



## cIementine

zipper can have halle berry's razzie for catwoman


----------



## deSPIRIA

cant believe i got 7 eggs lol ... had 2 yesterday. kinda used brute force on a couple of them and then made connections after tbh LOL
but i can get a nightmare or dreamy egg now when entry stuff comes out very cool


----------



## Valzed

Just one more egg & none of the remaining clues make any sense to me. I hope I find one accidentally. I don't even know where to try looking though. I've never wanted to hurt a bunny before but if I were alone with Zipper right now I'd do terrible things to him.


----------



## toadsworthy

gyro said:


> please release the dancing 7 eggs i love them



agreed, give to those of us who suffered


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The dancing 7 eggs are the worst animated collectibles ever.


----------



## cIementine

can't believe i missed the dreamy egg restock because i was watching sandra bullock's razzie acceptance speech @alolan_apples this is on you for sending me down a rabbithole (did you know she won an oscar the next day)


----------



## Jacob

#21 must be a typo there's no way


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> The dancing 7 eggs are the worst animated collectibles ever.



good news! ur application for the being wrong club has been accepted


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now watch #21 be so obvious it slipped through our minds the whole time.


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> The dancing 7 eggs are the worst animated collectibles ever.



I'd trade my snow globe for one ASAP


----------



## deSPIRIA

i have an idea of what 21 is about but i just cant think of what it connects to AGH


----------



## piske

I finally figured out 7, that one was driving me bonkers! restock of dreamy eggs pleeeeease


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> I'd trade my snow globe for one ASAP



deal


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> I'd trade my snow globe for one ASAP



You never even won one anyway. But I saw Jeremy as a winner.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Wait the answer to #21 is RINGS. 7 days from now a creepy girl is gonna crawl out from your computer and kill you.


----------



## Zura

StarryWolf said:


> Wait the answer to #21 is RINGS. 7 days from now a creepy girl is gonna crawl out from your computer and kill you.



Lol nice egg signature! Are you sure the mods won't ban you for having that there?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vaati said:


> Lol nice egg signature! Are you sure the mods won't ban you for having that there?



Hmm well I’ve seen a lot of other people do it so probably not lol.


----------



## Zura

StarryWolf said:


> Hmm well I’ve seen a lot of other people do it so probably not lol.



Just a warning because I did that once during an Easter event and got banned for the entire event.


----------



## piske

*is constantly refreshing the collectible shop instead of working* cx


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vaati said:


> Just a warning because I did that once during an Easter event and got banned for the entire event.



I think it happened last year? Maybe it’s a thing now? Idk I just wish the mods would like pm me to tell me not to do something before banning me like they usually do. I do listen mods!!!


----------



## Zura

StarryWolf said:


> I think it happened last year? Maybe it’s a thing now? Idk I just wish the mods would like pm me to tell me not to do something before banning me like they usually do. I do listen mods!!!



It happened back in 2014, the mods probably aren't as crazy anymore. It was also an instant ban instead of a PM


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vaati said:


> It happened back in 2014, the mods probably aren't as crazy anymore. It was also an instant ban instead of a PM



Hmm well I think Justin said early that signature eggs are just trolls, and it seemed to be allowed. I’m really not sure.


----------



## duckykate

ONEEEEE MOREEEEEEEE EGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Cory

clue 21 so hard even jeremy doesnt have it


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cory said:


> clue 21 so hard even jeremy doesnt have it



Clue 21 is a metaphor. It’s not the destination it’s the journey.


----------



## piske

Maybe the Nightmare egg matches my collectibles more, cuz of the wand??? Idk! ;3;


----------



## Zura

I really feel like I know what #21 is though


----------



## Nougat

StarryWolf said:


> I think it happened last year? Maybe it?s a thing now? Idk I just wish the mods would like pm me to tell me not to do something before banning me like they usually do. I do listen mods!!!



If I recall well Jeremy specifically said not to put eggs in signatures until after the event ends.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Nougat said:


> If I recall well Jeremy specifically said not to put eggs in signatures until after the event ends.



O well whoops then. Easter is over when the event ends so I’ll just say rip to it


----------



## LilD

Freyen said:


> Maybe the Nightmare egg matches my collectibles more, cuz of the wand??? Idk! ;3;



It would look really good.  It does match the wand.  I'm scouring the boards to get my hand on one.  I was relying on the last 3 eggs from the egg decorating contest to total 10 eggs but that won't be happening until later on.  I'm wanting the Nightmare egg also and I feel like if I wait until later, I'll luck out.  Dream egg or Nightmare egg would look great in your line up, both would match very nicely.


----------



## Lancelot

21, very much like Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch, doesn't exist.


----------



## Sweetley

B3N said:


> 21, very much like Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch, doesn't exist.



Egg 21 and Animal Crossing Switch are both myths, created to just confuse people and make them mad.


----------



## piske

LilD said:


> It would look really good.  It does match the wand.  I'm scouring the boards to get my hand on one.  I was relying on the last 3 eggs from the egg decorating contest to total 10 eggs but that won't be happening until later on.  I'm wanting the Nightmare egg also and I feel like if I wait until later, I'll luck out.  Dream egg or Nightmare egg would look great in your line up, both would match very nicely.



I think they'll probably restock after the participation tix are distributed, at least i'd hope so.  Good luck though, finding more eggs!


----------



## Mokuren

The tags are funny xD zipper's a stripper; zipper is my daddy and the highlight: he spanks me with eggs.

Also the forum is looking crazy right know the flying 7 has me dying xD


----------



## Raayzx

Egg 21: *exists*
Me:


----------



## piske

Made this, because I am an insane person... Thoughts?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Freyen said:


> Made this, because I am an insane person... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 225393



The one with the nightmare egg is hot because of the colour matching really


----------



## Raayzx

I just found egg 16. You guys have to be kidding me


----------



## LilD

Freyen said:


> Made this, because I am an insane person... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 225393



Nightmare egg because of the crescent moon match.  However the Dream egg is close a close 2nd, its looks really nice next to the sakura and matches the feather(s)


----------



## Valzed

I just accidentally found Clue 2! That's 8 eggs! Now between the 8 Eggs I found & the 3 Eggs from the Egg Decorating Contest I 'll have enough to get what I want. I just have to wait for the Entry Eggs & hope I can catch the Nightmare Egg in stock.

Oh - I just realized I can stop looking for eggs! I can stop tormenting myself with these clues. Yay!


----------



## piske

Thanks ya'll! I am more nightmarish imo anyway... xD


----------



## Hat'

So did someone find #21 yet? Or is it still a mystery for the whole site?


----------



## piske

Hat' said:


> So did someone find #21 yet? Or is it still a mystery for the whole site?



I think it is still a mystery.


----------



## Sophie23

Nougat said:


> OMG I made it! I got the Dreamy Egg! While I couldn't figure out too many clues yesterday, I found 6 in half an hour just now.



Lucky


----------



## Wildtown

has anybody gotten 21?


----------



## SensaiGallade

CRAWLING IN MY SKIN


----------



## Zane

u should release hint for egg 3 too


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see I slept through nothing


----------



## Hat'

Zane said:


> u should release hint for egg 3 too



tbh, like I know I'm so bad with puzzles and have no knowledge in anything but I literally don't know what this could even be


----------



## Wildtown

Zane said:


> u should release hint for egg 3 too



xD its pretty much the only one i got i wish i could hint but that would take away the STRESSSSSS i mean fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

It feels odd that I only answered one puzzle in this event, and unable to figure out the rest. And it was #6.

I even figured it out before the clue sentence got changed.


----------



## cIementine

i got 6 and 11 but no luck with 3 and 21. 50% isn't too bad considering i feel like before i've only ever managed to get one puzzle.


----------



## Hat'

Paperboy012305 said:


> It feels odd that I only answered one puzzle in this event, and unable to figure out the rest. And it was #6.
> 
> I even figured it out before the clue sentence got changed.



Why was it changed?


----------



## Nougat

Freyen said:


> Made this, because I am an insane person... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 225393



Nightmare egg! It matches better as the darker colours balance out the dark background of the wand. Nice line-up!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hat' said:


> Why was it changed?


Some other thing I guess? Can?t really say until after the event. (Don?t wanna get banned you know)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Hat' said:


> Why was it changed?



Probably because it didn?t make much sense before it was changed


----------



## Wildtown

im positive ive found the threads for most of the eggs...but just cant find em...


----------



## Stella-Io

The fact that nearly no one has an idea for clue #21 and that fact that I have a vague idea makes me think more and more that my guess is false. But like, the coincidence thou...


----------



## LambdaDelta

anyone just questioning if the staff accidentally broke #21 without noticing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> The dancing 7 eggs are the worst animated collectibles ever.



How dare you they are the most beautiful eggs ever made!!!


----------



## Valzed

Now that I've stopped hunting for eggs and gave my brain a break to recover,  I'd like to thank everyone who encouraged me to keep going & to keep hunting. I'd also like to thank the Staff for another... interesting event. You all work so hard to keep these events fair & fun. Thank you so much! Again I'd like to thank Jeremy & the Staff for hosting the Egg Decorating contest. It's been so much fun to see all the amazing entries and it's a very kind way to give everyone a chance at an egg. Thank you!

Zipper, you son of a b... bunny, if I could get just 5 minutes alone in a room with you....


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> anyone just questioning if the staff accidentally broke #21 without noticing?



In discord they said they panicked and checked it multiple times already


----------



## Sophie23

When does this  event end?


----------



## Valzed

Could the dark Zipper Sakuras be a collectible as well? I'd pay the TBT equivalent of Egg currency for one.


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> anyone just questioning if the staff accidentally broke #21 without noticing?



I have personally had at least 3 separate moments of panic and triple-checking it's correct


----------



## Stella-Io

I know I said I don't like the Zipper Sakura but if the staff made a dark/negative Zipper Sakura I'd buy it.


----------



## Sophie23

When does this event end?


----------



## cIementine

i will not gain anything of worth by getting number 21 but it’d be a big win for my self esteem


----------



## Wildtown

at 11pm edt^


----------



## piske

Little dreamy eggies, please come out and play...


----------



## Stella-Io

*screams* I looked there before and missed it?!

Wow I have 3 eggs, better than my last prediction. Do all the clues/puzzles only reward you with 1 egg each?


----------



## Sophie23

Okay goodbye the egg I really really wanted but never got ~ the Dreamy egg 

Not my happiest Easter..


----------



## piske

Stella-Io said:


> *screams* I looked there before and missed it?!
> 
> Wow I have 3 eggs, better than my last prediction. Do all the clues/puzzles only reward you with 1 egg each?



Yep, one each!


----------



## Nougat

Eevee23 said:


> Okay goodbye the egg I really really wanted but never got ~ the Dreamy egg
> 
> Not my happiest Easter..



There is still some time to find Eggs throughout the forum! Even if you don't get 10, you could get one of the others and sell those to gain TBT towards the Dreamy Egg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Please staff we need this animated dancing 7 egg


This will literally have been the best Easter ever if it becomes a reality lmao


----------



## Wallows

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please staff we need this animated dancing 7 egg
> 
> 
> This will literally have been the best Easter ever if it becomes a reality lmao



Yes pleeeeaassee


----------



## Valzed

I just accidentally got another egg. Thank you - you know who you are! 

Now I have a conundrum... I originally wanted a Pikmin Egg because I love Pikmin & I thought I wouldn't be able to find any more eggs and I'd only have the 3 from the Egg Decorating contest. Then I wanted to find 1 Egg to get the Pikmin Egg & the Zipper Sakura so I made that my goal. But since I had to keep going back to the OP the check the clues I kept seeing the gorgeous Nightmare Egg & I sort of fell in love with it. So I made a new goal to try to get enough eggs in total for it & the Zipper Sakura - which somehow by the grace of all the Gods - I did. Now I find myself wanting the Pikmin Egg, Nightmare Egg & Zipper Sakura but I really, truly don't think my brain can manage to figure out any more clues. I'd need 2 more eggs on top of the ones I found & the Egg Decorating eggs. I don't know if I want to torture my brain again. I just realized I'm rambling. My brain is still broken. Sorry everyone.

Maybe I can buy the Pikmin Egg some day...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Valzed said:


> I just accidentally got another egg. Thank you - you know who you are!
> 
> Now I have a conundrum... I originally wanted a Pikmin Egg because I love Pikmin & I thought I wouldn't be able to find any more eggs and I'd only have the 3 from the Egg Decorating contest. Then I wanted to find 1 Egg to get the Pikmin Egg & the Zipper Sakura so I made that my goal. But since I had to keep going back to the OP the check the clues I kept seeing the gorgeous Nightmare Egg & I sort of fell in love with it. So I made a new goal to try to get enough eggs in total for it & the Zipper Sakura - which somehow by the grace of all the Gods - I did. Now I find myself wanting the Pikmin Egg, Nightmare Egg & Zipper Sakura but I really, truly don't think my brain can manage to figure out any more clues. I'd need 2 more eggs on top of the ones I found & the Egg Decorating eggs. I don't know if I want to torture my brain again. I just realized I'm rambling. My brain is still broken. Sorry everyone.
> 
> Maybe I can buy the Pikmin Egg some day...



I don't think the Pikmin egg will be too expensive to buy in the TBT Marketplace after this event is over  It's good you went for the Nightmare egg since that one is going to be expensive and harder to get for tbt later on, I believe.


----------



## Paperboy012305

4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don’t understand the meaning of why people “Accidentally” find eggs.

Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not “Accidentally” finding eggs.

If there is a reason why we “Accidentally” find eggs, tell me please, I still don’t get it...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

As for me, I want to get 4 more eggs at least so I can try for the Pastel Disco egg. But I've kind of given up. I'll get 3 from the egg decorating event but that's it  Unless by some miracle, the answers come to me in a vision.


----------



## Zura

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don’t understand the meaning of why people “Accidentally” find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not “Accidentally” finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we “Accidentally” find eggs, tell me please, I still don’t get it...



Half my eggs were also accidents.


----------



## Valzed

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I don't think the Pikmin egg will be too expensive to buy in the TBT Marketplace after this event is over  It's good you went for the Nightmare egg since that one is going to be expensive and harder to get for tbt later on, I believe.



I was thinking that as well but it's nice to hear someone else thinks so too. Although someone is auctioning one already & it's already up to 350 TBT. For the sake of my brain cells I still think I'm better off trying to buy a Pikmin Egg rather than hunt for more eggs. lol!


----------



## Bcat

I have achieved my dreams


----------



## Justin

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don’t understand the meaning of why people “Accidentally” find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not “Accidentally” finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we “Accidentally” find eggs, tell me please, I still don’t get it...



That's what people mean. I don't see how that's not accidental. The clues exist -- if you find it otherwise, then it's an accident.


----------



## Stella-Io

Man I had a streak of finding 2 eggs, but now I'm at a bust. 7 still drives me crazy.

Until the staff announces another clue for 21, I don't think I'm gonna get any more eggs, if even.


----------



## Vizionari

I didn't have a lot of time for the egg hunt this year, which is a shame, but I'm happy I managed to find enough eggs for a pikmin egg at least :> the nightmare Easter egg is absolutely gorgeous though!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay I’ll admit it. I did find Egg# 7 by surfing the forums, because I wouldn’t know where it would be. Then I found it by sheer luck I’d say.

I think that counts as an “Accident”?


----------



## Aniko

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don?t understand the meaning of why people ?Accidentally? find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not ?Accidentally? finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we ?Accidentally? find eggs, tell me please, I still don?t get it...



What about you were not searching for it and I saw it by chance while doing something else?


----------



## Kip

I-is it over? I forgot to log on yesterday, dang it.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Kip said:


> I-is it over? I forgot to log on yesterday, dang it.



not over yet


----------



## Zura

I just found #7 and it was exactly where I thought itd be.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don?t understand the meaning of why people ?Accidentally? find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not ?Accidentally? finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we ?Accidentally? find eggs, tell me please, I still don?t get it...



What do you think an accident is???

Please don?t reply ?you? because I am an accident


----------



## Kip

ipecac said:


> not over yet



Yay! I'd best get hunting then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

StarryWolf said:


> What do you think an accident is???
> 
> Please don’t reply “you” because I am an accident &#55357;&#56873;



This got dark real fast


----------



## Valzed

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don?t understand the meaning of why people ?Accidentally? find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not ?Accidentally? finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we ?Accidentally? find eggs, tell me please, I still don?t get it...



The most recent egg I found was by accident. It had nothing to do with me searching the forums. I've stopped hunting for eggs completely and so was not expecting to get another egg. I couldn't figure out part of a particular clue & had given up on ever figuring it out. I was not looking for eggs so when I found it where I had gone to I was taken by surprise. I cannot say more because I don't want to get in trouble but trust me - it was 1000% an accidental find.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aniko said:


> What about you were not searching for it and I saw it by chance while doing something else?


All of the eggs I found this year were found by thorough research. The only eggs I found by luck was egg #7.

Well, uhh. I thought I found egg 15, but it was actually egg 10. That?s how I see finding eggs accidentally. Unless you meant it that way in the first place.


----------



## Nougat

I think I found 6 "by accident".
-2 of them while I looking for an egg from another clue. Still haven't found the egg I was searching for, but did find two others so yay.
-4 of them this morning while going subforum by subforum, checking threads I thought could have a link to the clues I still hadn't solved. Found four this way in an hour or two. 

I guess the first 2 are more accidental than the others, but since I didn't really know which direction to really look in for all 6 it was definitely accidental that I happened to open the right thread and stumble upon them.


----------



## piske

Vizionari said:


> I didn't have a lot of time for the egg hunt this year, which is a shame, but I'm happy I managed to find enough eggs for a pikmin egg at least :> the nightmare Easter egg is absolutely gorgeous though!



Haven't seen you around for a while! it's good to see you pop-up again!


----------



## Biancasbotique

are you all just randomly clicking

- - - Post Merge - - -

and please extend the hunt lol


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> All of the eggs I found this year were found by thorough research. The only eggs I found by luck was egg #7.
> 
> Well, uhh. I thought I found egg 15, but it was actually egg 10. That’s how I see finding eggs accidentally. Unless you meant it that way in the first place.



same thing happened to me at first!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I want someone to figure out the answer to Egg 21 so the current frontrunners for the Golden egg look stupid.


----------



## Biancasbotique

and omg thank you for the extra bells!!! the staff is so sweet and the clues ain't bad at all. you just have to use all of TBT sections or at least browse through them to know where some are. I got five so far and I am happy because it's more than what I thought I would get ha ha


----------



## Dinosaurz

SensaiGallade said:


> I want someone to figure out the answer to Egg 21 so the current frontrunners for the Golden egg look stupid.



Smh it’s too difficult


----------



## Lancelot

SensaiGallade said:


> I want someone to figure out the answer to Egg 21 so the current frontrunners for the Golden egg look stupid.



yOU DO iT


----------



## SensaiGallade

B3N said:


> yOU DO iT



I've got my egg I don't need to fuss about it


----------



## Nougat

I can't figure out either of the equation clues. Really curious to see what those were!
As well as #15, that's the one that lead me to two other eggs but haven't managed to solve it..


----------



## Biancasbotique

Dinosaurz said:


> Smh it?s too difficult



it's not really, i just searched for picture of Ariana Grande here at TBT (coz u know there are 7 rings- there are 7 of them), more than I will ever have in my life  lol --- omg shoot me if that is really the answer !


----------



## hestu

Nougat said:


> I can't figure out either of the equation clues. Really curious to see what those were!
> As well as #15, that's the one that lead me to two other eggs but haven't managed to solve it..



Egg 15 made me lose my will to live tbh


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don’t understand the meaning of why people “Accidentally” find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not “Accidentally” finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we “Accidentally” find eggs, tell me please, I still don’t get it...



you always take things this seriously?


----------



## deSPIRIA

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don?t understand the meaning of why people ?Accidentally? find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not ?Accidentally? finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we ?Accidentally? find eggs, tell me please, I still don?t get it...



WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF WE



ACCIDENTALLY FOUND AN EGG TOGETHER


----------



## tifachu

anyone know how to block out the obnoxious flippin' Zipper backgrounds?
Using adblock plus or something? No idea how to target a css style without targeting an entire element
I know I could just switch to TBT undercover but then I don't see anyone's icons or signatures etc


----------



## Paperboy012305

ipecac said:


> WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF WE
> 
> 
> 
> ACCIDENTALLY FOUND AN EGG TOGETHER View attachment 225400View attachment 225400


Share on this thread that I found an egg and nothing more.


----------



## SensaiGallade

tifachu said:


> anyone know how to block out the obnoxious flippin' Zipper backgrounds?
> Using adblock plus or something? No idea how to target a css style without targeting an entire element
> I know I could just switch to TBT undercover but then I don't see anyone's icons or signatures etc



Scroll down to the bottom of this page to where a drop down that says Bell Tree is, click it and then press TBT Undercover. That'll get rid of all the madness that's happening right now, but you also won't be able to see Avatars and Signaturs as such. Clue Egg's from the Hunt will still be there though so you can still compete in the Hunt


----------



## Zireael

Looking forward to the hint for 21. I swear I know what it's referring to but I've exhausted all possibilities and nothing came up positive. I did find 19 and 20 just now though! Proud of myself yeeee

Also bless anyone who stumbles upon TBT right now with all this **** going on up top.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> 4 years since I began the Egg Hunt, and I *still* don?t understand the meaning of why people ?Accidentally? find eggs.
> 
> Randomly scrolling through the forums checking every thread/being completely unaware and leaving it to luck to find eggs is not ?Accidentally? finding eggs.
> 
> If there is a reason why we ?Accidentally? find eggs, tell me please, I still don?t get it...



As you said, scrolling through threads and then come across an Egg you're not necessarily looking for, or unintentionally find.


----------



## cornimer

I may have already submitted my entry for the egg decorating contest but I was inspired to create another one by the events currently happening on this site


Spoiler

















The crossed out thing on my desk is a list of codes I tried for clue 21. Also, no, it's not a real egg, it's a fake egg wrapped in white paper


----------



## shanni

shanni said:


> 2 more eggs to go ;; i've been egg hunting all morning & it's now 4p.m.!
> 
> i was certain to have found the answer to egg #18, refreshed the page about 20 times just in case it wasn't loading or something, but nope! wrong answer. gotta keep looking!



10 eggs!!!!

it's now 9:45p.m. -- it's taken me nearly 6 hours to get my last 2 eggs, but nonetheless, i feel so accomplished!!! aaaaa! dreamy egg, here i come!! ;v;


----------



## tifachu

tifachu said:


> anyone know how to block out the obnoxious flippin' Zipper backgrounds?
> Using adblock plus or something? No idea how to target a css style without targeting an entire element
> I know I could just switch to TBT undercover but then I don't see anyone's icons or signatures etc



Figured out how to do it on Chrome using Tampermonkey, in case anyone else wants to know too.





Spoiler: tampermonkey code to remove post bg






		Code:
	

// ==UserScript==
// @name          Remove TBT Post Body Background Image
// @description   Remove any background images.
// @include       *://www.belltreeforums.com/*
// ==/UserScript==

var link = window.document.createElement('link');
link.rel = 'stylesheet';
link.type = 'text/css';
link.href = 'data:text/css,' +
            // Selectors start here
            '.postbitlegacy .postbody { background-image: none !important; }'
document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].appendChild(link);






Not sure if it works w/ other browsers or greasemonkey, I don't use any other browsers or script managers and I'm not going to bother figuring it out lol


----------



## Stella-Io

Is EDT time literally one hour ahead of EST?


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Stella-Io said:


> Is EDT time literally one hour ahead of EST?



It's EST with Daylight Saving's time factored in, I believe.


----------



## piske

I SEE U TOM


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh man as if timezones weren't hard enough.


----------



## Animecafe102

These clues have been driving me nuts, I feel so stupid not being able to understand most of them lol, that darn doppelganger one has been driving me crazy, it keeps going through my head over and over I need to figure it out lol I am awful at this though but I really want to get it, also clue 21 I want to figure out too that one is also on my mind lol
EDIT: I somehow found 16 by checking a thread to see if it had an egg because I thought it might but I didn't understand the clue until after finding the egg and now it makes sense lol


----------



## Zura

Take a short break to calm your mind~


----------



## Dinosaurz

I hate zipper I want to shoot him


----------



## Giddy

Animecafe102 said:


> These clues have been driving me nuts, I feel so stupid not being able to understand most of them lol, that darn doppelganger one has been driving me crazy, it keeps going through my head over and over I need to figure it out lol I am awful at this though but I really want to get it, also clue 21 I want to figure out too that one is also on my mind lol
> EDIT: I somehow found 16 by checking a thread to see if it had an egg because I thought it might but I didn't understand the clue until after finding the egg and now it makes sense lol



I feel you, I haven't had much time but when I can I've tried to figure out the clues or puzzles and I just hope the clue to the last puzzle will be useful~


----------



## Cory

that hint doesnt help


----------



## Dinosaurz

HOW IS THET EASIER ZIPPER YOU DEMENTED ****


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm still just as much in the dark as before the hint. Oh, well. ^o^;>


----------



## Wallows

that's the hint lol?


----------



## shanni

old clue: there's seven of us so far, but we all had so many more.
new clue: there's seven of us so far, but the* sum of our parts* is so many more.

umm


----------



## Animecafe102

YOU MADE IT HARDER


----------



## Paperboy012305

Good luck getting the Golden Egg fellas with 20 eggs.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Silly me, I thought the hint was going to help.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you do know hints are supposed to make things easier, not harder, right?


----------



## Rio_

I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words


----------



## cIementine

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words



is this 2019's first egg 21 owner


----------



## Justin

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words



Congrats!!!!!

now please don't share it with anyone


----------



## Dinosaurz

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words



Now sell it to one of the guys going for golden egg for 10000tbt


----------



## Lancelot

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words



HOW THE ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> Now sell it to one of the guys going for golden egg for 10000tbt



I would


----------



## LambdaDelta

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words


----------



## HistoryH22

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words



The prophecy has been fulfilled!


----------



## SensaiGallade

SensaiGallade said:


> I want someone to figure out the answer to Egg 21 so the current frontrunners for the Golden egg look stupid.



I PROPHECISED THIS AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cory

please fix the falling 7s


----------



## Bcat

Cory said:


> please fix the falling 7s



no. i like it this way


----------



## Wallows

So does this mean there won't be a hint at 7 since someone solved it?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Makoto said:


> I GOT IT! Or at least I think i did lol maybe i accidentally solved one of the other code words


Great. You killed the falling 7?s and revived the Zipper Sakura.

Congratulations tho.


----------



## Zura

I was able to achieve a Nightmare egg in one day of searching. I feel proud!


----------



## Stella-Io

Seriously? That gives me zero NOTHING. It's just worded differently but means the same EXCACT thing, I thought the staff was gonna give us another hint so I can finally have the accomplishment of doing a puzzle. Guess not :/

Welp, that's all the eggs for me then, unless the staff wants to gives us an actual hint at 7.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I miss the raining 7s tbh lol


----------



## cIementine

i will not rest until egg 21 is mine


----------



## Cory

at this point i just wanna know what it could possibly be


----------



## Bcat

our eggs are back!!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bruh someone please win the golden egg


----------



## Wallows

Bcat said:


> our eggs are back!!!!!



 I miss the dancing 7 eggs


----------



## Rio_

Justin said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> now please don't share it with anyone










B3N said:


> HOW THE ****



I dunno, I guess the re-wording was just specific enough to make it click!


----------



## MapleSilver

The dancing 7 eggs were kind of funny, but it's nice to have my Pikmin Eggs looking good again.


----------



## Dinosaurz

EGG 21

WHY


----------



## Coach

Got #21, I can't be bothered to go after #15 just to redeem it on a zipper sakura so I am done for now. Good luck to the people going after gold!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Are staff able to see all of our guesses for the puzzles? I'm sure some of my attempts in increasing desperation would be amusing to them, if they can. ^o^;>


----------



## cIementine

Bcat said:


> our eggs are back!!!!!



but at a hefty cost


----------



## Dinosaurz

21 is actually so simple it’s ridiculous how much struggle ffs


----------



## cornimer

kiwikenobi said:


> Are staff able to see all of our guesses for the puzzles? I'm sure some of my attempts in increasing desperation would be amusing to them, if they can. ^o^;>



They can indeed  they've commented on them in Discord


----------



## cIementine

Vampnessa said:


> They can indeed  they've commented on them in Discord



oh dear


----------



## Stella-Io

Man, I wish they could say yes or no if any of mine were remotely close. Thou I made alot of guesses.


----------



## Hat'

kiwikenobi said:


> Are staff able to see all of our guesses for the puzzles? I'm sure some of my attempts in increasing desperation would be amusing to them, if they can. ^o^;>



I hope they can't cuz if they can... deleting my whole account off this site would be less of a disgrace for me than for them to see my thousand attempts


----------



## kiwikenobi

Can they tell who is submitting which guesses?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vampnessa said:


> They can indeed  they've commented on them in Discord



Man I?m missing out i want my discord unbanned


----------



## cornimer

kiwikenobi said:


> Can they tell who is submitting which guesses?



Yup


----------



## Stella-Io

Random question, but do you need an app to use discord, or can you view it in just the web browser?


----------



## Cory

Stella-Io said:


> Random question, but do you need an app to use discord, or can you view it in just the web browser?



either works


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> They can indeed  they've commented on them in Discord



I bet they saw my insult towards one of the clues as my guess. I don’t regret it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vampnessa said:


> Yup



I’m embarrassed now because I’ve submitted some pretty dumb ones smh


----------



## cornimer

Nobody's really been publicly called out though, Justin just laughed at a few of us for putting "seven" as a guess


----------



## kiwikenobi

Vampnessa said:


> Yup



Oh, dear. ^o^;>


----------



## Paperboy012305

I want to try and answer #21, but I don’t think I can because I probably haven’t had any interaction with whatever the answer could be.


----------



## seliph

how are yall getting 21.... i think i used up all my brain cells before the hint updated : (


----------



## Stella-Io

Vampnessa said:


> Nobody's really been publicly called out though, Justin just laughed at a few of us for putting "seven" as a guess



Omg I did that. But not for the floating sevens.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> I want to try and answer #21, but I don’t think I can because I probably haven’t had any interaction with whatever the answer could be.



It’s not that difficult honestly


----------



## Cory

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s not that difficult honestly



how is it not that difficult if the first person to get it got it 25 hours after the clue was first posted


----------



## Stella-Io

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s not that difficult honestly



If the staff gave a second clue then clearly it's not easy.

Meanwhile in the TBT shop, a stock of 20 sakuras remains.


----------



## fruitloop

i got 21 and yet i feel no pride


----------



## Lancelot

good job toadsworthy


----------



## kiwikenobi

So, does this mean there won't be a second hint? I was really hoping we'd get that second hint...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Is this event finally over...

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lancelot




----------



## Cory

oh toadsworthy got it 
good job


----------



## 22lexi

#21... that doesn’t help me tbh  updated again in 5 mins hopefully!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats toadsworthy, I knew you’d win. I was rooting for you.

Well, it feels as if #21 is guessable now. That’s good.


----------



## Flare




----------



## Lancelot




----------



## Wallows

Congrats toadsworthy!


----------



## duckykate

GOOD JOB TOADSY


----------



## cIementine

miracles can happen after all


----------



## Bcat

hey congrats toads!!!!


----------



## Cory

i would still like that extra hint please


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since the Golden Egg has been won, I updated this list to include our newest Golden Egg winner.


----------



## Bcat

when does it end? I'm dying to feel like an idiot


----------



## Justin

*EGG COLLECTIBLES RESTOCKED*


----------



## chocopug

I finally got my dreamy egg, all is good with the world.

Congrats Toadsworthy!


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats, toads


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bcat said:


> when does it end? I'm dying to feel like an idiot



If I'm time-zone-adjusting correctly, I think in about four hours from now. Could be mistaken, though.


----------



## toadsworthy

OMG this worked out nicely because honestly... none of the other eggs worked with this line-up!

thanks for the event mods! good luck to everyone still getting eggs... 21 is def a doozy


----------



## cornimer

Congrats toads


----------



## Stella-Io

Well if the staff isn't going to put up another clue then I mind as well cash in and not sign back on till tomorrow. There's no way I'm finding anymore eggs, I've used all my 4 braincells I have.

Oh can eggs be saved for next year or no? I can't afford anythin I actually wanted :/


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Congrats Toadsworthy!

I'm waiting until the answers go up because I'm tired of hunting. I found 4 eggs total and didn't get the Nightmare Egg like I wanted, but I feel like I did okay for a first-timer. I can't wait to see the answers and feel really stupid, lol.


----------



## roseflower

Congrats toadsworthy


----------



## TykiButterfree

Congrats Toadsworthy! 

For some reason I can't solve more than 10 clues. At least it was enough for 1 egg. Will there be more hints?


----------



## Bcat

I love the lil' raining scramblers!


----------



## piske

Y’all. I watched all day and then the hour it took to get home THE dreamys restock. :|


----------



## SensaiGallade

MY GUMMY BROTHA WON IM SO PROUD OF HIM!!!


----------



## Trundle

Congratulations toadsworthy!

Thanks to all the staff for putting this together. I love the annual egg hunts!


----------



## Coach

I said it on the discord, but congrats again Toadsworthy!


----------



## 22lexi

Does this mean we won’t get the next clue?


----------



## cIementine

do i stay up until 4am for answers or is that overkill

honestly every egghunt i've participated in has always been so much fun and given me great memories, regardless of difficulty, and brings me back to the tbt community. congrats toadsworthy on your golden egg and beautiful lineup!


----------



## Flare

nice job toadsworthy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'll never not love the dancing 7 egg gif lol

I'm keeping it in my sig until it's time to change aesthetic ^o^


----------



## neoratz

congrats toadsworthy!!!!! 

this was my first egg hunt, i only got like 8 eggs but even through the Struggle and Brain Hurt i think i had fun! i know (at least i think?) the egg hunt isn't technically over yet but i think i'm gonna give my brain a break and stop trying to solve the rest of the ones i haven't solved n just wait for the answers to come out to see what the heck they all mean. ty for the egg hunt (人?∀｀)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I found one more egg. Does anyone want a Zipper flower? lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^honestly I've mentally given up too lol

I have the nightmare egg and the ditto egg, and soon I'll have the pastel disco ball egg. This was a really good run and a super fun event!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOH ZIPPER FLOWER


----------



## Locket

i know i said congrats to toads in the discord

but again

congrats toads!!!!


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations, toadsworthy! You have amazing brain cells!

I love the little eggies falling. I wish I had saved a copy of the dark Zipper Sakura. That was so cool!


----------



## mogyay

congratulations toad! you did amazing! 

also sob story but i rly love tbt, it just makes me feel so happy, seeing everyone kinda come together in a collective crazy cult like fashion around the number 7, i rly love u guys, ty for mods for making it special every single year, ik it can't be easy and i rly appreciate everything u do. laudine u're a queen, the eggs are so beautiful and the banners are just so brilliant, i'm rly glad u share ur talent with us, anyway ye, i'm not finding 21 but i had a great year and i'm rly happy


----------



## Valzed

The mods can see our guesses for the puzzles. I'm sure some of mine made them laugh. I only guessed one of the puzzles correctly so you can imagine how many wrong guesses I made.

Edit: My brain is still so broke I left a word out and misspelled a different one.


----------



## cornimer

mogyay said:


> congratulations toad! you did amazing!
> 
> also sob story but i rly love tbt, it just makes me feel so happy, seeing everyone kinda come together in a collective crazy cult like fashion around the number 7, i rly love u guys, ty for mods for making it special every single year, ik it can't be easy and i rly appreciate everything u do. laudine u're a queen, the eggs are so beautiful and the banners are just so brilliant, i'm rly glad u share ur talent with us, anyway ye, i'm not finding 21 but i had a great year and i'm rly happy



Yesss the 7 cult made my weekend I laughed so much today and yesterday. Also this was the first egg hunt where I found them all, honestly a huge self-esteem boost lol. Thank you so much staff


----------



## skarmoury

Me, coming out of my hole: is the seven apocalypse done

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also grats toads!!!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Anyone got any ideas in which order I should buy the Zipper Sakura and Ditto Egg in?

Well. I got somethin atleast. Even thou I don't really like either one since I'm not a Pok?mon fan.

Don't get me wrong it's not the design, I just don't feel an attraction to games I don't play. Like the Pikachu and Eevee eggs.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Man now just need my ditto and maybe another Zipper Sakura and that’s me done even though I complained a lot thanks laudine for making pretty eggs


----------



## piske

Ok, I?m less salty now lol

Congrats to Toadsworthy and a million, giant spinning, neon, beetle-y, THANK YOU to the staff involved with giving us this annual insanely wonderful event! It?s really appreciated! <3


----------



## Justin

Hi everyone!

Congratulations to the winner of this year's Golden Easter Egg: Toadsworthy!

The Easter Egg Hunt will officially close at 11PM EDT tonight when the eggs can no longer be claimed by anyone. You can expect the answers to be posted shortly after, so please do NOT start sharing answers until they are posted officially. Zipper T. Bunny would like to be able to share the full list himself!

As for the Egg Shop, you can expect it to remain open for at least a few more days as we will need time to sort out distribution related to the Egg Decorating Contest. There will be some more re-stocks, but we can't really say at this time how many more. Please hang on to your eggs in the meantime until we say otherwise if you would like something currently not in stock.

Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's Seventh Annual Easter Egg Hunt! We hope it's everything it was cracked up to be.


----------



## Bcat

you know all things considered, it was a pretty good hunt for me! I got 10 eggs. More than I thought I'd get!


----------



## Antonio

gg everyone, like last year, i only got 3 of the clues.


----------



## Holla

Congrats Toads! Considering I didn’t get a ton of time to hunt and I usually suck at riddles I’m really happy I was able to find 11 of them. To those still hunting I wish you luck!


----------



## Rio_

Managed to dig up one more egg so I could snag that sweet, sweet Zipper T Bunny Sakura (◉‿◉)


----------



## Zane

Whooo hooooo thanks so much for the great easter event!  I know it's not completely over yet but I'm more or less given up on those last 2 eggs (but will almost certainly keep pondering them for the next few hours until the event officially closes lol)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I?m going to have to stop hunting for eggs. Im tormenting my brain now. But at least it was a fun event, and I can have the opportunity to get the Pastel Disco Ball Egg when I get the 3 eggs from the Egg Decorating Contest. (Maybe an egg that costs 3 eggs and a Zipper Sakura if I?m nominated)
I found a total of 14 eggs this year, and that?s not bad at all!

Overall, this was a fun event. Thank you Justin, Jeremy, Tina, every other staff member, and the terrifying yellow rejected FNAF thing jolly yellow rabbit himself, Zipper T. Bunny! Thank you all! I love events like these and I can?t wait for next year?s Hunt. (Yet don?t count on me getting the Gold Egg.)


----------



## seliph

tbh now waiting for the egg decoration nominees is more painful than egg 21 ever was


----------



## Paperboy012305

Also I can’t wait for the answers so I can feel dumb for worse see what the answers are and me go. _“Wow, I wish I looked there”._


----------



## Bcat

Paperboy012305 said:


> Also I can’t wait for the answers so I can feel dumb for worse see what the answers are and me go. _“Wow, I wish I looked there”._



lol same. I just want to see them so I can start kicking myself for being an idiot


----------



## boring

i feel so dumb good lord


----------



## Bcat

oh hey he's moving


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> oh hey he's moving


I remember when LambdaDelta said he was animated, but I didn’t see him move. Now he does.


----------



## Bcat

how long until he emerges from the screen itself and consumes me whole


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats Toad!!!!!!!


----------



## Valzed

My brain hurts so badly but I'm still wishing I could find two more eggs. I wish the clues I haven't gotten yet made any sort of sense so I would at least have an idea of where to look. Honestly I'd be happy finding just one more egg but I'm literally clueless about the remaining clues.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Maybe until tomorrow or until? I don’t know.


----------



## cornimer

ZIPPER KRACKO IS ALIVE <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Holy hell, congrats toadsworthy!


----------



## Zerous

Wow, congrats toad!


----------



## Heyden

WOW CONGRATS TOADS


----------



## LilD

Way to go Toad!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I know I said I've given up. But I'm trying to take a nap and all I see when I close my eyes are EGGS. Then I open my eyes and EGGS. I'm ruined forever.


----------



## Cress

wAIT
I'M 99% SURE THAT I KNOW WHAT CLUE 21 IS TALKING ABOUT BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE TO LOOK


----------



## Valzed

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I know I said I've given up. But I'm trying to take a nap and all I see when I close my eyes are EGGS. Then I open my eyes and EGGS. I'm ruined forever.



I'm right there with you. I keep telling myself - "You're killing brain cells with these clues. You know you're not going to figure them out. Log out of the Forums and rest your brain." I actually do that but as I rest my brain and my eyes all I can think about is the clues and where the remaining eggs are. Maybe this one is here... or there... where are the eggs... the eggs, my precious, the eggses.


----------



## Lancelot

Cress said:


> wAIT
> I'M 99% SURE THAT I KNOW WHAT CLUE 21 IS TALKING ABOUT BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE TO LOOK



Because it is a puzzle zach. You use a code


----------



## Cress

B3N said:


> Because it is a puzzle zach. You use a code



oh yeah that might help


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since the Golden Egg has been won, I updated this list to include our newest Golden Egg winner.



I'm honored!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

toadsworthy said:


> I'm honored!



Congrats! Any advice for any of us UNworthy egg hunters for next year?


----------



## toadsworthy

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Congrats! Any advice for any of us UNworthy egg hunters for next year?



sometimes, just breathe and think form the start! these are fun because they are reminders of how great the forums are


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I keep mistaking the eggs floating down as easter egg links.. Ugh I havent found any yet...
I seriously cant figure out no.8. I DONT LIVE IN DAM AMERICA


----------



## Miharu

Congrats Toad!!! <3

And omg I'm so happy I actually found another egg while looking for some clues jflsfjld


----------



## kikotoot

posting for the limited time krako siggie <3


----------



## skarmoury

need one more egg so I can assure myself of a pastel disco egg. 
if i dont find one more egg, i can only pray i get nominated so i can get a nightmare egg.
and if none of the above happen then hecc, i'll get two dittos. qwq


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I’m no longer looking for eggs. I wonder if I *“AcCiDeNtAlLy”* find eggs along the way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

One more hour to hunt eggs! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH NO THERE'S ONLY TWO DISCO BALL EGGS LEFT
Staff will there be a restock after the decoration eggs are distributed?


----------



## cornimer

When you found all the eggs but you feel compelled to stay up for the reveal anyway


----------



## Valzed

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I’m no longer looking for eggs. I wonder if I *“AcCiDeNtAlLy”* find eggs along the way.



I sort of hope you don't. I wouldn't want it to ruin your night.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I’m no longer looking for eggs. I wonder if I *“AcCiDeNtAlLy”* find eggs along the way.



if only i could find them


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This forum is lagging so hard lmao
Too many GIFs at once!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I’d go undercover, but I wouldn’t want to miss my beautiful Dipper aesthetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

FIFTEEN MINUTES OH SHOOT

I can't wait to see how many people figured out #21 lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

If I had to guess how many answered 21, I’d say 5.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Lol I can?t believe I nearly missed out on the Easter egg hunt but I?m glad I managed to find a few


----------



## Biancasbotique

don't give up lol i manage to find two the last minute oooo


----------



## skarmoury

ugh. can't find one more.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here we go. The answers are in 4.


----------



## Wallows

Can't wait to feel stupid ahhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

IT'S ALL OVER FOLKS!!

Man I totally can't wait for next year's egg hunt!!!!


----------



## skarmoury

+f
didn't find one mor egg. oh well lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

This was fun. Well. 368 more days until the next Hunt.


----------



## Aniko

More than last year, it's already that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

16/21 end

will look back on previous years later, to see how I did


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm ready for some explanations to these crazy clues!


----------



## Biancasbotique

---> still looking for eggs eventhough its futile and over


----------



## cornimer

I'm already excited for next year


----------



## Aniko

Paperboy012305 said:


> This was fun. Well. 368 more days until the next Hunt.



355 days I think...


----------



## skarmoury

Biancasbotique said:


> ---> still looking for eggs eventhough its futile and over



ahhh mood tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

How I fared with the eggs I found every year:

2013: (Didn’t register that time)

2014: (I registered, but missed it)

2015: 15

2016: 15

2017: 13

2018: 14

2019: 14

I’m pretty good at this event. With Both 2015 and 2016 being the most found and 2017 being the least found.


----------



## Jeremy

Our seventh egg hunt is now over! We are tallying up the amount of eggs found for each clue and the answers will be posted very shortly! - The real Jeremy


----------



## Wallows

Jeremy said:


> Our seventh egg hunt is now over! We are tallying up the amount of eggs found for each clue and the answers will be posted very shortly!



hehe I saw that


----------



## kiwikenobi

It was the doppelganger!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I barely did better this year than last year.


----------



## cornimer

If we're doing counts I think mine was like:
2016 - 10
2017 - 10
2018 - 17
2019 - 21
Once I became more active in the community I started doing better because I knew all the references


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> This was fun. Well. 368 more days until the next Hunt.



a single year only has 366 days at most


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Vampnessa said:


> If we're doing counts I think mine was like:
> 2016 - 10
> 2017 - 10
> 2018 - 17
> 2019 - 21
> Once I became more active in the community I started doing better because I knew all the references



How active do you think one has to be to do really well? I'm moderately active but I still kinda sucked lol.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Easter isn't always on the same day every year, so I suppose it's possible that it could be a few days later than the one that happened this year. That said, I don't know the exact range of days for Easter or even how they decide when it is.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Vampnessa said:


> If we're doing counts I think mine was like:
> 2016 - 10
> 2017 - 10
> 2018 - 17
> 2019 - 21
> Once I became more active in the community I started doing better because I knew all the references



How active do you think one has to be to do really well? I'm moderately active but I still kinda sucked lol.


----------



## toadsworthy

I got them all last year, but was too late.... i want to say i got like 13ish the year before? but i can't remember....


----------



## cornimer

UglyMonsterFace said:


> How active do you think one has to be to do really well? I'm moderately active but I still kinda sucked lol.


Well I check TBT like 20+ times a day but you really don't want to be me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Last year I only got about 9 eggs... I think that was because I didn't spend a whole lot of time with it.
This year I got 17 so I think I did pretty well! Here's to next year! 


(If you can't tell I'm super hyped about this lol)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I’m active but not very active, but I still fared very well. There were only 7 eggs I couldn’t find, and that’s ok to me!


----------



## seliph

UglyMonsterFace said:


> How active do you think one has to be to do really well? I'm moderately active but I still kinda sucked lol.



i’m not active at all and I found them all so i honestly feel activity is mostly irrelevant


----------



## DubiousDelphine

gyro said:


> i’m not active at all and I found them all so i honestly feel activity is mostly irrelevant



guess if you took the time to find them, you could find them. I just arrived late last year. i might have not know the forums that well


----------



## SensaiGallade

2016 i got like 5 eggs I cant remember

2017 I got all of them I think, spending a lot of time on the site is probably why.

Last year I was had my A-Levels coming up so I only hunted enough to get 1 Aurora Egg

This year I got them all and having known my way around the site plus now understanding how the egg hunt works and know where eggs could be hidden has really helped.


----------



## MapleSilver

UglyMonsterFace said:


> How active do you think one has to be to do really well? I'm moderately active but I still kinda sucked lol.



I think it's less about activity and more general knowledge of the site. Of course, effort and intelligence will always be the most crucial factors when it comes to solving them.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

gyro said:


> i?m not active at all and I found them all so i honestly feel activity is mostly irrelevant



Hehe, then my brain probably just doesn't work lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> i’m not active at all and I found them all so i honestly feel activity is mostly irrelevant


Yes, all it takes is thorough research and you’ll find them.


----------



## Jeremy

The answers have now been posted!


----------



## Mars Adept

I got 7 eggs, so I can’t say I did any better or worse than previous years.


----------



## Stella-Io

kiwikenobi said:


> It was the doppelganger!!!



NOO THE CLUE OMG


----------



## kiwikenobi

Paperboy012305, you'll have to explain how you research once we're free to discuss everything, because I researched the best that I knew how, and there were still a bunch of clues I couldn't figure out. ^o^;>


----------



## Cory

Damn I wasn’t even close with the last clue


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Okay there's absolutely no way I would've ever gotten that last one lmao

Still very clever nonetheless!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yup, #21 is as evil as I imagined.  Geez...


----------



## Paperboy012305

kiwikenobi said:


> Paperboy012305, you'll have to explain how you research once we're free to discuss everything, because I researched the best that I knew how, and there were still a bunch of clues I couldn't figure out. ^o^;>


Well, clue wise. I examine it, find the thread with how it makes sense with the clue, and find the egg there.

Puzzle wise, you probably had to have been there to guess it correctly.


----------



## Aniko

2015 - ? Enough for a Waluigi egg 
2016 - 16
2017 - 15
2018 - 7
2019 - 13


----------



## glow

so close on the last one i thought it was collectibles................. didn't even think of the clues


----------



## seliph

hooray now pwease release dancing 7 egg &#55357;&#56903;*


----------



## Wallows

yeah I would have never found those. Even tho I got a little irked this was still a lot of fun! wish I could come up with these lol


----------



## Heyden

Oh my god I WAS ON THE RIGHT TRACK FOR #21 BUT THEN HALFWAY THROUGH COUNTING THE CLUES I STARTED RANDOMLY ADDING UP THE TOTAL NUMBER OF EGGS COLLECTIBLES THERE WERE


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay yeah looking at the answers I know I would have had absolute ZERO idea where there were and would never ever never guess/find them.

Damn, what does this mean thou? Althou it does make me a little happier that I have the Ditto Egg and Sakura Zipper, instead of thinking I was close to the other clues. Cause ooooh boi, I was not. Guess I maybe won't bid off my Ditto Egg like I had in mind at first?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Paperboy012305, you must be better at research than me. When I tried to figure out that one about the eagles, all I discovered through my research was that there's apparently a livecam on some actual eagles somewhere in Iowa, so I thought maybe it was about birdwatching. ^o^;>


----------



## Wildtown

Wow i really did miss a bunch and they were actually very simple xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I didn’t get the golden egg this time. But at least I can land in the top three in the egg decorating contest.


----------



## Biancasbotique

very clever clues!!


----------



## Antonio

ohmy, you used my thread in clue #15.


----------



## Mars Adept

Mad about #10 because I’m pretty sure I looked there, but proud to have gotten the Wierd Doll egg.

By the way, thanks for the free 35 TBT and getting the “Cooking By The Book” song stuck in my head. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, #3 I totally should've gotten, but I was thinking more wider scale as well as switch ports stuff

#5, I don't remember this ****

#11, I actually forgot about the wierd doll

#19, I'd never of remembered or guessed

#21, I'd never of guessed it like that

overall, I'm content with the ones I missed


----------



## duckykate

I knew toads before he won I bet u guys are jealous


----------



## Antonio

katezilla said:


> I knew toads before he won I bet u guys are jealous



Very. How do you know him?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Ugh, a lot of them I was on the right track, but just didn't go far enough past the first few pages of the thread T_T


----------



## Aniko

I was close to find 14 and 15, I was looking in the shop for 14 but totally missed it and I was looking at another thread alike to 15.
I thought 5 had something to do with the lottery but didn't thought about that thread. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay, here are my comments on the eggs I didn’t find:

#3: I would have never guessed that. I thought it was talking about seasonal life simulator games. So I entered in every one that worked, but didn’t.
#9: I got that by calculating, but I never thought of it being a user ID.
#11: I guessed Weird Doll, but I used WEIRDDOLL instead of WIERDDOLL.
#15: I... overlooked this... I thought it was talking about Pocket Camp.
#18: Why didn’t I think of that?
#20: Eggs can be hidden in threads where eggs were already hidden twice? I thought that wasn’t allowed.
#21: I KNEW it was about the Egg Hunt, but it felt bogus. I had many entries here you don’t wanna know.

Welp. I’ll hopefully try again next year.


----------



## MapleSilver

While looking for egg 15 I ended up finding egg 10. Then I thought I had found egg 15 until I looked at my transaction log. When it said "Leaf Tickets" I thought it meant the Leaf Ticket Egg.


----------



## Biancasbotique

i keep putting BLANCA for doppelganger and i was so sure of it too


----------



## 22lexi

Biancasbotique said:


> i keep putting BLANCA for doppelganger and i was so sure of it too



Me too! I Never would've guessed that or egg #21


----------



## LilD

Only managed 7 eggs this time but I have been away for a few years.  I forgot how easy it is to overthink these clues. I'll remember next year to not think so hard.  Thanks for the event staff!  Congrats to the members who got most/all the clues as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I honestly didn't know that people had user ID's lol I would've never guessed that one


----------



## Cress

...I thought #21 was Wonderful 101 related.
Because there's 7 main Ones and they work with all of the other Ones to use their morph stuff... it worked in my head okay

altho I was thinking about it relating to this being the seventh egg hunt after I tried anything that would work with W101, but I didn't count up all of the clues oops


----------



## Zura

I thought #21 was Easter events. TBT has had 7 so far but we all have had many more easters.


----------



## 22lexi

Thank you so much to all the staff members who helped put this hunt together! It was so much fun (very difficult, but it made the reward of finally seeing that pesky egg you'd be hunting for for hours so much more worth it!)


----------



## Aniko

MapleSilver said:


> While looking for egg 15 I ended up finding egg 10. Then I thought I had found egg 15 until I looked at my transaction log. When it said "Leaf Tickets" I thought it meant the Leaf Ticket Egg.



I found 10 while searching for 10, then found out later about the Leaf Ticket Egg. Someone else had said the same thing and I didn't get it.


----------



## roseflower

Thanks for the event staff, I found 17 eggs, so that's pretty good!
Oh, I wonder who Zipper O. Bunny is


----------



## Aniko

Well it was fun, and we got a Tasty Cake in bonus (will it vanish after the event?), thanks for the event!!!


----------



## Jacob

This is always such a fun event! This year was absolutely my favorite one. Bummer I didn't get gold but I LOVE the pastel disco so no worries here :]

Thank you staff as always, you guys are the best


----------



## 22lexi

Ahhh, the forum is finally back to normal. I have to admit, I'll miss seeing 100 Zippers and those little dancing 7's (taunting, though)


----------



## Paperboy012305

MapleSilver said:


> While looking for egg 15 I ended up finding egg 10. Then I thought I had found egg 15 until I looked at my transaction log. When it said "Leaf Tickets" I thought it meant the Leaf Ticket Egg.


Same. I honestly thought Egg 10 was referring to The Joker. I would have never found Egg 10 if it wasn?t for Egg 15.

Wellll, I was looking in a premium thread, but I was looking in the wrong one.


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> This is always such a fun event! This year was absolutely my favorite one. Bummer I didn't get gold but I LOVE the pastel disco so no worries here :]
> 
> Thank you staff as always, you guys are the best



idk if u planned it but they go with ur av so well


----------



## Justin

*EGGS RESTOCKED*


----------



## amai

i'm gonna cry i still don't have my eggs from my egg decoration submission so i can't get the dreamy egg :,0


----------



## Jacob

gyro said:


> idk if u planned it but they go with ur av so well



Not planned but it just makes me love them more


----------



## HistoryH22

OOF. I was way off on Clue 21. I thought the answer was along the lines of 7 staff under "site leaders" and that you guys work so hard that the sum of your parts is effectively more.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait a ding dong minute.

I WAS IN THE PREMIUM THREAD! I can’t believe I overlooked that, I must have thought the egg in there was part of the signature or I didn’t see it.


----------



## Vizionari

congrats toadsworthy


----------



## brutalitea

Toads is now worthy

gg 

I finally got my dreamy egg I am content


----------



## skarmoury

Well, I got no regrets with most of the ones I missed. Wouldn't have guessed them anyway with my current knowledge on the happenings on TBT lol. Still angry about egg 9 because I never thought of actually _adding_ them.

I got egg 8 by chance, but I didn't understand it since I don't live in America lol (and I got enough of my own country's political problems to think about). I just assumed from the "bald eagles" that it was something American.

I'm also angry I wasted those 35 free bells on a Tasty Cake. I thought I'd get the egg by buying one. I already had 13 tasty cakes and I apparently didn't need one more oh my god


----------



## Stella-Io

Aniko said:


> Well it was fun, and we got a Tasty Cake in bonus (will it vanish after the event?), thanks for the event!!!



Wait what?


----------



## Sakura625

Thank you for all your hard work this year, the egg hunt was really fun!
I only found a few eggs, but I struggled with a few in particular.


Spoiler: Clue #09



_42,741 + 85,482 = what about You Found an Egg?_

I thought it was related to a link somehow, but instead of looking for user 128223, I went to thread 128223.





Spoiler: Clue #21



_There's seven of us so far, but the sum of our parts is so many more._

I spent so much time trying to figure this one out, but I didn't get it,,
I thought that "seven" and "us" referred to all of the staff (3 admins, 2 super moderators, and 2 project staff) and "so many more" referred to the number of sages/retired staff. I was way off the mark there ;v;


----------



## Stella-Io

Sakura625 said:


> Thank you for all your hard work this year, the egg hunt was really fun!
> I only found a few eggs, but I struggled with a few in particular.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clue #09
> 
> 
> 
> _42,741 + 85,482 = what about You Found an Egg?_
> 
> I thought it was related to a link somehow, but instead of looking for user 128223, I went to thread 128223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clue #21
> 
> 
> 
> _There's seven of us so far, but the sum of our parts is so many more._
> 
> I spent so much time trying to figure this one out, but I didn't get it,,
> I thought that "seven" and "us" referred to all of the staff (3 admins, 2 super moderators, and 2 project staff) and "so many more" referred to the number of sages/retired staff. I was way off the mark there ;v;



OMHG I thought the SAME exact thing for 21! I kept typing stuff like 'sage' 'retired' 'sitestaff' 'staff' and other stuff like that as the code.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Egg 4, looked in the description of the hammer collectible. Egg 7, looked in a thread about mail in game. Egg 10, looked in the "what do you look like" thread. Egg 18, looked in the description of the tasty cake collectible, almost in the thread about Mr. Karl's passing. Egg 21, looked on the staff listing.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well then. The Pastel Disco Ball Egg will be mine pretty soon.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was so close to a couple of eggs and didn't find them. The one that hurts the most is Egg #9. I was in the Member List looking for user 128223, but I didn't see that number anywhere and the total at the bottom only went to 127-something. So I gave up on that one.

This was still a great first Egg Hunt for me. I reached my goal of 10 eggs, which I don't think is too bad for a first-timer.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Aghhh I was so close for 2 more eggs. I even changed my username thinking that would get me the egg (I was gifted 10 seashells randomly recently and thought for sure we had to use it for the instant username change lmao). And Stu I was looking for a thread about him not realizing it was a puzzle. Goes to show how much time I spend dealing with my kids when I could be searching for eggs! At least my new name is cool. Haha


----------



## Aniko

LadyDestani said:


> I was so close to a couple of eggs and didn't find them. The one that hurts the most is Egg #9. I was in the Member List looking for user 128223, but I didn't see that number anywhere and the total at the bottom only went to 127-something. So I gave up on that one.
> 
> This was still a great first Egg Hunt for me. I reached my goal of 10 eggs, which I don't think is too bad for a first-timer.



The hint was You Found an Egg. I thought it was weird to use capital letters only there.


----------



## Wildtown

Biancasbotique said:


> i keep putting BLANCA for doppelganger and i was so sure of it too



xD 100% me, prolly spammed it 100 times in hopes it would work xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

so I posted this in the discord, but







visibleghost's sig was some ART with the easter post background


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I TRIED LOOKING FOR THE TRACK MESSAGES for egg #7 I COULDNT FIND IT I WAS BLOCKED OR SOMETHING...
going to screenshot the answers, is that okay?


----------



## DaCoSim

I cannot believe I didn?t figure out #10..... that one really made me feel like a dummy. 18 just makes me mad. I would have never thought to configure that one. 20 I?m still not convinced that wasn?t last years retro fair arcade game scores.... even though it clearly wasn?t lol!!! Omg I tried sooooo many things for 21. Moderators, staff, Pok?mon, Pok?mon games, (cuz there?s been 7 gens so far, and lots of side games, since 8 hadn?t been released.), animal crossing since there have technically been 7, 4 main games, Amibo fest, HHD and PC.


----------



## Mokuren

Oh my gosh the doppelganger one. In the first post is pointed out thst zipper O. Bunny helped and I was sure thats the answer because O instead of T lol 

I also got some clues right but didn't see the eggs. Like the one with the cake and the pm system ;o; also the one with the memberlist... I was like naah that's to easy xD and 21 I thought it's staff; mods or something like that


----------



## deSPIRIA

haha i feel so stupid omg, some of the eggs were in my reach but i didnt bother to check


----------



## Biancasbotique

ipecac said:


> haha i feel so stupid omg, some of the eggs were in my reach but i didnt bother to check



you so naughty ha ha...i actually clicked on the egg in your siggie..i thought i found another one


----------



## skarmoury

What pains me about egg 9 was that I never added them up, but I separately searched the numbers 42741 and 85482, both with threads and members. The 42741 thread took me to a thread with the link wolframalpha, so I thought of inputting 85482, the title of thread 85482, or member 85482. None of them worked.

Tldr; dumb self overthought. I thought the specific numbers meant something. Hrgh


----------



## Nougat

Oh whoa, I was definitely on the right track for a few hints I missed.. 

Thanks staff for the fun event! It was a great first Easter Egg Hunt for me


----------



## Miharu

Thanks for the event!! It was stressful, but a lot of fun hahaha! I was able to find a lot of them and then the rest I literally just ctrl clicked through all the threads I thought it might be in from the hints and eventually found them hahaha the sneaky ones would definitely be 5, 9, and 14 for me hahaha I would say #2 I would have never figured out until I stumbled upon it while opening all the threads LOL


----------



## chocopug

I was so close with 18, I was sure it was related to the collectable, I tried putting one in my cart and everything. The eggs are so well hidden sometimes~! A couple like 17 and 1 I must've just missed. I thought 11 might be related to Friday 13th but I wasn't around TBT for the doll so *shrug*... I kept thinking of Blanca! 21 was so obviously to do with egg hunts, but I wouldn't have got that in a million years!

Thanks to the staff for such an enjoyable event


----------



## Chris

amai said:


> i'm gonna cry i still don't have my eggs from my egg decoration submission so i can't get the dreamy egg :,0



No one has received the entry eggs yet. You're not at a disadvantage compared to anyone else.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tina said:


> No one has received the entry eggs yet. You're not at a disadvantage compared to anyone else.



except those that already can afford a dreamy egg

ps, do you know if entry+nomination eggs will be bundled together on distribution or nah?


----------



## Giddy

Such a fun event, pretty sure I did much better than last year. 
I think if my brain wasn't fried, I would have tried adding things for the last uestion, though I felt I was on the right track since this was the seventh egg hunt. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Lancelot

Justin is cancelled

He also made the best clue, being tasty cake though so like... nice?


Thanks for a good hunt though staff! Congrats again Toad!


----------



## Hadlee

Egg #11 said:
			
		

> On the strange day of long dozen, can anyone tell? A plentiful doppelganger cousin, with a slight misspell.



wow, i am surprised by this one. i had two incorrect guesses: the first one was me thinking that the day of the long dozen related to the twelve days of christmas on tbt. i searched most of that thread and there was nothing. also when it said 'plentiful doppelganger cousin with a slight misspell', i had a really strong feeling that it was redd, because his name is slightly misspelled from the colour 'red' and his catchphrase is 'cousin'.

good job to everybody though! i feel that i have performed well for my first ever egg hunt on here. thanks mods, for tormenting us.


----------



## deSPIRIA

i thought that #21 was related to how many site leaders there were, but then the "all" bit didnt really make sense


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> except those that already can afford a dreamy egg
> 
> ps, do you know if entry+nomination eggs will be bundled together on distribution or nah?



They will be sent separately because it's easier for us that way. However it's likely they will arrive close together.


----------



## OctoLiam

Okay guys we can put down our weapons and go back to our normal day lives now that the war of the egg hunt is over!


----------



## Koi Karp

Hadlee said:


> wow, i am surprised by this one. i had two incorrect guesses: the first one was me thinking that the day of the long dozen related to the twelve days of christmas on tbt. i searched most of that thread and there was nothing. also when it said 'plentiful doppelganger cousin with a slight misspell', i had a really strong feeling that it was redd, because his name is slightly misspelled from the colour 'red' and his catchphrase is 'cousin'.
> 
> good job to everybody though! i feel that i have performed well for my first ever egg hunt on here. thanks mods, for tormenting us.



I thought it was referring to Friday the 13th the movie... I thought then that as one of the actors in that movie is called Tommy, it was referring to Timmy and Tommy as cousins which would also make sense as a slight misspell.

My other answer was Blanca. In the trivia section of her on AC Wiki it says she often gets confused for Bianca... I think thought maybe the German word meant whatever answer I had would be the German character name... it’s fair to say I didn’t get this question


----------



## Sweetley

...So Zipper O. Bunny isn't a typo after all? 

I would have never found the answer for Egg 11, as I can't remember this whole thing with the
"Wierd dolls"? Egg 9 is also tricky, never thought that this has something to do with a user's ID 
and all. And Egg 21 is evil...


----------



## Halloqueen

Thanks for another great Egg Hunt, Staff! I especially want to thank whoever is responsible for the evil Zipper stuff, it's quite fun. Also that Isabelle artwork is adorable.

I managed to find 13 Eggs this year. I was stuck at 3 for the longest time but eventually cracked a few more clues and got 10. I planned to stop there because I thought I had reached the limit of my ability, but then managed to find 3 more. It was stressful but fun and I did better than I thought I would.


*The Eggs I Missed*​
Egg 1) A passionate town meeting to start the calendar.

Never even considered that, but it seems obvious now that it's pointed out. I looked in other places like the forum Calendar, the Valentine's Flower Week thread in The Bulletin Board since it looked like it was the first event of 2019, and I dug through the New Leaf subforum because people tend to restart their games every year. Bummer that I didn't think of this.

---

Egg 3) Original, vintage, seasonal, and... wider?

I never noticed that the Classic Easter Egg was wider than the rest of the eggs. I was never going to get this puzzle.

---

Egg 4) Bop It! Twist It! Pull It! 

Despite being a 90's Kid myself and knowing exactly what a Bop-It! is, I didn't think the clue was actually referring to it because I neither noticed that thread while looking nor expected it to be so straightforward. At some point "bop" made me think of the Toy Hammer and I fell into a hole I never managed to crawl out of. A shame, I could have gotten this one.

---

Egg 5) 3 + 6 = 12, good luck!

Didn't really pay attention to what the winning numbers were for the Kaliedoclovers other than the final ones since I won one in that final drawing. As such, the "good luck" didn't click so I didn't even consider this. 

---

Egg 9) 42,741 + 85,482 = what about You Found an Egg?

I initially figured it would have something to do with Threads and Posts made in the various subforums, but that quickly fell apart and I never really got much farther on this one. After that, I figured it had something to do with members to some degree but didn't put that together and thus didn't end up trudging around for it.

---

Egg 15) Leaf Tickets: Now at The Bell Tree!

Up until I was writing this post I thought I had found this one, but I had actually found Egg 10. I figured _something_ out but it was by happy accident. I thought of the Leaf Ticket Egg from last year's Egg Hunt and found the Egg in that thread. Thereafter I mentally checked this off the list, sealing my fate. Unfortunately I didn't find this one as a result. 

Sidenote on Egg 10 since I thought I was still looking for that one, I had thought Egg 10 had something to do with Joker/Persona since unmasking to achieve your Persona seems to be a theme in Persona 5 and Joker was just released in Super Smash Bros. recently. I also thought it had something to do with Facebook or the What Do You Look Like? thread pinned to the top of the Brewster's Cafe subforum.


---

Egg 19) Watch out, we're going down! Soon all of us will fall into an impossible deep slumber.

I figured this was some sort of video game reference or had something to do with either dreams or death (although that second one was a bit of a stretch). I don't play a great variety of games so figured that it would be some reference I wouldn't get. This led to me guessing stuff like Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild (because I know Link sleeps for a century in that) and a thread about the Link's Awakening remake (due to the name, admittedly.) It should probably be obvious from that line of thinking that I've never been big into Zelda so it was an easy trap to fall into. Oh well.

---

Egg 21) There's seven of us so far, but the sum of our parts is so many more.

148?!

_Bruh._

I guessed it had something to do with Pok?mon collectibles (Pikachu Egg, Eevee Egg, Togepi Egg, Happy Ditto Egg, Pok? Ball, Love Ball, Moon Ball), forum staff (since I wasn't sure of the exact count of Mods and Admins at the moment and I think there have been former Staff who have since retired), and Egg Hunts (since there have been 7 now, but this made more sense before the clue was updated at 6:00 PM yesterday.)


----------



## Raayzx

It's finally over! The relief! I thought egg10 was hidden in the what do you look like thread and egg11 was Blanca. You really got me with those 2 haha
Well.. I learnt a lot from my first egg hunt and found 7 eggs which is not THAT bad i guess lol. Probably gonna do better next year!

- - - Post Merge - - -



OctoLiam said:


> Okay guys we can put down our weapons and go back to our normal day lives now that the war of the egg hunt is over!



Yes please


----------



## cIementine

i managed to find quite a lot of eggs so i'm happy!

however i missed:

1) i went to the right thread but didn't look at the second post :')
3) it makes so much sense but also no
4) i probably never would have got that because i was fixated on 'flick it' and searched far and wide for things about fleas and nintendo switch controllers
5) man i don't even know where i was looking for that one
9) i thought for a minute it would have something to do with post numbers and view numbers of a thread
21) this is annoying because it makes so much sense but i didn't even consider NUMBERS

these are smart!!!! thank you justin, jeremy, tina, laudine and zipper o. for writing them!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so, my current egg tallies from past year's egg hunts I participated in up to now

2015: 17/24 (70.8333~%)
2016: 18/25 (72%)
2017: 15/25 (60%)
2018: 11/21 (52.381%)
2019: 16/21 (76.1905%)

nice to see an improvement after the horrible showcasing that was last year's


----------



## Hat'

Welp... tried everything for #21 including numbers but that was definitely not what I was thinking.
Also for the Tasty cake hhhhh I went in my inventory so many times and I didn't even think about it... I even clicked configure on some collectibles! 
I'm still happy with what I found and I don't think I could've found the other ones which were a bit too TBT for me such as the wierddoll one or the classical egg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bobo said:


> I thought it was referring to Friday the 13th the movie... I thought then that as one of the actors in that movie is called Tommy, it was referring to Timmy and Tommy as cousins which would also make sense as a slight misspell.
> 
> My other answer was Blanca. In the trivia section of her on AC Wiki it says she often gets confused for Bianca... I think thought maybe the German word meant whatever answer I had would be the German character name... it’s fair to say I didn’t get this question



Exactly my train of thoughts... I tried every possible Blanca spellings but heh.
I also tried EVERY single special character from the game hoping I'd get the egg out of luck but turns out it was related to the forum and not the game.


----------



## Lancelot

Is thought 21 was to do with Username colours, then I thought it meant Staff Members so I tried all the staff names AND all the old staff members names.

Then I found a thread from last year where the 7th challenge of an event where Jake got people to take pictures with Rick the Squirrel. I thought the 7 meant the 7th Challenge, and the many was the "many pictures" of Ricky. So I tried RICKY and like everything to do with him.

Theres so much else I tried, too many sevens


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> Is thought 21 was to do with Username colours, then I thought it meant Staff Members so I tried all the staff names AND all the old staff members names.
> 
> Then I found a thread from last year where the 7th challenge of an event where Jake got people to take pictures with Rick the Squirrel. I thought the 7 meant the 7th Challenge, and the many was the "many pictures" of Ricky. So I tried RICKY and like everything to do with him.
> 
> Theres so much else I tried, too many sevens



it's ok you're still our hero 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also congrats toadsworthy! Your lineup looks awesome with the Golden Egg in front!


----------



## moonbyu

This was a super fun event. Thank you very much for putting it together!

(also is it bad that i saw zipper in my dreams due to staring at him all day lol)


----------



## Lemonsky

I feel so dumb because of the 5th clue, I was going through posts in the Bell Boom/Kaleidoclover thread but then apparently didn't find the right post.  Same with the 10th clue. _Ahhh._


----------



## cornimer

Things I tried for 21 before figuring it out
-My first guess was HYBRIDS because there are 7 hybrid flower collectibles but we all had lots of hybrids in our AC towns 
-SNOWGLOBES because only 7 people own snowglobe collectibles
-Staff, tabs (there are 7 tabs on the menu bar), EGGHUNTS (which was on the right track but from the first clue I never would have guessed the answer was a number), fleas, turnips, bels, butterflyzippers, every TBT thing imaginable 
-Pokemon, Yoshi, Pikmin, Chibirobo, every AC reference you could imagine 
-Then I got really deep and started putting life things like nightmares, dreams, hopes, regrets, mistakes, tears, breakdowns...anything you can "have" 
-Then I looked through every recent thread on TBT and put ones that had 7 posts or poll options that had 7 votes (I was particularly convinced about PANCAKES from a thread about favourite breakfast food because 7 people voted it and we all eat lots of pancakes)
Basically I wasted a whole lot of time yesterday before the clue was updated


----------



## toadsworthy

Vampnessa said:


> Things I tried for 21 before figuring it out
> -My first guess was HYBRIDS because there are 7 hybrid flower collectibles but we all had lots of hybrids in our AC towns
> -SNOWGLOBES because only 7 people own snowglobe collectibles
> -Staff, tabs (there are 7 tabs on the menu bar), EGGHUNTS (which was on the right track but from the first clue I never would have guessed the answer was a number), fleas, turnips, bels, butterflyzippers, every TBT thing imaginable
> -Pokemon, Yoshi, Pikmin, Chibirobo, every AC reference you could imagine
> -Then I got really deep and started putting life things like nightmares, dreams, hopes, regrets, mistakes, tears, breakdowns...anything you can "have"
> -Then I looked through every recent thread on TBT and put ones that had 7 posts or poll options that had 7 votes (I was particularly convinced about PANCAKES from a thread about favourite breakfast food because 7 people voted it and we all eat lots of pancakes)
> Basically I wasted a whole lot of time yesterday before the clue was updated



There is also a wikipedia on the number 7 that provided much more. I was convinced it had something to do with like space or something. I don't know how anyone could've gotten it without the updated hint tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't forget too, if you had a tasty cake already, you got a free 35 bells


----------



## Dinosaurz

I eventually managed to get them all this year wowz

I think this may of been my first “Easter egg hunt” on tbt. I’ve checked them out before but I was banned during all the past ones so I never got to really participate I think.


----------



## Nougat

Four the clue with the tasty cake reference I even ended up in the Groups section where apparently there is a group for baking lovers! I was so convinced I'd find it there, but alas. I should've realised that I had to buy one though due to the 35 bells.. I did go and look in the shop, but it in my basket, but didn't end up checking out. Ah, well


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> Don't forget too, if you had a tasty cake already, you got a free 35 bells



lies

I still ended up buying a second one, because I thought the egg would show up after purchasing the item or something, and so the 35 bells was given for that


----------



## Dinosaurz

Nougat said:


> Four the clue with the tasty cake reference I even ended up in the Groups section where apparently there is a group for baking lovers! I was so convinced I'd find it there, but alas. I should've realised that I had to buy one though due to the 35 bells.. I did go and look in the shop, but it in my basket, but didn't end up checking out. Ah, well



I thought the tasty cake was in reference to when they were first released and there was that cooking by the book video linked. Then I realised they wouldn’t give me 35 bells for no reason.


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> lies
> 
> I still ended up buying a second one, because I thought the egg would show up after purchasing the item or something, and so the 35 bells was given for that



mood tbh
i had 12 tasty cakes and thought i had to buy a new one bc i thought "they wouldnt give 35 bells for nothin,,,,,,"
well im dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought the tasty cake would be in the announcement post back in 2015 where they first released the tasty cakes. Even the music video from Lazy Town was there so I was so sure,, apparently not lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha

I thought 21 had something to do with the continents.. at first I was thinking about egghunts, since there are seven, but I would've never guessed the right answer.. my continents (amount of states inside) would've been so clever though


----------



## Mokuren

Was anyone also so stupid with the Doppelganger and the Zipper O. bunny? ;o; I was so confused because of the O xD


----------



## Rio_

I missed out on 3, 5, 9, and 11. Even though they made me weep in despair at the time, I don't feel too bad since they referred to stuff I didn't know about  Except maybe 11, which I had a feeling was related to Friday the 13th and some sort of misspelled collectible, but I couldn't remember/my research was terrible ;o;

I knew 21 was probably related to it being the seventh egg hunt, but I didn't get it until the "sum" part was added (no pun intended)!


----------



## Animecafe102

With the cake one my stupid self didn't realize the egg was just supposed to be clicked on so I was thinking I had to put a code or soemthing in the text box and now I have 3 tasty cakes and I hate myself because I want my bells back XD idk how I didn't notice the clickable egg like I'm so dumb


----------



## Lancelot

Why is there so much stuff with the number 7 linking to it on this forum

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like some weird 7 cult


----------



## Flare

Ugh I kept insisting to myself Egg 21 meant Wolves in ACPC since currently there's only seven and all other villagers are missing some members of their species too.


----------



## Mr. Cat

I am so terrible... I needed 3 eggs to get the egg I wanted (Dreamy Egg) and I was on 3 of these pages where I was missing an egg, looking, and didn't find them. Ahahaha, oh boy. All the flashing and colors on the last day obviously worked to make it challeging. Unfortunately, that was the only day I had time to look and I have cognitive health issues that make looking at that stuff really confusing, I get dizzy/nauseous/confused. It sort of helped to change my phone's color to black and white but it was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now about this #21 thing.

I guessed the Golden Series from Pocket Camp because you are only able to get 7 at that time, and the rest was unable to be received. Plus the sum part made it sense because it was expensive to craft

I also guessed the Sage too. I also guessed what villagers have a total of 7 in New Leaf, yet had so many more in the older games. I answered all the villagers that suffered this, but none were right.

I gave up on answering clues/puzzles around 8PM EST yesterday. But I still had fun.


----------



## Valzed

I thought I was going to feel really dumb when the answers came out but I don't. There are a couple of clues I didn't know anything about like the WierdDoll. I honestly didn't know we had a Track Messages page. I need to check that out. The only one I really feel stupid over is Clue 8. I remembered a thread about the Democratic Primary because I remember posting in the thread. I just forgot which area the thread was in & couldn't find it.


----------



## Holla

The cake one drove me nuts I never did find it. Is there even any purpose to configuring the cake in the first place? xD


----------



## imiya

OHH the cake one makes so much sense now.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I was very, VERY close to finding two extra eggs this year. Not that it would have made a difference, because I wouldn't have gotten the egg I wanted, lol. Hopefully I will do better next year.


----------



## Mokuren

I bought the cake but didn't configuring it ;o;


----------



## Zireael

God damn I was in the thread for #5 because I figured "good luck" = lucky = St. Patrick's Day, and I noticed the relation between the numbers in there when somebody asked why there was no 9 in the draw. But I never actually found the egg. I'm so mad lol.

#3 is as dumb as I figured it would be. Though I do seem to remember someone saying that the original egg collectible was fatter than the newer ones, but my brain never made any sort of link between the two at all. Honestly I thought the answer was "AVATAR" because of the seasonal avatar events we have, and I figured the "wider" was referring to the avatar extension. Definitely over thought this one.

#15 gave me hell, and after looking at the answers I can totally understand why it would be in that thread now. I remember that discussion being posted, and yet it never even crossed my mind when looking.

As for #1... I was convinced it had something to do with mafia, or a New Year's celebration. #21 I was closer to, except I added up the number of egg prizes instead of hints. I even tried subtracting 7 from the total because I thought it might exclude the golden eggs, but nah. So close yet no cigar.

Oh yeah, I did solve the cake one too but I wish I had realised that you could configure any tasty cake. I wasted my bells thinking that there was a newer, temporary tasty cake collectible lol.

Good hunt though, I'm really pleased that I was able to find 16 eggs in the end. Now I wish I hadn't missed last year's hunt.


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to toads 

Also ban jer from making clues... 20 was oddly unspecific and could have been in like 5 threads sigh..
I'll let laudine slide because I obviously missed the kaleidoclover thing lolll.

otherwise good job on the hunt, better than those i've done in the past for sure!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now, I thought the 35 bells was for a free gift to all who suffered in the Egg Hunt, as a way for the staff to apologize. I never thought it was to buy a Tasty Cake to configure it. I avoided that and went in every single cooking thread I could find, especially the introduction of the Tasty Cake thread, but nothing.

Now, if I bought the Tasty Cake or went in my inventory because I already got one, I would have NEVER thought to configure it. I mean, how does that Lazytown song refer to you configuring something?


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now, I thought the 35 bells was for a free gift to all who suffered in the Egg Hunt, as a way for the staff to apologize. I never thought it was to buy a Tasty Cake to configure it. I avoided that and went in every single cooking thread I could find, especially the introduction of the Tasty Cake thread, but nothing.
> 
> Now, if I bought the Tasty Cake or went in my inventory because I already got one, I would have NEVER thought to configure it. I mean, how does that Lazytown song refer to you configuring something?



Well i don't really think they'd make you discard it sooo yeah took a while for me too figuring out u had to buy it leland then configure

- - - Post Merge - - -

also no wonder they had to update 21, like no one normal person would have gotten 148 with just the clue like 7 can be so many things but the sum makes sense..


----------



## toadsworthy

yeah i def went to the direct where the Cooking by Book video is even posted.... and was like wtf its not here


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> yeah i def went to the direct where the Cooking by Book video is even posted.... and was like wtf its not here



I think I might have checked shop but ofc it did not occur you had to buy it bc u got free bells lol...


----------



## toadsworthy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now, I thought the 35 bells was for a free gift to all who suffered in the Egg Hunt, as a way for the staff to apologize. I never thought it was to buy a Tasty Cake to configure it. I avoided that and went in every single cooking thread I could find, especially the introduction of the Tasty Cake thread, but nothing.
> 
> Now, if I bought the Tasty Cake or went in my inventory because I already got one, I would have NEVER thought to configure it. I mean, how does that Lazytown song refer to you configuring something?



well if I went to that direct, didn't see the egg there, then bought one and didn't get it, I am now sitting in my inventory... my next thought would be to click configure tbh. Or look for more threads on tasty cakes, but it wouldn't be in like a selling thread.

The baking group was a good idea too whoever tried that


----------



## Amilee

well to sum it up... i feel really stupid right now... i even looked at some of those threads...


----------



## Dinosaurz

toadsworthy said:


> yeah i def went to the direct where the Cooking by Book video is even posted.... and was like wtf its not here



After I checked that thread it just clicked that you had to buy one and the first thing I did when I brought it was check the configure after it didn’t give me it. That one was rlly easy for me. Probably the easiest.


----------



## Alienfish

Amilee said:


> well to sum it up... i feel really stupid right now... i even looked at some of those threads...



yeahhh i feel a bit dumb not digging into clovers more cause i knew i checked lotteries and stuff sigh.


----------



## Verecund

I was pretty sure #18 involved buying the cake, but since I already had the pastel disco egg and there wasn't anything else I wanted and would be able to afford with one additional egg (i.e. dreamy/nightmare), I decided to just keep the free 35 Bells. 

I got 8 eggs this time around which is way better than last year when I got 3, so I'm pretty happy with how I did.


----------



## Alienfish

Okay yeah i def. checked kaleidoclover thread(s) but didn't occur it could be THAT buried nor did the winning thing made sense with just looking at the false math lol


----------



## Bcat

I knew #11 was about the wired doll thing but I didn't see that it was a puzzle and kept looking for a thread. press f to pay respects for my stupid butt


----------



## Zura

Sheila said:


> Okay yeah i def. checked kaleidoclover thread(s) but didn't occur it could be THAT buried nor did the winning thing made sense with just looking at the false math lol



That one was a fluke on the mods part. They could have at least tried to make that hint coherent. Like what does math have to do with lottery?


----------



## Alienfish

Vaati said:


> That one was a fluke on the mods part. They could have at least tried to make that hint coherent. Like what does math have to do with lottery?



yeah it was (also are we even allowed to write that f-word i got warned for it lol)

nothing really, unless it's like probability it's not really associated with it. also 20 was a bit dumb honestly, there are several soundtrack threads and i think they stretched that one since we had relaxing and probably one named fav soundtracks as well and it was a bit too much straight in your face to be a typical tbt clue. so yeah doing one specific when we have like idk 5 at least??


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vaati said:


> That one was a fluke on the mods part. They could have at least tried to make that hint coherent. Like what does math have to do with lottery?



I got it because it said "good luck" which I figured had something to do with the lottery and lucky clovers. So I dug through like 30 pages of comments and finally found the egg 

It honestly felt so great to find that egg lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

The only way I got #5 was because I knew “Good Luck” represented St. Patrick’s Day. So I went to the most reliable thread that meant it, but it wasn’t in the 1st post. But I knew it was in there, so I searched in the thread further in and found it.


----------



## Flare

Did anyone else just go straight to the TBT Fair 2017 closing thread when Egg 20's clue was read.


----------



## Amilee

Sheila said:


> Okay yeah i def. checked kaleidoclover thread(s) but didn't occur it could be THAT buried nor did the winning thing made sense with just looking at the false math lol



same. i literally thought "this has like 90 pages i dont think they want me to dig through all of THAT" well guess i was wrong


----------



## Paperboy012305

Flare said:


> Did anyone else just go straight to the TBT Fair 2017 closing thread when Egg 20's clue was read.


Yeah. What does Video Game Music have to do with High Scores?

I was also looking for a thread about your high score, IE: _“What was your high score in a video game?_ but no luck.

I didn’t think of looking in the Video Game Soundtrack thread, I thought if an egg has been hidden in a thread before it cannot be hidden in the same thread again. But that’s not true apparently.


----------



## Zura

The "scores" to your high scores. It's a music reference


----------



## Alienfish

Vaati said:


> The "scores" to your high scores. It's a music reference



i got that but there were so many it could have been any of them, also 2nd page was a bit too close again to be tbt.

also i thought good luck was basically good luck solving it lol?


----------



## Zura

Yeah, Im just mad i didnt realize score was referencing music.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> also i thought good luck was basically good luck solving it lol?



Honestly same
It took me a lot of brain power to figure out the hidden meaning lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Yeah, Im just mad i didnt realize score was referencing music.



I figured it was but I totally forgot that there was a VG Soundtrack thread lmao


----------



## toadsworthy

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly same
> It took me a lot of brain power to figure out the hidden meaning lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was but I totally forgot that there was a VG Soundtrack thread lmao



everything in the clue is always there for a reason.... even is something seems trivial. I thought the same thing, but when trying to piece things together I figured Good Luck and lotteries were connected. Also luck and shamrocks


----------



## Animecafe102

I really wish I could have figured out just 4 more clues because then I'd have enough to get either a dreamy egg or a nightmare egg, but I literally could not figure out any more than the 6 I got, I tried so hard but unfortunately I'm too shy and awkward to be that active in the forums and I stopped using the forums for a few years so I didn't understand the references at all lol, as soon as I saw the one about stu I knew it had to be a villagers birthday on the 20th so I went to my animal crossing birthday calendar that I got as a printout from my Nintendo or whatever and it definetly came in good use lol, I had a lot of fun although I wish I could had figured out more of the puzzles myself but I never would have gotten them lol but it was one of those things where you want to solve it so bad, I didn't even care about the eggs with those I just wanted to solve it XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow. I wish I could just look into the clues more carefully instead of going to thread on thread to get lucky.

I gotta learn these strats.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol yeah I never learn to read the clues properly except maybe that egg reveal one and fools gold lol. but yeah good luck seemed too trivial and random false algebra whut lol


----------



## Biyaya

Animecafe102 said:


> I really wish I could have figured out just 4 more clues because then I'd have enough to get either a dreamy egg or a nightmare egg, but I literally could not figure out any more than the 6 I got, I tried so hard but unfortunately I'm too shy and awkward to be that active in the forums and I stopped using the forums for a few years so I didn't understand the references at all lol, as soon as I saw the one about stu I knew it had to be a villagers birthday on the 20th so I went to my animal crossing birthday calendar that I got as a printout from my Nintendo or whatever and it definetly came in good use lol, I had a lot of fun although I wish I could had figured out more of the puzzles myself but I never would have gotten them lol but it was one of those things where you want to solve it so bad, I didn't even care about the eggs with those I just wanted to solve it XD



I went to the calendar from My Nintendo too, and I saw T-Bone on the 20th. Little did I know, I accidentally skipped to the month of May. I wish I had double checked my spot, especially since scrolling was so laggy, but I just exited and figured I was on the wrong lead. :c
I just needed two more eggs to get a different collectible too.


----------



## cIementine

Sheila said:


> i got that but there were so many it could have been any of them, also 2nd page was a bit too close again to be tbt.
> 
> also i thought good luck was basically good luck solving it lol?



i posted about being annoyed when i found it because i found two other game soundtrack threads, one about calming game music and one about favourite OSTs, but managed to skip past the game soundtracks one with the egg in, so i gave up but went back the next day and luckily found it.


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> i posted about being annoyed when i found it because i found two other game soundtrack threads, one about calming game music and one about favourite OSTs, but managed to skip past the game soundtracks one with the egg in, so i gave up but went back the next day and luckily found it.



Idk if I saw that one but like hundreds of other one with game music so I'm like ugh..why jer sorry not appreciating u lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Staff members, answer this question, pronto!

Did you extend the Bulletin Board threads so we can see the 2013 threads in there so the Egg 21 could be answered?


----------



## Justin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Staff members, answer this question, pronto!
> 
> Did you extend the Bulletin Board threads so we can see the 2013 threads in there so the Egg 21 could be answered?



I sure did.


----------



## Lancelot

Sheila said:


> yeah it was (also are we even allowed to write that f-word i got warned for it lol)
> 
> nothing really, unless it's like probability it's not really associated with it. also 20 was a bit dumb honestly, there are several soundtrack threads and i think they stretched that one since we had relaxing and probably one named fav soundtracks as well and it was a bit too much straight in your face to be a typical tbt clue. so yeah doing one specific when we have like idk 5 at least??



3+6 were the winning numbers and resulted (=) in 12 winners. Good luck refers to the clover. Its pretty straight forward and got a lot to do with the post really.

A score can also mean a musical score hence the music theme. The high score bit suggested it was in a game thread. 

Really you just have to look through all the threads you think it can be till you find it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> I sure did.


You see guys, if we saw that one coming, we could have answered it.


----------



## cornimer

Vaati said:


> That one was a fluke on the mods part. They could have at least tried to make that hint coherent. Like what does math have to do with lottery?



The plus sign in 3 + 6 was used to replace the word "and" I think, so when the lottery numbers were 3 *and* 6 there were 12 winners, hence 3 + 6 = 12. Looks like math but it also says the answer if you read it a different way. 
I understand why a lot of people didn't get it as it's easy to misread but I thought it was really clever. Personally I got it because I was one of the people who won with a 3-6 combo and I remembered there were around 12 winners that day, so it popped out at me pretty fast 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I see Ben just wrote a post explaining it too oops


----------



## Alienfish

B3N said:


> 3+6 were the winning numbers and resulted (=) in 12 winners. Good luck refers to the clover. Its pretty straight forward and got a lot to do with the post really.
> 
> A score can also mean a musical score hence the music theme. The high score bit suggested it was in a game thread.
> 
> Really you just have to look through all the threads you think it can be till you find it.



Yeah, but unless you like, yeah won or somehow had that idea it being a "and" or just a comma it was just annoying. I'm not that mad about it cause I was probably trying to find that or others in those threads so. Score annoys me more though since it wasn't a specific thread in that sense really and could have been any of those...Favourite or Relaxing would have made more sense since those could have helped you get a high score or something idk :/

that last part was unnecessary, i think we all know that lol. it?s easy to miss when it's vague like score.


----------



## Lancelot

Sheila said:


> Yeah, but unless you like, yeah won or somehow had that idea it being a "and" or just a comma it was just annoying. I'm not that mad about it cause I was probably trying to find that or others in those threads so. Score annoys me more though since it wasn't a specific thread in that sense really and could have been any of those...Favourite or Relaxing would have made more sense since those could have helped you get a high score or something idk :/
> 
> that last part was unnecessary, i think we all know that lol. it?s easy to miss when it's vague like score.



High Scores (games) and Music is fine lol, favourite would of made it too easy. Its a hunt not tell us where the eggs are. The whole point is you gotta look through places you think it could be haha.
The whole point or a clue is that its vague lmao

Edit: Like I get it's frustrating being close and not getting them, but at the end of they day you gotta put in the effort and look through several threads to find it and look out for more links along the way


----------



## TykiButterfree

How did I miss the one in the forum maintenence thread? When I get confused, I just start clicking every bulletin board thread looking foe eggs. I solved a couple this way without knowing what clue they were for.

I also had Easter egg hunt as a guess for 21 before the hint. That should be right.


----------



## Zura

No matter how much you try to make sense of the math bit, it still just dosnt fit lol What does math have to do with luck or the winners? They could of completely gotten rid of that part and the results would of been the same. The only redeeming quality of that clue was the "good luck". Sucks I didnt read further into the clover threads.


----------



## Alienfish

B3N said:


> High Scores (games) and Music is fine lol, favourite would of made it too easy. Its a hunt not tell us where the eggs are. The whole point is you gotta look through places you think it could be haha.
> The whole point or a clue is that its vague lmao
> 
> Edit: Like I get it's frustrating being close and not getting them, but at the end of they day you gotta put in the effort and look through several threads to find it and look out for more links along the way



Well rather one that easy than one too vague. And yes I'm just salty because it was a bit too in front of me then I guess.

Which is kinda what I did but yeah then there were too many of it so i gave up lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> No matter how much you try to make sense of the math bit, it still just dosnt fit lol What does math have to do with luck or the winners? They could of completely gotten rid of that part and the results would of been the same. The only redeeming quality of that clue was the "good luck". Sucks I didnt read further into the clover threads.



Honestly good luck didn't make any clue sense... guess they made it too straightforward lmao


----------



## Koi Karp

The kaleidoclover one I got mostly because I actually posted on that day saying I thought the number was 3,6... and it was 3,6... so I won with 3,6... so then I got 3,6 tattooed all over my body


----------



## Zura

Bobo said:


> The kaleidoclover one I got mostly because I actually posted on that day saying I thought the number was 3,6... and it was 3,6... so I won with 3,6... so then I got 3,6 tattooed all over my body



Never forget the 3,6


----------



## Alienfish

Vaati said:


> Never forget the 3,6



make those collectibles as well lmao.


----------



## DaCoSim

Thank you Justin, Jeremy, Tina, Laudine, Thunder and of course Zipper for another fun filled NIGHTMARE!!!! U guys did such a great job and I had a blast!


----------



## Valzed

Did anyone happen to save a copy of the dark Zipper Sakuras that were falling? I loved those and would love to put one in my signature if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Zura

Zipper is an alt account of one of the admins if I'm not mistaken. Either that or they actually got a real person using that account.


----------



## Lancelot

I am Zipper.


----------



## Dacroze

I know it is a bit late, but I was busy the entire day: Congrats toadsworthy!



Mokuren said:


> Was anyone also so stupid with the Doppelganger and the Zipper O. bunny? ;o; I was so confused because of the O xD


Yeah I spend at least an hour trying to get ZIPPEROBUNNY or similar things to work xD

I never would have guessed that one or a few of the others, so I'm not even mad I didn't get them. In the end I got enough eggs for a Nightmare Egg, which makes me really happy, espacially considering it was my first TBT egg hunt. The event was fun (and stressful), but I really enjoyed it. Thank you to everyone who was involved in this event!




Valzed said:


> Did anyone happen to save a copy of the dark Zipper Sakuras that were falling? I loved those and would love to put one in my signature if possible. Thanks!


This might be what you are looking for: https://belltreeforums.com/events/easter2019-V8NOq/rainingSakuraZipperInverted.png


----------



## Zura

B3N said:


> I am Zipper.



Tbh I have always suspected you. The ears really gave it away.


----------



## Justin

toadsworthy said:


> yeah i def went to the direct where the Cooking by Book video is even posted.... and was like wtf its not here



I completely forget we had that video in the original direct until someone pointed it out to me haha


----------



## Valzed

Dacroze said:


> This might be what you are looking for: https://belltreeforums.com/events/easter2019-V8NOq/rainingSakuraZipperInverted.png



Yes!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> I completely forget we had that video in the original direct until someone pointed it out to me haha


If you put that egg there, then "_*"So many more"*_ of us could have found it.

By the way. That bolded So many more I put in there is referring to #21 if you didn't know.


----------



## DaCoSim

Paperboy012305 said:


> If you put that egg there, then "_*"So many more"*_ of us could have found it.



Yep! I actually went back to that thread numerous times, thinking it was an oops on their part...


----------



## Zireael

Mokuren said:


> Was anyone also so stupid with the Doppelganger and the Zipper O. bunny? ;o; I was so confused because of the O xD



I did this exact same thing lmao. I actually had to Google what a long dozen was before it clicked. For a while I was convinced it was something to do with Zipper O. Bunny haha. Glad a few of us fell for that trap at least!


----------



## toadsworthy

Elvengale said:


> I did this exact same thing lmao. I actually had to Google what a long dozen was before it clicked. For a while I was convinced it was something to do with Zipper O. Bunny haha. Glad a few of us fell for that trap at least!



i love your line of zipper sakura


----------



## Zireael

toadsworthy said:


> i love your line of zipper sakura



Aw thank you! I guess having 6 eggs left kind of worked out lol. Congrats on winning btw, it's always fun to watch the scramble for the last clue to see who wins. You guys worked hard for #21!


----------



## Zura

I think the golden egg is sorta ugly. If I was able to figure out all 21 before everyone else, id buy both a dream and a nightmare egg and then 1 zipper sakura.


----------



## Valzed

I was wondering who created the inverted Zipper Sakura and if it would be okay with them if I displayed it in my sig & credited them for it. I didn't know where else to ask this & didn't want to add the inverted Zipper without asking first. Thank you!


----------



## King Dorado

grat Toads,
and thanks Laudine for the cool new collectibles 
and also thanks Justin, Jeremy, Laudine, and Tina, for planning and hosting another terrifying fun-filled event!

oh, and a quick thanks to Zipper O. Bunny, too, for contributing some clues that were surprisingly well-made for a first-timer... (I wonder if Zipper O. is acquainted with Creepy O'Doll...  :thinking emoji: )


----------



## Zura

Valzed said:


> I was wondering who created the inverted Zipper Sakura and if it would be okay with them if I displayed it in my sig & credited them for it. I didn't know where else to ask this & didn't want to add the inverted Zipper without asking first. Thank you!



That should be fine considering it's just an inverted image of a collectible. 
Anyone else in love with the nightmare eggs design? I usually hate the look of most collectibles but the nightmare egg looks surprisingly good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I get a bunch of these?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vaati said:


> Anyone else in love with the nightmare eggs design? I usually hate the look of most collectibles but the nightmare egg looks surprisingly good!


Samee I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> Samee I think it looks awesome!



Also just noticed because it's in your lineup, the aurora egg is cool as well.


----------



## moonbyu

i kinda miss seeing the dancing 7s..


----------



## Midoriya

moonbyu said:


> i kinda miss seeing the dancing 7s..



In the spirit of the dancing 7s, I say we all dress up as the number 7 for Halloween this year and dance like the sevens dance!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

xRileyx said:


> In the spirit of the dancing 7s, I say we all dress up as the number 7 for Halloween this year and dance like the sevens dance!



you mean the dancing 7 gif?


----------



## Midoriya

DubiousDelphine said:


> you mean the dancing 7 gif?



Yep, lmao.  It would be a... sight... for sure.


----------



## Zura

Nah, the sevens were horrible. The collectibles, on the other hand, gave me an idea.

Mods please release a white egg!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A red dragon on a white egg would look amazing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

#weneedthedancing7eggcollectiblerightnow


----------



## MapleSilver

Vaati said:


> Nah, the sevens were horrible. The collectibles, on the other hand, gave me an idea.
> 
> Mods please release a white egg!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> A red dragon on a white egg would look amazing!



I could see that as a sort of redesign of the Dark Egg. Kind of like the Pastel Disco Ball collectible.


----------



## Valzed

Vaati said:


> That should be fine considering it's just an inverted image of a collectible.
> Anyone else in love with the nightmare eggs design? I usually hate the look of most collectibles but the nightmare egg looks surprisingly good!



I was thinking that but I wouldn't want to have the artist upset with me so that's why I thought it best to ask before using it.

I love the Nightmare Egg & am planning on getting one once I get my 3 Eggds from the Decorating Contest. I love anything with the Moon on it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

MapleSilver said:


> I could see that as a sort of redesign of the Dark Egg. Kind of like the Pastel Disco Ball collectible.


A redesign of a Dark Egg? It could be a Light Egg, and i'd totally get that!


----------



## Laudine

Valzed said:


> I was thinking that but I wouldn't want to have the artist upset with me so that's why I thought it best to ask before using it.
> 
> I love the Nightmare Egg & am planning on getting one once I get my 3 Eggds from the Decorating Contest. I love anything with the Moon on it.



Haha I was the one responsible of concocting inverted Zipper, feel free to use him if you want to!


----------



## Stella-Io

Laudine said:


> Haha I was the one responsible of concocting inverted Zipper, feel free to use him if you want to!



That's a real nice lineup right there.

Also your eggs were a literal work of art, and the inverted negative Zipper? Collectable worthy, I would so buy one.


----------



## Valzed

Laudine said:


> Haha I was the one responsible of concocting inverted Zipper, feel free to use him if you want to!



I love the inverted Zipper! Well, all of your art is amazing but I loved the inverted Zipper most out of all of the falling items. If there were ever a collectible of it I'd want it for sure! Thank you for letting me display him in my sig! (I'll make sure to give you credit.) Thank you for replying!


----------



## LadyRainb

Can't believe I was so close to getting the #21 egg. I guessed 1480...


----------



## Giddy

Hiya~
Was wondering if there will be another restock? Just noticed I got the right amount of eggs but nightmare eggs are out of stock


----------



## LambdaDelta

Giddy said:


> Hiya~
> Was wondering if there will be another restock? Just noticed I got the right amount of eggs but nightmare eggs are out of stock



most likely, since staff are surely aware that others (like me) are waiting until they know if they'll get nomination eggs or not as well before spending


----------



## honeyaura

Stella-Io said:


> That's a real nice lineup right there.
> 
> Also your eggs were a literal work of art, and the inverted negative Zipper? Collectable worthy, I would so buy one.



Agreed, these collectibles are so stunning! Thanks again Laudine!


----------



## moonbyu

"Attention All Eggs! The Egg Shop will close on Saturday morning. Please spend your Eggs currency before then or they will become completely and utterly USELESS! Don't make them sad. Please."

I really just got guilt tripped into spending online currency.. I hope you're happy now, Mr. Egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah, but don't you usually get 10 TBT if you have leftover eggs?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, but don't you usually get 10 TBT if you have leftover eggs?



who in their right mind would trade for a measly 10tbt when you can just grab up zipper sakura with any excess and almost certainly sell down the line for more than that?


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> who in their right mind would trade for a measly 10tbt when you can just grab up zipper sakura with any excess and almost certainly sell down the line for more than that?


Well, yes, but they did this before.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, yes, but they did this before.



they also never had a 1 egg priced item before


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> they also never had a 1 egg priced item before


True there. And I suppose doing this can give you an advantage. Too bad I didn't find any more eggs to do this.


----------

